#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  أم أحمد في عشرة على عشرة

## boukybouky

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



نلتقي اليوم و أول ضيف في عشرة على عشرة

ضيفتنا اليوم أختي الغالية اللي بموت فيها بجد  :Love: 

 



 

أهلاً و مرحباً بك أم أحمد منورة عشرة على عشرة فأنت بحق خير بداية للموضوع

ساعات بقف حائرة لا أعرف كيف أكتب مقدمة تليق بالأشخاص الغاليين عندي  ::$: 

أتصور أن أي كلام ممكن أكتبه لن يفي بحق صديقتي و أختي الغالية 

مش هقدر اقول اكثر من أشهد الله اني أحبك فيه و ربنا يجمعنا في الخير دايماً

أم أحمد اشتركت في المنتدى في 10 ابريل 2005

مشرفة على قاعات الأسرة و فك التكشيرة و تحت دائرة الضوء

ربنا يعينك و يقويكي و تستمري في عطائك



دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

نبدأ على بركة الله و ألأسئلة الموجهة لأم أحمد

 

1- ما سبب إختيارك لإسمك بالمنتدى؟

2- كيف تعرفتِ على أبناء مصر؟

3- ما هي الأسباب التي تجعلكِ مازلت مستمرة في أبناء مصر؟

4- لأي مدى ترين فرصة تحول مجتمع أبناء مصر الإفتراضي إلى مجتمع واقعي ملموس؟

5- أمنية تتمنى تحقيقها في المنتدى؟

6- ما هو أقرب موضوع إلى قلبك في المنتدى؟

7- لو أتيحت لك الفرصة للإشرف على إحدى القاعات...ما هي القاعة التي ستختارينها و ما هو أول قرار الذي ستتخذينه فيها؟

8- نظرة فاحصة لأبناء مصر...كيف رأيته عند إشتراكك فيه..و كيف تنظرين له الآن و ما تصورك له في المستقبل؟

9- قاعة تفتقدي وجودها في أبناء مصر و قاعة أخرى تتمني عدم تواجدها...مع ذكر الأسباب في الحالتين.

10- همسة في أذن إدارة أبناء مصر...

 

في إنتظار أم أحمد و إجابات أسئلة عشرة على عشرة 

و ننتظر جميعاً الأسئلة العشرة الموجهة من أم أحمد لأعضاء المنتدى كي نستمتع بالردود و الحوارات

ملحوظة: برجاء وضع أسئلة الأعضاء في موعد أقصاه ثالث يوم من تاريخ بداية الموضوع
حنى تتاح الفرصة للجميع بالرد قبل يوم 10 اكتوبر موعد الضيف القادم 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

يا أهلا يا أهلا يا أهلا

أم أحمد هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟يا مرحبا يا مرحبا

سعيدة جدا بكون أم أحمد أول ضيفة 

في انتظار إجاباتك..لنتعرف أكثر على شخصية جميلة   :: 

خالص مودتي..في أمان الله
*********************************
الغالية / ريهام

موضوع جميل جدا

و فكرة شيقة..مش جديد عليكي طبعا   :: 

أسئلة بتقربنا من بعض جدا

شكرا لك و لمجهودك في اختيار كل ما هو جميل لنا   :: 

في أمان الله

----------


## العسل المر

أهلا بالموضوعات الجديدة ... ،

 فكرة جميلة يا بشمهندسه ..  :f2:  ... 

 واختيارك لأم أحمد أنها تبدأ دا شئ ممتاز جداً  :y:  

عشان اللي هتعملوه ف الناس يطلع عليكم م الأول  ::  

في انتظار الإجابات والأسئلة ...  ::-s: 


منوره يا أم أحمد ...  :f2:  ...

----------


## boukybouky

> الغالية / ريهام
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> و فكرة شيقة..مش جديد عليكي طبعا  
> 
> أسئلة بتقربنا من بعض جدا
> 
> شكرا لك و لمجهودك في اختيار كل ما هو جميل لنا  
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلاً بك يا إيمان منورة عشرة على عشرة  :f: 

يا رب يخليكي الف شكر على رأيك الجميل 

ان شاء الله الأسئلة و الردود و التجمع كله يقربنا كلنا من بعض 

و أنتظر معكم ردود أم أحمد و اسئلتها للأعضاء

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> أهلا بالموضوعات الجديدة ... ،
> 
>  فكرة جميلة يا بشمهندسه ..  ... 
> 
>  واختيارك لأم أحمد أنها تبدأ دا شئ ممتاز جداً  
> 
> عشان اللي هتعملوه ف الناس يطلع عليكم م الأول  
> 
> في انتظار الإجابات والأسئلة ... 
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلاً بك العسل المر  :f:  ايه ده جاي كده إيدك فاضية ....مافيش كيلو برتقال حتى و الا حاجة  ::-s: 

ايه النفوس الجميلة ديه هههههههههههههههه... 

بص علشان ماحدش يقول مش لاعب ادينا بنجرب في نفسنا اهو ...

أعتقد مافيش اكتر من كده ديموقراطية  ::   ::   :: 

أنتظر معكم الإجابات و الأسئلة  :Play Ball: 

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ازيك يا بوكى بوكى وفكرة جميلة وبداية اجمل مع الغالية ام احمد لأنها انسانة طيبة ومتميزة 
وارحب بأختى الغالية أم أحمد واتشرف بالمشاركة فى موضوع يضم بوكى وأم أحمد 

ولى سؤالين :

1- ما اهمية المشاركة فى المنتديات بالنسبة لك ؟
2- نصيحة لكل أم وأب اتجاه تربية ابنائهم تربية اسلامية صحيحة ؟

تمنياتى لك بالخير والبركة والنجاح 



فى أمان الله*

----------


## boukybouky

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ازيك يا بوكى بوكى وفكرة جميلة وبداية اجمل مع الغالية ام احمد لأنها انسانة طيبة ومتميزة 
> وارحب بأختى الغالية أم أحمد واتشرف بالمشاركة فى موضوع يضم بوكى وأم أحمد 
> 
> ولى سؤالين :
> 
> 1- ما اهمية المشاركة فى المنتديات بالنسبة لك ؟
> 2- نصيحة لكل أم وأب اتجاه تربية ابنائهم تربية اسلامية صحيحة ؟
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك لؤلؤة و اخبارك ايه يا رب تكوني بخير و منورة المنتدى من تاني يا قمر

احنا اللي زادنا شرف بتواجدك و مشاركتك معنا ربنا يبارك لك  :f: 

أعتقد ان السؤال الاول لك ممكن تجدي رد له في سياق الأسئلة الموجهة لأم أحمد في الموضوع

لأن فكرة الموضوع ان الضيف هو من يسأل الأعضاء ليس مثل كرسي التعارف او ما شابه ذلك

و ان شاء الله تكوني ضيفتنا قريباً في عشرة على عشرة و توجهي انت الأسئلة التي تريدينها

لعشرة من أعضاء المنتدى الكرام 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا سيدى على الأفكار يا سيدى
بجد فكره رووووووووعه يا بوكى
تسلم دماغك

وكمان منوراه المتميزه أم أحمد

فى إنتظار إجاباتها وفى إنتظار الحوار اللى هيكون أكتر من رائع

تحياتى

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*****




 يا هلا بالغالية ريهام أختنا النشيطة وأدام عليك هذا النشاط والتواصل بيننا 

 ومبارك عليك فكرة الموضوع الجميلة وادعو الله أن تكون لك فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 

واحييك على بدايتك بأختنا الطيبة العزيزة علينا جميعا 

أم أحمــــ**ـــــد

أهلا وسهلا بك يا أم أحمد فى هذا المكان الطيب الذى يجمع أهل الطيبة والخلق الكريم بداية بأختنا ريهام ثم 

اختنا العزيزة أم أحمد وحتى نهاية من يشارك معنا 






ونريد جميعا أن نتعلم من خبرات سنوات حياتك والدال على الخير كفاعله 

والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية يا أم احمد ويبارك لك فى أولادك ويحقق لك كل ما تتمنيه ...

وشكرى وتقديرى واحترامى لأختنا المهذبة والمميزة بوكى بوكى ... وربنا ما يحرمنا من عطائك الطيب بيننا 

سلامى وتقديرى واحترامى لكم جميعا




ولا تنسوا ذكر الله وصيام الست من شهر شوال قبل نهايته 






*******

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أنا دخلت أسلم على الغالية أختى بوكى بوكى
وأحييها على موضوعاتها الجميلة التى بتقرب الأعضاء من بعضها
 :f2: 
وكمان أختى الغالية أم أحمد والله حاجة فوق الوصف
ولا كلام الدنيا يوفيها حقها
 :f2: 
هأرجع تانى إن شاء الله أقرأ الأسئلة بهدوء وأمخمخ
فإلى عودة إن شاء الله

----------


## فراشة

مقدمة جميلة لموضوع أجمل

وضيفة متميزة وأسئلة شاملة

مقدمتك شوقتنا للقاء أختنا أم أحمد

إحنا منتظرين معاكى

كل الحب والتقدير لمقدمة البرنامج الجميلة بوكى
وللضيفة المتميزة أم أحمد

تحياااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## ديدي

بوكى وام أحمد فى موضوع واحد
صديقاتى العزيزات بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
موضوع جميل يا بوكى وفى انتظار ردود ام احمد
بس عندى سؤال واحد لأم أحمد
ايه الاضافة اللى اضافها ليكى وجودك فى منتدى ابناء مصر وكنتى تتمنى ان تتمتعى بيها؟
منتظرينك ياقمر

----------


## أم أحمد

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
>  
> نلتقي اليوم و أول ضيف في عشرة على عشرة 
> ضيفتنا اليوم أختي الغالية اللي بموت فيها بجد  
>   
> أم أحمد
> 
> ...


 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*أهلا بيكي يا بوكي* 
*أنا اللي سعيدة أكتر بوجودي في أول حلقة من موضوعنا الجديد*
*صحيح هي اول مرة تحصل ان يكون اول ضيف في موضوع هو من اصحاب المواضيع*
*ولكن احنا اللي ابتدعنا كل شئ غررريب*
*الله يسامح اللي كان السبب* 
  

*وبجد بجد كلامك كتير عليا يا رورو*
*ربنا يا حبيبتي يجمعنا دائما علي كل خير*
*ولا يفرق أبدا ما بينا*
*ويظلنا بعرشه يوم القيامة كما اظلنا في الدنيا* 
 
**

*أنا شايفة ان في ناس فرحانة فيا*
*بس ولا يهمنا يعني*
*احنا بكم ومعكم ولكم*
*عاملة زي ا**للي بيخطب في الانتخابات* 
 

*هارحب الأول بالأعضاء الأعزاء*
*وبعدين أرجع أرد علي الأسئلة*
*والله المستعان*
**

----------


## أم أحمد

> يا أهلا يا أهلا يا أهلا
> 
> أم أحمد هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 
> سعيدة جدا بكون أم أحمد أول ضيفة  
> في انتظار إجاباتك..لنتعرف أكثر على شخصية جميلة  
> خالص مودتي..في أمان الله


 
*آآآآه يا ايمان أم أحمد هنا*
*شوفتي بقي اللي اتعمل في أختك*
*يلا زي بعضه كله عشان خاطر عيونكم يا قمر*
*أنا يطلع عيني وأنتم تنبسطوا هههههههه*
**
*ايمان أنا مبسوطة اوي بيكي وبوجودك الجميل* 
*وسعيدة أكتر انك أول رد هنا*
*بجد أول رد يعني لي الكثير دائما*
*ربنا ما يحرمني من وجودك الطيب*
*ولا من رقتك و جمال قلبك*

----------


## drmustafa

بداية رائعة للموضوع الرائع 
فى انتظار إجابات وأسئلة أختنا الفاضلة أم أحمد 

وزى ماقالت بوكى بوكى طالما  بتجربوا فى نفسكوا 
يبقى الضيف الجاى لازم يكون بوكى 
اوعى تتنازلى عن كده ياأم أحمد

----------


## أم أحمد

> أهلا بالموضوعات الجديدة ... ،
> 
> فكرة جميلة يا بشمهندسه ..  ...  
> واختيارك لأم أحمد أنها تبدأ دا شئ ممتاز جداً   
> عشان اللي هتعملوه ف الناس يطلع عليكم م الأول   
> في انتظار الإجابات والأسئلة ...  
> 
> 
> منوره يا أم أحمد ...  ...


**
*هو ايه اللي و لسه لسه لسسسسسسسسه*
*انت مش كنت مختفي يا ابني*
*ظهرت علي الموضوع ده يعني*
*وبعدين أنا قولت خليني في الأول أحسن*
*عشان مفيش حد يعرف يطلع عليا حاجة بعد كده*
*شغل مخابرااااات بقي*

**

*العسل المر*
*منور بجد*
*أتمني أن أري لك مشاركات في كل مكان في المنتدي*
*لأن وجودك ورأيك مهمين دائما عند الجميع*
*تقبل خالص تقديري*
*f*

----------


## أم أحمد

*أهلا اهلا يا لؤلؤة يا حبيبتي

وحشاني بجد أوي

وبقالي فترة مش بشوف لكِ مشاركات زي زمان

إن شاء الله تتواجدي معانا من تاني

سعيدة بوجودك وبمشاركتك



وكنت أتمني أني أرد علي أسئلتك الجميلة

بس أوعدك إن شاء الله لو تبقي عندي وقت

هارجع تاني وأرد عليها

معلشي الوقت قصير فعلا

والمفروض أن فكرة الموضوع مختلفة عن كرسي التعارف

يعني أنا أجاوب علي الأسئلة وأسأل أنا الأعضاء

ومفيش أعضاء تسألني

وأختك مزنوقة والمفروض أرد علي الأسئلة اللي هنا دي كلها

وأرجع أنزل 10 أسئلة جديدة ل10 من أعضاءنا الكرام

بس ده وعد لو لاقيت عندي وقت هارجع تاني أرد عليها

مرة تاني أشكرك لؤلؤة علي حرصك علي التواجد في الموضوع
تقبلي خالص مودتي وتقديري


*

----------


## boukybouky

> يا سيدى على الأفكار يا سيدى
> بجد فكره رووووووووعه يا بوكى
> تسلم دماغك
> 
> وكمان منوراه المتميزه أم أحمد
> 
> فى إنتظار إجاباتها وفى إنتظار الحوار اللى هيكون أكتر من رائع
> 
> تحياتى


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

اهلاً بك أخت ضابط شرطة منورة يا قمراية  :f: 

تسلمي يا جميل و سعيدة بتواجدك معنا

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *[ يا هلا بالغالية ريهام أختنا النشيطة وأدام عليك هذا النشاط والتواصل بيننا 
> 
>  ومبارك عليك فكرة الموضوع الجميلة وادعو الله أن تكون لك فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
> 
> واحييك على بدايتك بأختنا الطيبة العزيزة علينا جميعا 
> 
> أم أحمــــ**ـــــد
> 
> أهلا وسهلا بك يا أم أحمد فى هذا المكان الطيب الذى يجمع أهل الطيبة والخلق الكريم بداية بأختنا ريهام ثم 
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أهلاً بك يا أشرف منور  :f: 

ربنا يكرمك يا أشرف و يبارك لك الف شكر حقيقي على كلام الرقيق و ذوقك

و يا رب دايماً متجمعين في الخير كلنا اخوة و اخوات متحابين فيه

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

> يا سيدى على الأفكار يا سيدى
> بجد فكره رووووووووعه يا بوكى
> تسلم دماغك
> 
> وكمان منوراه المتميزه أم أحمد
> 
> فى إنتظار إجاباتها وفى إنتظار الحوار اللى هيكون أكتر من رائع
> 
> تحياتى


*أهلا أهلا يا قمر
سعيدة أوي أنك بتشاركي معانا في موضوعنا الجديد
وإن شاء الله فكرة الموضوع تعجبكم
واكون ضيفة خفيفة التواجد عليكم
دمتِ بكل خير
ودام نقاء قلبك ورقته

f:


*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة للموضوع الأكثر من رائع  ::no3:: 
الموضوع فكرته حلوة بجد وجديدة بحييكِ عليها يا بوكى :f: 
  :BRAWA: 
ام احمد  :f: منتظرة اجاباتك على الاسئلة اللى اكيد هاتكون رائعة زيك
 ::no3:: 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## oo7

انا حاجز من زمان فى الصف الاول

يلا بئى ارفعو الستار انا متشوق اوى 

الاخت بوكى والاخت ام احمد
شكرا ليكم على الموضوع الجامد

----------


## kethara

أختى الرقيقة ريهام

أهلا بطرحك الشيق الرائع كعادتك

وتحية وتقدير لجمال بنات أفكارك التى تمتعنا

وتجعل القلوب تلتف حولها بكل الود

دمتى طيبة ومتألقة برحاب المنتدى 

وتحية بأريج الزهر لأختيار ضيوفك الدائم التميز



أختى الغالية أم أحمد

كم هو رائع تواجدك كأول الضيوف ولو أنك صاحبة موضوع

ولكن نحن بكل الشوق نستقبلك وحرفك السامق غاليتى

وبأنتظار الأجابات والاسئلة معا

أكيد ستكون حلقة مميزة 

نحن بأنتظار حرفك لا تدعينا ننتظر طويلا


مع تحيتــــى

----------


## أم أحمد

> ******
> 
>  
> ** 
>  
> *أم أحمــــ**ـــــد*
> 
> *أهلا وسهلا بك يا أم أحمد فى هذا المكان الطيب الذى يجمع أهل الطيبة والخلق الكريم بداية بأختنا ريهام ثم*  
> *اختنا العزيزة أم أحمد وحتى نهاية من يشارك معنا*  
> ...


 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*أهلا بك أخي الطيب الكريم أشرف*
*أشكرك علي حرصك علي التواجد بروحك الطيبة* 
*وكلماتك الحسنة وأخلاقك العالية*
*وإن شاء الله تحوز هذه الحلقة علي اعجابكم جميعا*
*وتكون أنت كمان ضيف معنا قريبا في عشرة علي عشرة*
*تقبل خالص تقديري واحترامي*
*وسلامي إلي ندي ومامتها*

**

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياهلا ياهلا بالغالية ام احمد
والمميزة دائماً بموضوعاتها بوكى بوكى

واكيد اكيد موضوع مميز مع ضيفة مميزة
وطبعا مستحيل اضيع الفرصة
وهسأل اختى الغالية ام احمد ..

1- ايجابيات المنتدى وسلبياته بتتغير من فترة للثانية
ماهو الفارق بين ايجابيات المنتدى وسلبياته سنة 2009
وايجابياته وسلبياته من سنتين فاتوا .؟؟

2- ماهو اثر منتدى ابناء مصر على ام احمد فى شخصيتها ؟؟

3- ما أثر منتدى ابناء مصر وتواجدك فيه على وقتك وبيتك واسرتك ؟؟

يادوب بنقول ياهادى
لو عوددددددددددددددددة

تمنى لكِ وقت سعيد وممتع اختى الغالية
دمتِ بخير
 :f2:

----------


## عصام كابو

تسجيل حضور فى الموضوع الرائع

فى انتظار اجابات اختنا الفاضلة ام احمد على الاسئلة الذكية من بوكى

شكرا لكما اختاي الفاضلتان على الموضوع المميز

تحياتى  ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
ام احمد 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



ضيفة رائعة متالقة دائما 

وبداية قوية  لموضوع جديد 

فى انتظار اجاباتك  وحواراتك واسئلتك 

ولا تنسينا من شوية بذور الورد الهولندى  الجميله

كل سنة وحضرتك والاسرة بخير  



اختى العزيزة
بوكى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


الافكار الجديده والموضوعات الجميله 

دائما من بوكى 

كل سنة وانتى والاسرة بخير

----------


## طائر الشرق

:Blink:  :Blink: بودو عايز يدخل ينام (نِنة) يا ام احمد
 ::  :: 
منتظرين الاجابات يا ام احمد
 ::evil::  ::evil::

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة لله و بركاته

منورين جميعاً معلش هو رد مجمع علشان بس الدنيا زحمة عندي شوية بس لي عودة ان شاء الله

انا غيرت الإطار في المشاركات الرئيسية بخلفية من خلفيات لولي الجميلة علشان اللي مش بيستخدم الإكسبلورار يقدر يشوف الموضوع

هو فيه بس شئ كده عايزة انوه عنه...

ان الموضوع فكرته ان 10 أسئلة باوجهها انا و أم أحمد للضيف 

بعد كده فيه 10 أسئلة الضيف هو اللي بيوجهها للأعضاء 

الموضوع مختلف عن كر سي التعارف و بالتالي لن يُوجَه للضيف أسئلة من قبل الأعضاء

انا بس بوضح ده علشان حسيت ان البعض الموضوع مختلط عليه و بيدخل يكتب اسئلة لأم أحمد

كل الشكر لتفاعلكم الجميل و دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*أخواني وأخواتي الأعزاء*
*أنا بس جاي استسمحكم أني أرد الأول علي الأسئلة*
*وبعدين أرجع أرد علي مشاركاتكم الجميلة*
*معلشي عشان بس ضيق الوقت*
*تقبلوا خالص تقديري واحترامي*
*ودمتم بكل خيرفي حفظ الله وأمنه*

----------


## loly_h

*عشرة على عشرة بوكى

موضوع فكرتة جميلة

وإختيار أجمل

تسلم أفكارك بوكاية ودايما بتقربينا لبعض

الغالية أم أحمد...

منورة وبجد كنتى وحشانى جدا

والموضوع ده جه فى وقته علشان نشبع منك شوية

متابعة الموضوع ومستنية أجوبتك 

ربنا معاكـــــــى ...*

----------


## أم أحمد

*نبدأ علي بركة الله*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*1- ما سبب إختيارك لإسمك بالمنتدى؟*

*هو في الحقيقة أنا كنت مسجلة بإسم غير أسمي حاليا*
*وبعد فترة بسيطة قررت اني اغيره لعدة أسباب*
*وحسيت براحة اكتر مع اسم أم أحمد*
*فأحمد هو كل حياتي وكل حاجة حلوة في دنيتي*
*هو الشمس التي تنير حياتي*
*هو الفرحة والبسمة التي تشع بهجة وفرحا كل صباح*
*وجميل أن يكون أسمي مقترن بإسمه طول الوقت*
*وإن شاء الله لو ربنا رزقني بطفل أخر هاغير أسمي وأسميه بإسم الطفلين* 
*ههههههه*

** 
*2- كيف تعرفتِ على أبناء مصر؟*
* اتعرفت علي أبناء مصر قبل أشتراكي في المنتدي بسنة تقريبا*
*أدين بالفضل لأختي في التعرف علي أبناء مصر*
*فهي أيضا مشتركة قبل مني في المنتدي برغم عدم مشاركتها ولا حتي بحرف واحد*
*وكانت دائما ترسل لي ببعض المواضيع كي اتصفحها* 
*فكنت أتابع مواضيع البعض فأفرح لفرحهم وأضحك معهم وأحزن لاحزانهم*
*ولما حسيت أني تقريبا اتعرفت علي  أغلب الأعضاء من خلال مشاركاتهم قررت أني أشترك في المنتدي*
*وأكون عضوة في هذه الأسرة الجميلة*


فاصل ونواصل إن شاء الله

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نتابع حوارك الجميل يا ام احمد وربنا يبارك لك فيه ويرزقك بتوأم قريبا ان شاء الله 

وابقى غيرى وقتها اسمك بالثلاثة ....  هههههههه

ولا تنس ذكر الله 
ولا تنس صيام الست من شهر شوال*

----------


## أم أحمد

*3**- ما هي الأسباب التي تجعلكِ مازلت مستمرة في أبناء مصر؟*  
*في الحقيقة مش قادرة أحدد سبب معين لاستمراري في المنتدي إلي هذه اللحظة*
*هو تقريبا ابن البلد عامل عمل في المنتدي  لأغلب الأعضاء اللي فيه* 
*عشان كده مهما تبعد الاعضاء ومهما تنشغل بأمور أخري*
*أو تأخدها الحياة تعود مرة أخري كالطيور المهاجرة* 
*فمهما تهاجر الطيور لابد أن يأتي اليوم التي تعود فيه مرة أخري*
*إلي موطنها الأصلي* 
*أيضا شعوري بالإنتماء الي هذا المكان فالذي ينتمي لمكان معين لا يستطيع أن يبتعد عنه مهما واجهته المشاكل والمعوقات* 
*قد يبتعد قليلا ثم يعود مرة أخري من جديد بروح جديدة* 
*ورغبة في الإستمرار والتواجد والتفاعل من جديد* 
*أيضا بمقدار الحب الذي أكنه لهذا المكان هو ما جعلني استمر فيه* 
*و لا أستطيع أن أنكر روح الأسرة التي أشعر بها أثناء وجودي في المنتدي* 
*والتي زادت أكثر عند مقابلتي مع عدد كبير من أبناء مصر في أحد اللقاءات الجماعية فهذه الروح الطيبة تخفف كثير من متاعب الغربة*
*ولعل اكثر أخواني وأخواتي المغتربين يدركون تماما روح الأسرة بشكل جلي*
*لأن المنتدي يعتبر بمثابة حلقة الوصل بيينا في غربتنا وبين وطننا الحبيب مصر الغالية.* 
**
*فاصل ونواصل بمشيئة الرحمن*

----------


## أم أحمد

*4-لأي مدى ترين فرصة تحول مجتمع أبناء مصر الإفتراضي إلى مجتمع واقعي ملموس؟*

*أنا شايفة بالفعل إن أبناء مصر أصبح منتدي واقعي وملموس أيضا*
*لأن الواقع يعني المشاهدة والرؤية بالعين وأنا شايفة ان ده حصل فعلا*
*وذلك من خلال اللقاءات التي تتم بين الحين والأخر ويجتمع فيها عدد كبير*
*من خلال حرص أغلب الأعضاء المغتربين علي التواجد في هذه اللقاءات*
*عند وجودهم في مصر في أجازاتهم برغم قصر المدة التي يقضونها في مصر ومدي انشغالهم* 
*من خلال الصداقات الطيبة بين عدد كبير من الأعضاء* 
*من خلال التواصل بين الأعضاء بطرق مختلفة سواءا من خلال الرسائل الخاصة في المنتدي أو بالإيميلات*
*أو تبادل الإتصال علي الهاتف أو الماسينجر أو حتي في لقاءات خاصة*


**

----------


## أم أحمد

*5- أمنية تتمنى تحقيقها في المنتدى؟*

*أكتر حاجة أتمني أنها تحصل في المنتدي* 
*أن أي خلاف حدث أو سوف يحدث بين بعض الأعضاء*
* إنه ينتهي بسرعة اوي*
*لأن كلنا هنا أخوات في الله*
*ومن الصعب إن يكون في اتنين أخوات وبينهم مشكلة وما يحاولوش يتصافوا ويتصالحوا*
**

*أتمني أيضا أن الأعضاء تتفهم جيدا أن المشرفين ما هم إلا أعضاء مكلفين فقط بالحفاظ علي القاعات التي يشرفون عليها ومنع وجود أي موضوعات مخالفة في القاعة*
*وتنسيق القاعة وبقائها دائما واجهة مشرفة لمنتدي مصري أصيل*
**


*أتمني أيضا منع  كل من يسجل في المنتدي من أجل بث أفكارهم  التي يحاولون بها تسميم عقول شبابنا.*
**

*أتمني أن أري أبناء مصر من أكبر المواقع العربية* 
*ويحتل دائما المركز الأول.*


*أخيرا أتمني أن يكون للمنتدي مجلة او كتاب يتم فيه نشر بعض أعمال الأعضاء*
*ويوزع في كل أنحاء العالم..*





فاصل ونواصل إن شاء الله

----------


## oo7

ان شاء الله ربنا هايحقق كل امنياتك

وعلى رأسهم نونو مقلبظ وتسميه مصطفى

----------


## بنت شهريار

حوار جميل وهادىء اختى العزيزة ام احمد
متابعة معكِ
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

*قريت كل الردود وفي انتظار إجابة أم أحمد على باقي الأسئلة اللي شكلها هاتاخد شهر أكتوبر كله 

شكرا يا بوكي 

في انتظارك يا أم أحمد 

بما إني الموضوع ممنوع فيه الأسئلة من ناحيتنا ممكن أسألك سؤال يعني 
*

----------


## أم أحمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*عودة من جديد مع باقي الاسئلة*


**
*6- ما هو أقرب موضوع إلى قلبك في المنتدى؟*

*بوكي مش حددت الموضوع خاص بيا ولا موضوع للاعضاء*
*وعشان كده هختار موضوع من موضعاتي وموضوع من موضوعات الاعضاء*

*الموضوع الخاص بي هو* *اشتاقك* ::$: 

*وسبب اختياري له إني كتبته في أقل من ربع ساعة*
*كنت في حاجة شديدة إلي أخراج ما بداخلي من مشاعر شوق واحتياج وتعب وأنين*
*وسبحان الله بعد ان انتهيت منه شعرت براحة نفسية معنوية كبيرة* 
*بل واكثر من هذا ..شعرت وكأن يدا تطبطب علي كتفي وكأنها تقول إني معك*
*بجوارك وروحي ترفرف حولك*



*الموضوع الخاص بالأعضاء*
*هو موضوع حبيابي فضفضوا للغالية noor2005*
*وسبب اختياري له شعوري بأنه واحة جميلة*
*يجتمع فيها الجميع لتفريغ ما بهم من أفراح أو هموم*
*وقد قامت الرائعة نور بدور كبير فيه لمساندة الجميع في أتراحهم قبل أفراحهم*
*ربنا يجازيكِ كل الخير يا نور علي روحك الطيبة*
*ولا يحرمنا من رقة وجمال قلبك*


** 
*فاصل ونواصل إن شاء الله*

----------


## بنت شهريار

متابعة معكِ 
ماشاء الله حوار بسيط وجميل وهادىء
فى انتظار باقى الاجابات
 :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

*7- لو أتيحت لك الفرصة للإشرف على إحدى القاعات...ما هي القاعة التي ستختارينها و ما هو أول قرار ستتخذينه فيها؟*

*هختار قاعة حول العالم*
*أول قرار سأقوم بإتخاذه هو إعادة تنظيم القاعة من جديد*
*ومحاولة عرض الكثير من المواضيع الخاصة بمختلف دول العالم*
*ليكون بمثابة مرجع سياحي يشمل العالم بأكلمه*
*وحيث أنني وزوجي من هواة السفر والترحال ونعشقه  بجنون*
*سوف نقوم بعمل ملفات خاصة مصورة بكل دولة قمنا بزيارتها*
*وعرضها بطريقة شيقة جذابة* 
*ممكن أن تكون في يوم من الأيام عامل جذب لهذه الأماكن السياحية الجميلة*


* 
فاصل ونواصل إن شاء الله
*

----------


## sameh atiya

*يا ادي الفاصل 
ما تخلصونا بقى*

----------


## loly_h

*منورة أم أحمد
ربنا يقويكى ويحققلك كل أمنياتك 

*

----------


## the_chemist

> *يا ادي الفاصل 
> ما تخلصونا بقى*


بسم الله ماشاء الله

ثلاثى ولا ثلاثي أضواء المسرح في زمانه

فكرة ممتازة وأسئلة جميلة من بوكى بوكى الشهيرة بالمهندسة ريهام

وإخراج رائع من Loly_h 

وشخصية هادئة متزنة هى الأخت الغالية أم أحمد "ربنا يبارك لك في أحمد"

وبعدين بطل هيصة ياسامح

خلاص الباقي 3 أسئلة

اسكت بقي عشان نسمع

----------


## boukybouky

إيه كل الأمنيات ديه يا أم أحمد لالا انت طماعة اوي هههههههههههههه
يلا يا قمر خلصي الأسئلة بقى و عايزين نشوف الأعضاء اللي هتسأليهم ...يخرب بيت الفضول  :: 




> يا هلا بالغالية ريهام أختنا النشيطة وأدام عليك هذا النشاط والتواصل بيننا 
> ومبارك عليك فكرة الموضوع الجميلة وادعو الله أن تكون لك فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
> واحييك على بدايتك بأختنا الطيبة العزيزة علينا جميعا


اهلاً بك يا أشرف منور عشرة على عشرة
ربنا يخليك و الف شكر على ذوقك و رأيك الجميل




> أنا دخلت أسلم على الغالية أختى بوكى بوكى
> وأحييها على موضوعاتها الجميلة التى بتقرب الأعضاء من بعضها


ربنا يخليك يا أحمد منورنا دايماً
ان شاء الله نفضل على طول متجعين في الخير
و في إنتظارك دوماً




> مقدمة جميلة لموضوع أجمل
> وضيفة متميزة وأسئلة شاملة
> مقدمتك شوقتنا للقاء أختنا أم أحمد
> إحنا منتظرين معاكى
> كل الحب والتقدير لمقدمة البرنامج الجميلة بوكى
> وللضيفة المتميزة أم أحمد
> تحياااااااااااتى
> فراشة


ربنا يخليكي يا فراشة منورة يا قمراية
و الف شكر لك و يا رب اكون عند حسن ظنك

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

*8- نظرة فاحصة لأبناء مصر...*
*كيف رأيته عند إشتراكك فيه..*
*و كيف تنظرين له الآن و ما تصورك له في المستقبل؟* 
*زي ما قولت قبل كده أن أكتر شئ جذبني لأبناء مصر*
*روح الاسرة حيث كانت السمة الغالبة بين أغلب الأعضاء*
*ودي اكتر حاجة حسيتها وخلتني اشترك فيه*
*كنت حاسة بترابط كبير بين الأعضاء*
*وتقارب في طرق التفكير وزيادة في التفاعل*
*وكان في بعد كبير عن الشللية*
*وعشان كده المنتدي كان محتل ترتيب عالي بين المواقع* 
*دلوقتي للأسف ظهر موضوع الشللية بصورة أكبر*
*والحوارات الجانبية الكثيرة*
*وأصبح للماسنيجر دور كبير في حدوث الكثير من المشاكل*
*التي أصبحت تؤثر علي علاقة الاعضاء ببعضها*
*وبرغم أن المفروض يزيد التقارب ويزداد التفاعل*
*نتيجة معرفة الأعضاء لبعضهم البعض بصورة أكبر وأوسع وأشمل*
*إلا أنه للأسف قد حدث العكس*
*وأتت ثماره السلبية علي المنتدي بكل أسف*

*شايفة المنتدي في المستقبل أجمل وأكبر وأوسع*
*شايفة كل مظاهر السلبية اللي فيه قد أختفت*
*شايفة عودة كل الطيور المهاجرة مرة أخري*
*شايفة المنتدي وهو من أوائل المنتديات العربية*


 
*فاصل ونواصل إن شاء الله*

----------


## sameh atiya

* 
يا مسهل يا رب هانت وفاضل سؤالين*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 




> بوكى وام أحمد فى موضوع واحد
> صديقاتى العزيزات بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> موضوع جميل يا بوكى وفى انتظار ردود ام احمد
> بس عندى سؤال واحد لأم أحمد


يااااه مين هنا ..ديدي؟ يا الف أهلاً وسهلاً منورة و حمد الله على سلامتك
ازيك يا بنتي اخبارك ايه اخيراً شوفناكي اقعدي بقى و اياكي تمشي تاني  :: 

و لا نص سؤال  ::-s:  ايه يا ديدي تغيبي ده كله و تيجي عايزة تسألي ايه التهريح ده ههههههههههههههه
المرة ديه يا قمر ام احمد اللي هتسـأل و ادينا مستنيين الفضول بقى هيموتنا كلنا  :: 
نشوف مين هيتقال له ايه و مين و هيرد بإيه  :: 




> بداية رائعة للموضوع الرائع 
> فى انتظار إجابات وأسئلة أختنا الفاضلة أم أحمد 
> 
> وزى ماقالت بوكى بوكى طالما بتجربوا فى نفسكوا 
> يبقى الضيف الجاى لازم يكون بوكى 
> اوعى تتنازلى عن كده ياأم أحمد


ازيك يا دكتور مصطفى منورنا الرائع تواجدك و مشاركتك معنا
ليه بس كده مش كفايا مضحيين بواحدة لازم احنا الإتنين  ::   :: 
عايزة اقول لك ام أحمد كل وقت تشوفني فيه تقولي الله يسامحك يا ريهام هههههههههه




> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة للموضوع الأكثر من رائع 
> الموضوع فكرته حلوة بجد وجديدة بحييكِ عليها يا بوكى


ازيك يا جيهان منورة يا قمراية 
يا رب يخليكي الرائع بجد مشاركتك معنا
سعيدة بجد بإعجابكم بالفكرة و المضمون و يا رب يعجبكوا كل شئ فيه

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

*9- قاعة تفتقدي وجودها في أبناء مصر و قاعة أخرى تتمني عدم تواجدها...مع ذكر الأسباب في الحالتين*

*القاعة اللي بتمني تواجدها هي قاعة لأبناء مصر المغتربين*
* وتكون بمثابة بوابة انطلاق لأي مسافر* 
*بها معلومات عن أحوال كل بلد ونصائح تقدم لكل  مقبل علي السفر*
*وتكون بمثابة واحة يلتقون فيها ويخففون عن بعضهم البعض متاعب الغربة*
*ويتبادلون فيها النصائح والمعلومات التي تفيدهم في بداية سفرهم*

*القاعة اللي بتمني عدم تواجدها هي قاعة المسابقات*
*لانها بتستهلك وقت كبير جدا من أغلب الأعضاء*
*وبرغم أهميتها في بعض الأحيان للترفيه عن البعض*
*إلا ان ضررها اكبر من نفعها*
*ده مجرد رأي شخصي*

*وفي الحقيقة أنا طلبت فعلا إنشاء قاعة للمغتربين*
*وطلب أيضا حذف قاعة المسابقات*

 
*فاصل ونواصل إن شاء الله*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 




> الاخت بوكى والاخت ام احمد
> شكرا ليكم على الموضوع الجامد


الشكر لك oo7 منورنا و في إنتظارك دوماً




> أختى الرقيقة ريهام
> أهلا بطرحك الشيق الرائع كعادتك
> وتحية وتقدير لجمال بنات أفكارك التى تمتعنا
> وتجعل القلوب تلتف حولها بكل الود
> دمتى طيبة ومتألقة برحاب المنتدى 
> وتحية بأريج الزهر لأختيار ضيوفك الدائم التميز


اهلا بك قيثارة منورة يا قمر و تسلمي 
الواحد مهما فكر و كتب رد مش هيكون زي ردودك و كلامك الرقيق
بجد الف شكر لك ربنا يبارك لك




> ياهلا ياهلا بالغالية ام احمد
> والمميزة دائماً بموضوعاتها بوكى بوكى


ازيك يا عبير منورة يا قمر
انت عاملة دوشة ليه كده ههههههههههههههه
كل ديه اسئلة اقولك الضيف اللي جاي ابعتي له يسأل ام احمد 

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

*10- همسة في أذن إدارة أبناء مصر...* 
*يمكن يكون من أصعب الأسئلة*
*بس أنا بذكر نفسي وأذكركم جميعا* 
*بإلاهتمام جيدا برقي المنتدي*
*ومحاولة الحفاظ علي تقدمه*
*ومحاولة الإهتمام بكل قلم يكتب ويعبر عن نفسه بصورة جيدة*
*وأيضا الإهتمام بالأعضاء الجديدة ومحاولة الأخذ بيدهم بصورة سريعة*
*لفهم المنتدي والتعرف عليه وعلي طريقة التفاعل بين الأعضاء*
*وبذلك يندمجوا سريعا داخل أسرة المنتدي* 

*بطلب من الإدارة محاولة التجديد ولو قليلا في أفراد الإدارة*
*بمعني وجود روح جديدة ودم جديد*
*ربما ذلك يكون بمثابة عودة النشاط والحيوية مرة أخري* 
*حاجة أخيرة*
*أتمني من الإدارة البحث عن السبب الرئيسي الذي يؤدي الي انخفاض مستوي النشاط والتفاعل الذي قد يحدث عند بعض المشرفين* *بعد توليهم الإشراف*

----------


## أم أحمد

*أخيرررررررررررا خلصت*
*أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله*
 
*الحمد لله أنا كده خلصت الإجابة علي جميع أسئلة الموضوع*
*سوف ارتاح قليلا ثم أعود ومعي عشرة أسئلة* 
*سوف أوجهها إلي عشرة من أعضائنا الكرام* 
*معلشي لو كنت طولت عليكم وأرهقتكم في متابعة الموضوع*
*لكن أنا الوقت فعلا كان عندي ضيق خالص*
*فسامحوني وإن شاء الله لي عودة للرد علي تعليقاتكم الجميلة* 
*التي أدخلت السرور علي قلبي*
** 
*انتظروني*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليم أم أحمد

اجابات جميلة جدا

تنم عن شخصية جميلة للغاية

بالنسبة للكام سؤال الأخيرة الخاصين بالمنتدى..حدثي و لا حرج عن مدى استمتاعي بإجاباتك عليهم  :: 

بجد حوار رائع جدااااااااااا

تحية خاصة لإجاباتك النابعة من قلبك بصدق ووضوح  :f:

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

 :hey:   :hey:   :hey: 

مبروك عليكي خلصتي الأسئلة يا الف نهار ابيض يا الف نهار مبروك  :: 

ما شاء الله عليكي يا سمسمة ردودك جميلة و متزنة كعادتك
حقيقي نورتي عشرة على عشرة و معلش تعبناكي و لسه هتتعبي معانا شوية ههههههههههه

في إنتظار إختياراتك و أسئلتك للأعضاء

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

*عدت من جديد وفي جعبتي 10 أسئلة ل10 من أعضائنا الكرام

أتمني أن كل عضو يقتبس السؤال الخاص به
ويرد عليه ومعلشي لو كنت اثقلت عليكم بالاسئلة
سااامحوني وخلوا قلبكم أبيض
* 
*السؤال الأول* 
* الأستاذ القدير سيد جعيتم*  
*بحكم إشرافك علي أكثر من قاعة في المنتدي* 
*ما هي التطورات التي تتمني أن تحققها في هذه القاعات؟*
*وأراك ما شاء الله لديك مقدرة جميلة في تغيير دفة الحوار الحادة* 
*وإعادة الموضوع مرة أخري إلي بر السلام بطريقتك الطيبة*
*كيف تتعامل مع الحدة التي تظهر في اختلاف وجهات النظر بين الاعضاء*
*وترجع بالموضوع مرة أخري إلي المسار الصحيح؟*

----------


## أم أحمد

*السؤال الثاني*

*الرائعة اليمامة..* 
*لكل منا ذكرياته في الطفولة ...*
*وتعتبر هذه الفترة من أهم الفترات في حياة كل إنسان* 
*نظرا لتشكل الصفات والسمات السلوكية فيها* 
*فلو طلبت منك أن تحدثينا عن ذكرياتك في هذه الفترة الجميلة* 
*وما هي العوامل التي أثرت في شخصيتك* 
*وما هي الأشياء التي تعلمتيها في هذه الفترة وأثرت بالإيجاب في حياتك*
*فيما بعد وتتتمني أن تغرسيها في أولادك وأولاد من حولك؟*

----------


## أم أحمد

*السؤال الثالث*
*الأستاذ القدير إيهاب فؤاد* 
*علي طول الحياة نقابل ناس و نعرف ناس*
*و نرتاح ويا ناس عن ناس* 
*و يدور الزمان بينا يغير لون ليالينا* 
*وبنتوه بين الزحام و الناس و يمكن ننسي كل الناس* 
*و لا ننسي حبايبنا أعز الناس*  
*الكلمات دي مقطع من أغنية عبد الحلم حافظ*
*في الحقيقة مش فاكرة الكلمات لمين*
*بس سؤالي هنا عن الناس اللي بتقابلنا في حياتنا*
*منهم من تكون علاقتنا بيهم إيجابية ومنهم من تكون علاقتنا بهم سلبية*
*منهم من يترك أثر طيب في حياتنا ومنهم من يسئ لنا*
*منهم من يأخد بأيدينا لنعلو سويا ونرتقي*
*ومنهم من يتمني أن يزيحنا من الحياة*
*منهم الصديق ومنهم العدو...* 
*ممكن تكلمنا عن بعض أنواع البشر التي مرت في حياتك*
*سواءا في المجتمع الواقعي أو الإفتراضي*
*سواء كانوا إيجابيين او سلبيين؟*
*.....* 
*ومن وجهة نظرك* 
*من يترك أثره بصورة أكثر فاعلية في حياتنا ؟الإيجابي أم السلبي؟*
*وكيف يمكن التعامل مع بعض النوعيات السلبية*
*التي تفرض أو تقحم وجودها في حياتنا بصورة مرضية؟؟؟*

----------


## أم أحمد

*السؤال الرابع*

*الرائعة ايمان الشامي*
 
*يقول السباعي*
*القسوة في تربية الولد تحمله على التمرد ، والدلال في تربيته يعلمه الانحلال ، وفي أحضان كليهما تنمو الجريمة .* 

*ما رأيك في هذه المقولة ؟*

*وبحكم دراستك كيف يمكن للأباء مراعاة التوازن*
* في التعامل مع أبنائهم بين القسوة والدلال*
*كي ينشأ أطفالنا أصحاء وذو سلوك سوي؟*
*وهل هناك طريقة سحرية يمكن أن نري بها أولادنا في وداعة* 
*النسيم في يوم من الأيام؟؟*

----------


## أم أحمد

*السؤال الخامس*
*الأستاذ القدير أحمد ناصر*

*يحتل عالم المنتديات مساحة كبيرة في حياة الكثير من الأشخاص*
*لدرجة أصبح هذا العالم الإفتراضي  أكثر قربا لدي البعض عن عالمهم الواقعي* 
*فقد ساعد  الكثير والكثير من البشرعلي إخراج مكبوتاتهم*
*وأصبح مجالا خصبا للفضفضة  والنقاش*
*وتبادل الأراء المختلفة بين البشر* 
* وأصبح أيضا مكان لتكوين الصدقات*
* وفي بعض الأحيان لتكوين العداوات* 


*ما رأيك في هذا التطور السريع المصاحب لهذا العالم الإفتراضي*
*وما هو تأثير هذا العالم في حياة الإنسان بالإيجاب أوالسلب؟*
*وهل يمكن للإنسان أن يفصل بين*
*وجوده فيه وبين وجوده في عالمه الحقيقي الواقعي؟*
*بمعني أخر هل يمكن أن يتواجد الإنسان بشخصتين*
*واحدة واقعية والأخري إفتراضية؟؟؟؟*

----------


## أم أحمد

*أنا دلوقتي حقيقي تعبت وتقريبا فصلت شحن يعني زي ما بيقولوا*
*أستسمحكم أني أكمل بكرة إن شاء الله بقية الأسئلة*
*وأرد علي كل من شاركني هنا بوجوده الطيب*
*دمتم أعزائي بكل خير*
*ودام وجودكم الراقي*
**
**

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*انتظرت حتى نهاية الإجابات

بجد لقاء رائع وجميل ومميز

أم أحمد بجد إستمعت بكلامك 

وان دل كل رد من ردودك فهو يدل

عن مدى حفاظك على روح المكان الذي يجمعنا

فبجد تستحقي 10 ونصف على 10

وفقك الله إلى كل خير .. 

أ. ريهام .. أشكرك على اللقاء .. 

تحياتي لكم ..*

----------


## فراشة

إيه الجمال ده ياأم أحمد
والله هاااااااااااايله
إجاباتك كلها مش هاقولك نابعة من جواكى 
لا دى نابعة من جوانا إحنا
حتى أسئلتك للأعضاء كلها جميلة وصايغاها بأسلوب رااائع

وأسئلة شاملة متكاملة من بوكى

شكرا بوكى على الوجبة الجميلة دى

وأم أحمد ربنا يبارك فيكى ويباركلك فى أحمد وأخوات أحمد اللى هايجوا إن شاء الله

كل الشكر والتقدير لكم جميعا

تحيااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *السؤال الخامس*
> *الأستاذ القدير أحمد ناصر*
> 
> *يحتل عالم المنتديات مساحة كبيرة في حياة الكثير من الأشخاص*
> *لدرجة أصبح هذا العالم الإفتراضي  أكثر قربا لدي البعض عن عالمهم الواقعي* 
> *فقد ساعد  الكثير والكثير من البشرعلي إخراج مكبوتاتهم*
> *وأصبح مجالا خصبا للفضفضة  والنقاش*
> *وتبادل الأراء المختلفة بين البشر* 
> * وأصبح أيضا مكان لتكوين الصدقات*
> ...


أختى الغالية أم أحمد...
إيه السؤال الصعب ده؟
التطور السريع للإنترنت يذهل العقول ..وهذا العالم الإفتراضى أصبح جزء مهم من حياة الكثير..
وتأثيرها بالإيجاب أو السلب يتوقف على الشخص نفسه..فميله للإستفادة من عدمها هو الفيصل فى هذاالموضوع..
الحقيقة إنى ما عرفتش تقريبا ناس من المنتدى أو النت فى الحقيقة..وماقابلتش غير أربعة من أعضاء المنتدىولمرة واحدة فقط...فمش هأقدر أحكم على الناس وليس لى غير نفسى موضع للدراسة فى هذا الموضوع..
أما عن وجود الشخص بشخصيتين فى الحياة وفى النت فأعتقد ذلك وبشدة..فقد أبدو فى المنتدى مثاليا أمام الأعضاء..لأنهم يحكمون على من خلال مشاركاتى..فهل تصدقين مثلا أننى عصبى ؟نعم هذه حقيقة أعرفها أنا جيدا..ولا يعرفها الكثير من الأعضاء..فأنا فى المنتدى أحاول جاهدا إحسان الظن بالناس لأننى لا أراهم وأخاف أن أظلمهم..
أما الناس الذين أراهم أمامى وأتعامل معهم فإننى أقرأ فى وجوههم ونبرات صوتهم ما قد يؤخر عندى حسن الظن قليلا فيظهر العرق الصعيدى على طول..
من المواضيع الجميلة التى تتحدث عن المنتديات والإنترنت
أختار لك 3 روابط وليست مصادفة أن ال3 مواضيع لفاضل..فأنا أتابع موضوعاته من زمان لأننى مغرم بأسلوبه وتفكيره..

خداع النفس وسحر التعاطف
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread130121.html

*** المنتديات .. لها ما لها .. و عليها ما عليها ***
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread15601.html

--->>> هل نظرت إلى الشات من هذه الزاوية سابقا <<<---
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread11606.html

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الفاضلة العزيزة / بوكى بوكى :f2:  :f2: 
بداية أشكرك على هذا الحوار الجميل الراقي مع السيدة الفاضلة / أم احمد
كما أشكرك على تنبيهي لهذا الموضوع الذي سهوت عنه مجبراً لإنشغالى بالإشراف مما فوت على فرص كثيرة لموضوعات ممتازة فى كثير من القاعات لذا أرجو أن تتقبلوا عذري فى تأخيري فى الدخول للموضوع .
السيدة الفاضلة / أم احمد :f2:  :f2: 
دائما أشعر أن مصر تعيش فى قلبك مهما بعدت بك المسافات لذا أكون فى منتهى السعادة حينما أحادث سيدة من بنات مصر تتمتع بالحنان المصري وبالرقى الفكري . بارك الله لك فى أسرتك الكريمة .
بخصوص إشرافي على أكثر من قاعة فيبدوا أن التعب أصابني فالإشراف يحد من نشاطي في النزول بمواضيع أحسب أنها قد تكون مفيدة كما يحد من متابعتي لموضوعاتي أو لموضوعات الغير خارج القاعات التى تشرفت بمسئولية الإشراف عليها . لذا طلبت من الإدارة إما دفع دم جديد مكاني يعطى أكثر للمنتدى أو السماح لى بأجازة لمدة شهرين أو ثلاثة .
أما تمنياتي لتطوير المنتدى فهي كثيرة بداية من عودة الطيور التي حلقت خارج المنتدى مثل بنت مصر وحمادو وحنان وأوشا فقد خسرنا كثيراً ببعدهم عن المنتدى فهم يملكون الفكر والأسلوب الدافع للأمام دائماً .
كما أتمنى وجود آلية فى قاعة لقاءات فى حب الله تمكننا من البحث فى صحة الأحاديث النبوية  الشريفة وكذا البحث الدقيق عن الفتاوى التى تصدر من جهات محترمة كما أتمنى أن يترفع الأعضاء عن الخروج عن قواعد الحوار وأن تكون مشاركة العضو فى محتوى الموضوع نفسه . كما أتمنى عودة تشكيل لجنة الحكماء التى كانت مختصة بالتوفيق بين الزملاء الذين يوجد بينهم اختلافات فى وجهات النظر قبل أن يتحول الاختلاف لخلاف .

أما بخصوص التعامل مع الحدة التى تظهر عند الاختلاف فى وجهات النظر : أؤمن أن من آيات الله عز وجل اختلاف الناس وهذه حقيقة أؤمن بها كما أؤمن بالتفاهم والتواصل مع من يتشاركون فى المكان والزمان .   لا توجد وصفة سحرية للتوفيق  بين الفرقاء المختلفين في الرأي ولكن الوصفة المؤكدة هى الكلمة الطيبة والأسوة الحسنة فكل رأى قابل للاستماع طالما يخدم الحقيقة وعلى كل منا احترام الرأي الأخر وقد وجدت فعلاً أن المتعاركين فكرياً يمكن إزالة حدة عراكهم بالتدخل بدون انحياز لطرف لصالح طرف مع أدراكى أن  الناس ليسوا في مستوى واحد من الوعي والثقافة ودرجة الاستيعاب . ولكن عدم الانحياز لا يعنى إعطاء كل ذي حق حقه مع تنبيه الأخر بكل احترام وبهذا يمكن أن يبادر المختلفين بتغيير مواقفهم للأفضل فتقترب وجهات نظرهم  
وفى بعض الحالات أكون مضطر بين حين وآخر إلى الاختلاف مع من يسيئون للدين أو الوطن فى حالة إصرارهم على الخطأ  .
الاختلاف فى وجهات النظر فى موضوع ما يعطى نكهة خاصة تثرى الموضوع طالما كان الاختلاف لصالح الموضوع 


اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## أم أحمد

*عدنا مرة أخري بمزيد من الأسئلة*
*وما زلت في انتظار ردود باقي الأخوة والأخوات عن الأسئلة السابقة والقادمة*

*السؤال السادس*

*الرائعة فراشة*

*بعد مرور حوالي ستة أشهر علي وجودك في المنتدي ما هو أكثر شئ جذبك للمنتدي وجعل تعلقك بيه شديد وما هو أكتر ما يضايقك فيه؟*
*و ما هي المشاكل التي واجهتك في البداية* 
* ومن الممكن أن تواجه أي عضو جديد عند إلتحاقه بالمنتدي*
*وهل وجدتي حل لهذه المشاكل ؟ أم فقدتي الأمل في إيجاد حلول لها؟*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ما شاء الله عليكى يا أم احمد

إجاباتك فعلا مميزه جداااا وأسئلتك كمان فى الجووون

ربنا يسعدك ويكرمك يارب

----------


## أم أحمد

*السؤال السابع* 

*الأخ الفاضل طائر الشرق*

*الشباب هم عصب الأمة.. هم الغد المشرق..*
* هم القوة التي يجب أن تتحلي بها الامة
هما أملنا جميعا في حياة أفضل وأجمل*
*
كلمنا عن حياتك كشاب في مقتبل حياته وما هو الهم الشاغل فيها الأن
وما أكثر ما يشغل بالك وبال أصدقائك من الشباب؟


*

----------


## أم أحمد

*السؤال الثامن*  
*الرائعة غادة جاد* 
*يلعب الفن بإختلاف أنواعه سواءا الرسم أو الموسيقي أو النحت* 
*دورا كبيرا في حياتنا جميعا فبه يعبر الإنسان عن مكنونات نفسه* 
*ويترجم مشاعره واحاسيسه الداخلية* 
*و يسجل ما يراه من أحداث ومواقف أو صور* 
*فيجسده فيما يقدمه من عمل فني أو إبداعي* 
*سؤالي لكِ ما هو الدور الذي لعبه الفن في حياة غادة ؟*
*وهل له دور في الإسلوب الجميل الطاغي علي روحك الجميلة الواضحة*
*للجميع من خلال وجودك في المنتدي ومشاركاتك وتعليقاتك الراقية*
*وكيف يمكن لأصحاب الموهبة استغلالها في إضفاء جمالا علي حياتهم وحياة من حولهم؟* 
**

----------


## أم أحمد

*السؤال التاسع*  
*الأخ الفاضل سامح عطية* 
*يقولون تحدث كي أراك*
*وقد تحدثت كثيرا وكتبت الكثير من المواضيع*
*ووجدتك تمتلك* *قلما رائعا متمكن يحسن صياغة الكلمات* 
*ويحسن إختيار الموضوعات والمشاركات التي يشارك بها* 
*أين سامح الأن؟؟؟؟*
*من فترة طويلة* *لم أري لك مشاركات ولا مداخلات ثرية*
*تثري بها ابناء مصر كما تعودنا منك دائما؟* 
*لن أقول عنك انك تريد أن تبخل علينا بروائع قلمك الجميل*
*فقد عهدتك دائما معطائا لكل ما هو جميل*

*هل هناك سبب معين؟ أم أن هي فقط معاندة القلم لك؟*
*أم رغبة في عدم الكتابة؟*  
**

----------


## أم أحمد

*السؤال العاشر والأخير* 
*الرائعة أخت ضابط شرطة* 
*يقول جورج واشنطن* 
*"كُنُ مهذّبُ مع الجميع، و عميقَ مع ناس معينين*
*و عليك ان تختبر هذه الناس جيداً قبل ان تَمْنحُهم ثقتَكَ. فالصداقة الحقيقية كالنبات الذى ينمو ببطئِ."* 
*متي تثق إيمان في الناس؟؟ وإلي أي مدي تعطيهم الأمان؟*
*ومتي تمنحهم الصداقة وماذا تمثل الصداقة في حياتك؟*
*وهل إذا طعنك صديق من وراء ظهرك يمكن أن تسامحيه وتغفري له* 
*ويعود صديق مقرب منك من جديد؟* 

**

----------


## أم أحمد

*أنا كده خلصت توجيه  الأسئلة*
*في انتظار ردود الاخوة والأخوات الأعزاء*
*وإن شاء الله لي عودة للرد علي تعقبياتكم الجميلة*
*دمتم جميعا بكل خير*
**

----------


## فراشة

[


> QUOTE=أم أحمد;1347082] 
> *عدنا مرة أخري بمزيد من الأسئلة*
> *وما زلت في انتظار ردود باقي الأخوة والأخوات عن الأسئلة السابقة والقادمة*
> 
> *السؤال السادس*
> 
> *الرائعة فراشة*
> 
> *بعد مرور حوالي ستة أشهر علي وجودك في المنتدي ما هو أكثر شئ جذبك للمنتدي وجعل تعلقك بيه شديد وما هو أكتر ما يضايقك فيه؟*
> ...


[/QUOTE]

فى البداية باهنيكى على ردودك الجميلة والقبول والحب اللى بتتمتعى به بين جميع الأعضاء
يااارب دايما تفضلى متألقة 

أنا دخلت اتابع الموضوع وجدت سؤال متوجه ليا
ههههههه طبعا إتفاجئت

وهارد عليهم واحد واحد




> بعد مرور حوالي ستة أشهر علي وجودك في المنتدي ما هو أكثر شئ جذبك للمنتدي وجعل تعلقك بيه شديد وما هو أكتر ما يضايقك فيه؟


أنا هاجاوب بصراحة جدا

بدايتا أنا دخلت المنتدى صدفة
لكن لما دخلته انبهرت ماشاء الله عدد الأعضاء والمشاركات كبير
ومتوسط أعمار الأعضاء مختلف مابين شباب ووسط وكبار وده بيدى تنوع فى المواضيع والميول وبالتالى الإستفادة هاتكون أكبر ومش هايكون فيه ملل
وفعلا اللى جعل تعلقى به شديد روح الأسرة والاستقبال والتشجيع المستمر اللى لاقيته من كتير من الأعضاء والمشرفين 
أنا إتعلقت به لدرجة إنى ماقدرش يعدى يوم من غير ماأدخل المنتدى ههههههههه واتفقد أحواله
ههههههه خايفة أكون أدمنته




> و ما هي المشاكل التي واجهتك في البداية 
> ومن الممكن أن تواجه أي عضو جديد عند إلتحاقه بالمنتدي
> وهل وجدتي حل لهذه المشاكل ؟ أم فقدتي الأمل في إيجاد حلول لها؟


واجهتنى مشاكل ضعف خبرتى بالمنتديات عموما وبنظام منتدى ابناء مصر بشكل خاص وفى حاجات عرفتها وحاجات إن شاء الله مع الوقت هاعرفها
بالإضافة لمشكلة خطيرة بالنسبالى وهى الردود اللى أحيانا تكون قاسية أو جارحة
وكنت مش بابقى عارفة أرد ههههههه لدرجة إنى كنت أحيانا أعيط
وخلت عندى خوف من إنى أكتب حاجة يرد عليها حد رد مش كويس ودى الحمد لله اتغلبت عليها بتشجيع بعض الأعضاء ليا ووقوفهم جنبى 
وطبعا المشاكل عمرها ماتتحل كلها فى مرة واحدة أكيد فى مشاكل اتحلت ومشاكل مش فقدت الأمل فى حلها 
أكيد اتمنى وأتوقع إنها مع الوقت تتحل 

شكرا ليكى أم أحمد وشكرا لبوكى على اللقاء الجميل ده معاكى
بتمنالك التوفيق دايما

تحيااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## العسل المر

حوار ممتع للغاية  - اجابات ف الصميم وكلها شفافيه  ::  
وميه وميه بصراحه  ::  


بخصوص قاعة المغتربين - فكرة كنت قلتها قبل كدا - بس تم التنفيض  ::-s:   ،  فأخدتها من قاصرها وسكتت  ::-s:  


وبخصوص قاعة حول العالم ...

السفر ممتع جداً ، وعن نفسي أنا مغرم بالسفر جداً - وفكرتكم جميله ( أبو أحمد وأم أحمد وأحمد ) ، السفر مميزاته كثيرة ومتنوعة ، يعطي انتعاشه - مبيقدرش أي ترفيه يعمل زيها. 

نرجع بعدها للشغل بنفس ..
وللتعليم بنفس ...
وللدنيا كلها بنفس ... 

( يا صباح الكركره )  ::  

بضم صوتي لصوتك بخصوص قاعة المغتربين - واللي عنده معلومة عن بلد بس تكون متكاملة - يعمل موضوع للبلد دي يخص مغتربيها وأمورهم وأبعاد المعيشة 

مثلا :- 

مغتربي أوروبا وأمريكا 
ومغتربي كل دولة عربية ( خليجية ) فراداً - نظراً للأكثرية 

وبضم أمنيتي لأمنيتك بأن تصبحين مشرفة لقاعة حول العالم وبتمنى أيضا في النظر لتوكيل بعض المهام لأختي ايمان الشامي نظراً لوجودها - نشاطها - ومتابعتها الدائمة والمستمرة نوعاً ما في هذه القاعة - والداتا موجودة وكفيله انها تعمل قاعة يا أم أحمد - وربنا يخليلكم أبو أحمد ...  :f2:  ... ويكملها عليكم ربنا بالعفو والعافية .



حواركم جميل العزيزتين ريهام وأم أحمد  :f2:  ...  :f2:  ....


اختيارك لمتلقي أسئلتك في منتهى الدقة والذكاء  ::-s:  


مدين بالشكر ...

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا عايزة آجي اقرأ براحتي و امخمخ و اعلق و اشارك

بس منتظرة باقي الأعضاء يدخلوا يردوا ...

عامة انا أرسلت للـ 10 أعضاء رسائل لدخول الموضوع و الرد على الأسئلة

في إنتظارهم و لي عودة ان شاء الله 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## اليمامة

اختى الحبيبة ام احمد
باهنيكى على موضوعك الحلو ولى الشرف انى اكون من ضمن الناس اللى وجهتلهم الاسئلة...ويسعدنى طبعا انى اجاوب بس انتى حطيتينى فى موقف صعب لان ذكريات الطفولة كتيرة وجميلة والسؤال اسرنى وداعب جفونى وانا عاشقة للكتابة وعاشقة لاسترجاع الذكرى..وشكلى كدة هاستغل الفرصة علشان اتكلم واحكى...واى شخص اجابتة تطول اذا ما استرجع شريط طفولتة...فأستميحك عذرا ان اطلت عليكى...وارجو الا يكون  حديثى مملا بالنسبة لكم...
احب ان اشكر اختى العزيزة بوكى بوكى على دورها الاجتماعى المميز فى التقريب فيما بيننا والشىء دا بيخلى اساس المنتدى قوى لانة بيقوم على علاقات اجتماعية متينة فى حب بعضنا الذى هو فى الاصل حب فى الله....
الطفولة...ما أجملة من ماضى وما احلاها من كلمة...اعتبر نفسى عشت طفولة مختلفة متميزة لم تتاح للكثيرون...انظر للخلف متأوهة احرض تلك الطفولة البعيدة على ان تعود بجدائلها وبراءتها...لازلت داخلى مزهرة..ابت ان تضيع برغم هجوم الزمن وملاحقتة المستمرة لنا...حنين هى الطفولة وشجن دائميين..ذكريات كأشجار الخريف ...بلا اوراق
سؤالك نبش فى ذكراى طفولة محملة برائحة اليود وعبق الرمل المبلول عندما يمتزج مع ماء البحر...اتذكر منزلنا القائم هناك حتى الان وتهيض اعماقى كلما ذهبت الية واسترجعت السنوات الخوالى...لم يكن يفصلة عن الشاطىء سوى امتار قليلة..فعشت ايامى اصبح على زرقتة االصافية واغفو فى المساء على هدير امواجة ذات الشجن...عشت هناك ارقب لقاء زبد البحر الابيض والرمل النقى الاصفر..وبدات القصة بتكليف ابى بالذهاب للعمل فى سيناء بعد التحرير ومع بداية التعمير وبصحبتة نخبة من ابناء جيلة وقتذاك...محوا بأيديهم اثار العدوان الطازجة..وأثار الاسرائيلين المدنسة من صور قبيحة وزجاجات خمور فارغة وآثار مخربة...كانت حركة تطهير شاملة فعلوها استعدادا للبناء...وبعد الاستقرار الذى حدث فوق الارض قرر ان يلم شمل الاسرة فانتقلنا معة هناك وكان هذا اقصى ما تمنيت كطفلة هادئة متأملة...عشنا فى هذا المنزل الذى يحدة البحر من ناحية ويمتد جبل شاهق من ناحية اخرى كى ترتطم ا امواج البحر بصخوره...وعيت على الطبيعة البكر فى ابهى حللها وقبل ان تمتد يد الانسان كى تزيل براءتها وعفويتها كما هو حادث الان...تشكل احساسى وكيانى كله وكانت لحظات سعيدة استرجعها معكم بمزيد من الحنين والاشتياق لها حينما كنت واخوتى نقفز ونلهو فوق الرمال ونستحم وننثر المياة فوق بعضنا البعض..وكان هناك نخيل متراص على الشاطى ..قصير ولكنة محمل بالبلح اليانع الشديد الحلاوة...فيقف اخى الاكبر ويمد يدية ويلتقط لنا الثمار كى نأكلها بنهم...كنت اتعجب من هذا النخيل المزدهر والمثمر على شاطىء مالح...سبحان الله
كانت العابى اصداف اجمع منها من كل الالوان..شاطىء ممتد محفوف بالصدف والحجارة..لا ادوات سوى اصداف وحجارة ورمال ناعمة براقة..لم اتمنى اكثر من ذلك...مشهد اخر من الداخل حيث حيث نستلقى انا واختى الكبرى فى حديقة المنزل التى يقسمها نصفين ممر بسيط مبلط ببلاطات كبيرة لونها ابيض..وعلى الجوانب نما الجرجير والبصل الذين قامت امى بزراعتهم...كنا نصنع عرائس الطين عيونهم ليمون اصفر وانوفهم حبات جزر احمر بشراشف خضرا ء يانعة...كنا نتباهى بهم امام اولاد جيرانا الذين قاسمونا نفس الظروف...وفى احيان اخرى تعطينا امى من اوانيها القديم وما لا يصلح كى نلعب انا واختى لعبة الطهى...بالماء والرمل والصدف وورق اشجار التى نفرطها مخلفة بقايا خضراء رفيعة....كنا نلعب الحجلة على الرمال...وكنا نلعب العاب اساسها الاختباء من بعضنا البعض فكنا نذهب للملاجىء المفتوحة تحت الارض والتى صنعها الاسرائيليون ومازالت قائمة حتى اللحظة...اتذكر هيام ...لا يمكننى ان انسى هذة الطفلة الرقيقة الشفافة التى احببتها واحبتنى وافترقنا فى كبرنا بلا موعد...ارسل اليك بطوق من الياسمين حبيبتى..ازين به جبينك النادى...لعل حرارة طاقتى الداخلية وصدق احساسى الان قد يصل اليكى عبر الاثير..فتهفو نفسك الى وتتذكرينى ولو بلمحة خاطفة...اشتاقك
كنت ارى اسماك القرش بزعانفها البارزة فوق مستوى الماء فى مجموعات متفرقة تزوم وتسبح على مقربة من الشاطىء خاصة فى الصباح...مشهد بديع لا يتكرر ولا انساة ابدا ما حييت...خلدت ذكراة فى تابلوة قمت برسمة نلت عنة افضل جوائزى
عزيزتى ام احمد...
اطفال كنا جميعا ومازلنا اطفال نعيش بنفس الروح...احبس داخلى ملامح الطفلة التى تظهر رغما عنى...احبسها لانهم قالوا ويقولون اننى صرت كبيرة كبيرة ...واعرف اننى صرت كبيرة فلم يعد بإمكانى ان اجمع الصدف وان اصنع مجددا عرائس الطين...انظر لصورتى الطفلة واتطلع الى وجهى فى المرآة..شتان بينهما...أصبحت الملامح غائرة محفورة..اكثر تعبيرا...اكثر تعقيدا...اكثر قدما...لا ادرى...اقارن فى محاولة للقبض على خيوط الحلم...لادراك ما مضى قبل ان يسقط سهوا ويتلاشى للأبد
اتذكر والدى العزيز...كان ياخذنا على ضهرة ليغوص بنا بعيدا نحو الاعماق القريبة التى نخشاها...نلهو معه ونستمتع ونشعر بأن البحر هو اكثر اماكن الارض امانا فى هذة اللحظة لمجرد ان ابينا يحملنا ونتعانق...يتساقط الدمع خلسة حينما اراة الان..طالتة يد الزمن وبلغ من العمر عتيا ولا يكل زيارتى المستمرة برغم تقدم العمر وبعد المسافة...يعتصرنى الالم وانا استرجع شبابة وتفانية من اجلنا..ساعتها اتمنى اقصى ما اتمنى ان احتضنة داخل جسدى ...اضعة داخل قلبى واغلق علية...او اسكنة روحى المحبة لة...المهم ان احتوية ...ان يبقى دائما حاضر مثلما تعودنا...امام عيوننا
فى الغروب كنت اولد كل مرة...ومن امام المنزل اضع البحر بين فجوات اصابعى حبات من امال واحلام بعيدة اراها فى الانتظار..الطبيعة هى اهم ما اثر فى...ثم جدتى لابى التى كنت اقضى معها الكثير من اوقاتى...رحمها اللة ...كانت سيدة قوية جدا...كنت اشعر احيانا بالخوف من حماسها وقوتها وبريق عنيها...علمتنى ما احاول بثة فى اولادى اليوم..."اوعى تخافى ابدا من حاجة...متخافيش مهما حصل وكان...مفيش حد يقدر يعملك حاجة غير  ربنا بس....متكذبيش ابدا...قولى الحق...متتكلميش عن حد...خليكى فى نفسك علشان لما تيجى تنامى بليل تنامى على طول...اما لو كذبتى مش هاتعرفى تنامى"...دا كان كلامها مصحوب بحكايات لطيفة عن ان كل الناس زى بعضهم ...مفيش حد احسن من حد...كلنا بنموت فى الاخر ..وبنندفن فى الطين وبنبقى زى بعض...الملك زى الغفير..وحكاية الغفير اللى طلع اغنى من الملك لما كانت مقبرتة اطول واوسع لان جسمة اكبر من الملك اذن هو اغنى منة...ولما قاس هو والملك اجسادهم والارض قبل الموت وتبين للملك ان فعلا رض الغفير النهائية اكبر من ارضة ...امر بموتة
بحاول اعلم اولادى القيم الانسانية ...الدين الاسلامى دين انسانى بيحترم مشاعر الفرد والبنى ادم ككل ..بعلمهم التحضر الحقيقى البشرى مش التكنولوجى...هما لسة طبعا صغيرين بس صدقونى عقولهم وطبيعيتهم بتسجل من دلوقتى...ونفسى كل الامهات يعملوا كدة مع اولادهم...الانسان داخليا اولا...عدم الخوف اطلاقا لان الخوف شلل..عرقلة للمسيرة ووقف للنمو...اهتزاز...يبقى مفيش اى ملمح من ملامح صلاح الدين ...مفيش اى امل....اذعان وخوف وربض فى الجحور...دى مشكلتنا دلوقتى...وساء الامر اكتر لما استسغنا الخوف وخلاص تقبلناه ورضينا بية وعشنا ميتين...بيتعمل فينا اى حاجة وموافقين....باعلمهم الارادة...اهم شىء فى الانسان ارادتة...لازم تكون فولاذية ..مفيش تنازل من اجل تفاهات ومغالطات ونزوات...الموت فى سبيل مبدا ويقين.....قوة التحمل...الرضا.....لازم الصبر ..الشكر والحمد...اليقين...ومن ثم السعادة.
الامومة  بالنسبة ليا امانة تؤخذ بقوة كاخذ الرسل فى نشر الدعوة...امانة جبارة جدا لو تصورناها فعلا وعرفنا مداها هانفهم الاصلاح...الامهات بايديهم اصلاح امة...بس امهات اقويا...مش يلا نعديها ..يلا نكسل...بلا وجع دماغ...صريخ وشخط ونطر وتربية على خوف...انا مش مثالية...بس بحاول بارادتى وترويض ذاتى واعصابى وطاقتى ونجحت شوية على الاقل فى انى اعلم نفسى حاجات كتيييييييير مش بالضرورة فى مجال دراستى...انا ضد التخصص...باحاول احتضن اطفالى علشان التشبع العاطفى لان العكس بيودى فى داهية.....ومزيد من العقد النفسية..باسخر كل حواسى وباطوعها علشانهم...صدربيحنو..اذن تجيد الانصات ..عين بتشع حب وصبر عليهم..ايد بتربت وتقوم من العثرة ...لسان اة ساعات بيتعصب...ههههه...بس بيرجع يصالح ويهنن...وجود...حضور حماية وزود  فرح طبيعى فطرى لسعادتهم وحزن لتعبهم...مشاركة...لعب معاهم بلعبهم واشيائهم...الهبوط لمستواهم وعقلهم وطبيعتهم مش عيب....دا حقهم مهما كان تعبى اليومى...جدتى قالتلى الحق...وصتنى اعمل الحق واقول الحق...ومتعداش على حق حد....علقة حلوة برضة لعقابهم...هههه...لا باهذر طبعا...مبحبش الضرب لانة اهانة للانسان واذلال لية...يبقى حتى المشاعر مع اطفالنا محتاجة تركيز تقنين علشان ما يفلتش منها حاجةوتظهر مش مضبوطة....
طبعا الصداقة فى حياتى شىء فى غاية الاهمية والخطورة...اصدقاء الطفولة كانوا يعنون لى الكثير...الزمان والمكان وكل الاشياء اللى حبيتها ...احيانا الناس يختصرون كل الاشياء فى ذواتهم...كانت كل اهتماماتى كطفلة القراءة فاخد المصروف من هنا واجرى اشترى علاء الدين وماجد وسمير وقصص المكتبة الخضرا وروايات الجيب ...وكنت من ضمن الناس...اقصد العيال..ههههههه اللى حضروا ولادة مجلة زى علاء الدين واول عدد لسة عندى....... وعلمت اخى الاصغر كل اللى اتعلمتة وقريتة ...كنت باجرب فية مشروعى...ههههههه....طفولة غريبة ...مش كدة؟ بس هى كانت كدة فعلا
طبعا كنت موهوبة على المستوى الفنى جدا وعملت معارض لوحدى وانا طفلة والفضل يرجع لاستاذة اتذكرها بكل خير..نادية...عرفت حبى للرسم والكتابة والاشغال وغيرة فشجعتنى وكنت بامثل المحافظة دايما كبرعم من براعمها وحصدت من الجوايز كتير وصولا  لمراحل متقدمة من عمرى...وصلت فيها على مستوى الجمهورية...طبعا الفضل يرجع لربنا والظروف والطبيعة والناس الحلوين بتوع زمان....ومن ناحية تانية مش هاننسى الطبخ يا ام احمد...ههههههه....وبرضة البركة كانت فى جدتى وامى...
طبعا فية موقف يضحك حصل..احد الفنانين المشهورين حضر لافتتاح معرض رسوم الاطفال وكالعادة كانت رسوماتى..بهرتة جدا...تنحى بوالدى فيما بعد على جنب وطلب منة شىء عجيب انة يتبنانى وانى لما اجى اطلع البطاقة الشخصية يكون اسمة هو مش اسم بابا...طبعا مجنون....ههههه...والله يسامحة تسبب ان بابا يرفض دخولى الفنون التطبيقية علشان مطلعش مجنونة زيهم...ههههههههه
اختى الغالية ام احمد
الكلام كتيرلسة كمان ...ههههه بس انا عارفة طولت جداااااااااا....عيب بقة...كفاية رغى منى...هههههه...ربنا يخليكوا لانكم بس تحملتوا قراءة كل هذا السيل.......دمتم لى دائما....

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *السؤال العاشر والأخير* 
> *الرائعة أخت ضابط شرطة* 
> *يقول جورج واشنطن* 
> *"كُنُ مهذّبُ مع الجميع، و عميقَ مع ناس معينين*
> *و عليك ان تختبر هذه الناس جيداً قبل ان تَمْنحُهم ثقتَكَ. فالصداقة الحقيقية كالنبات الذى ينمو ببطئِ."* 
> *متي تثق إيمان في الناس؟؟ وإلي أي مدي تعطيهم الأمان؟*
> *ومتي تمنحهم الصداقة وماذا تمثل الصداقة في حياتك؟*
> *وهل إذا طعنك صديق من وراء ظهرك يمكن أن تسامحيه وتغفري له* 
> *ويعود صديق مقرب منك من جديد؟* 
> ...


والله ما مصدقه

والله ما تعرفي أنا سعيده إزاى 

ربنا يخليكى يا أحمد  :f: 


> *متي تثق إيمان في الناس؟؟ وإلي أي مدي تعطيهم الأمان؟*



أنا بثق فى الناس بسرعه جداااا دايما بشوف الناس حلوة ونواياهم كويسه لحد ما يثبت العكس

وبلاقى نفسى بسرعه جدا بصدقهم وأحبهم وأحكى وأفضفض كمان

ودى مشكله عندى بحاول أعالجها بينى وبينك  :Locked: 


> *ومتي تمنحهم الصداقة وماذا تمثل الصداقة في حياتك؟*


بصى الصداقه بالنسبه ليا شي مهم جداااا وبعتبر أصدقائى إخواتى

بيكونوا من الحاجات الحلوة فى حياتى وأنا عن نفسى صاحبة صاحبتها جداااا

وعلى إستعداد إنى أعمل أى حاجه عشانهم

وبعتبرهم أصدقاء إمتى؟ مع الوقت والعشره أحيانا ممكن من موقف صغير بعتبره صديق 



> *وهل إذا طعنك صديق من وراء ظهرك يمكن أن تسامحيه وتغفري له* 
> *ويعود صديق مقرب منك من جديد؟*



والله حصلت كتير وبتصدم جداااا بس للآسف بسامح وبغفر بمجرد إنى أشوفه تانى

فكرتينى بموضوعك "التسامح أم التصالح "

لكن بيفضل في قلبي زى جرح بسيط  وبنرجع أصدقاء لكن مش مقرب

خلاص بقا باخد حذرى منه

وعلى فكره كنت كتبت موضوع فالمنتدى إسمه "أرض النفاق"

كان من تجربة صداقه فاشله ونفاق من واحده إعتبرتها أخت

شكرا أم أحمد على الفرصه السعيده جداااااا دي  :f2: 

بجد سؤالك ليا فرق معايا كتيييييير

وشكرا بوكى على الموضوع الرائع  :f2: 

تحياتى

----------


## أم أحمد

> وكمان أختى الغالية أم أحمد والله حاجة فوق الوصف
> ولا كلام الدنيا يوفيها حقها
> 
> هأرجع تانى إن شاء الله أقرأ الأسئلة بهدوء وأمخمخ
> فإلى عودة إن شاء الله


 *الأخ العزيز أحمد ناصر*
*ألف شكر علي وجودك الراقي* 
*وحضورك الطيب البهي*
*أنت أخ عزيز وشخصية محترمة جدا*
*تجبر الجميع علي احترامك وتقديرك*

*ربنا يخليلك لبني وليلي ومامتهم*
*ويسعدك انت واسرتك الطيبة دائما*

**

**

----------


## أم أحمد

> مقدمة جميلة لموضوع أجمل
> 
> وضيفة متميزة وأسئلة شاملة 
> مقدمتك شوقتنا للقاء أختنا أم أحمد 
> إحنا منتظرين معاكى 
> كل الحب والتقدير لمقدمة البرنامج الجميلة بوكى
> وللضيفة المتميزة أم أحمد 
> تحياااااااااااتى 
> فراشة


 
*فراشة المنتدي الجميلة*
*الأجمل هو وجودك العاطر*
*ربنا يسعدك يا رب يا حبيبتي*
*ويبارلك في كل احبابك واهلك واسرتك*
*منورة الموضوع يا قمر*
*ربنا ما يحرمني من وجودك الجميل*


*

*

----------


## أم أحمد

> بوكى وام أحمد فى موضوع واحد
> صديقاتى العزيزات بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> موضوع جميل يا بوكى وفى انتظار ردود ام احمد
> منتظرينك ياقمر


* ديدي الجميلة*
*وحشتييييينا يا بنتي جدا*
*ازيك وازي عروستنا الجميلة*
*يا رب تكونوا جميعا بكل خير*
*منورة يا حبيبتي المنتدي من تاني*
*ويا رب يبارك لك في البنوتة العسولة دي*
*ويبقي عندك وقت تاني وترجعي تشاركينا زي زمان*


مفيش حد بيسأل هنا غيري يا ديدي
يعني لو جيتي ما تجبيش في ايدك أي اسئلة
هاتي بس معاكي ديك رومي وحلة محشي :: :

**

**

----------


## أم أحمد

> بداية رائعة للموضوع الرائع 
> فى انتظار إجابات وأسئلة أختنا الفاضلة أم أحمد 
> 
> وزى ماقالت بوكى بوكى طالما بتجربوا فى نفسكوا 
> يبقى الضيف الجاى لازم يكون بوكى 
> اوعى تتنازلى عن كده ياأم أحمد


*أهلا أهلا يا دكتور مصطفي*
*الأروع هو حرصكم علي التواجد*
*شكرا لتواجدكم الطيب* 
*وبعدين ما تطمعوش أوي كده فينا*
*كفاااااااية انا*
*ادونا فرصة نطلع الباقي علي الاعضاء بقي* 
*تقبل خالص تقديري واحترامي*
** 
**

----------


## أم أحمد

> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة للموضوع الأكثر من رائع 
> 
> الموضوع فكرته حلوة بجد وجديدة بحييكِ عليها يا بوكى
> 
> ام احمد منتظرة اجاباتك على الاسئلة اللى اكيد هاتكون رائعة زيك
> 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


*اهلا يا جيهان*
*الاروع هو روحك الطيبة ووجودك المشرق في اي مكان*
*نورتي الموضوع يا قمر*
*وسعيدة بتواجدك الجميل الذي يعني عندي الكثير*
*وان شاء الله اكون ضيفة خفيفة التواجد عليكم*

*تقبلي خالص مودتي واحترامي*

*

**
*

----------


## أم أحمد

> انا حاجز من زمان فى الصف الاول
> 
> يلا بئى ارفعو الستار انا متشوق اوى 
> 
> الاخت بوكى والاخت ام احمد
> شكرا ليكم على الموضوع الجامد


 *الاخ الطيب مصطفي*
*انا سعيدة اوي انك لاقيت مكان في الصف الاول*
*اصل سمعت ان التذاكر خلصت من زماااان اوي*
*وبتتباع دلوقتي في السوق السوداااااء ههههههههههه*


*الستار اترفع دلوقتي*
*مستنين وجودك دائما*


*اهلا بيك اخ فاضل وكريم*
*اسعدني وجودك بجد*
*تقبل خالص تقديري واحترامي*

*
*
**

----------


## أم أحمد

> أختى الرقيقة ريهام
> 
> أهلا بطرحك الشيق الرائع كعادتك
> 
> وتحية وتقدير لجمال بنات أفكارك التى تمتعنا
> 
> وتجعل القلوب تلتف حولها بكل الود
> 
> دمتى طيبة ومتألقة برحاب المنتدى 
> ...


 
*قيثارة الجمال والرقي*
*أهلا بيكي حبيبتي*
*وأهلا بوجودك الرشيق*
*سعيدة بتشريفك الموضوع*
*واتمني انه يكون حاز علي اعجابك*
* واعجاب جميع الذين مروا عليه*
*ومعلشي لو كنت طولت عليكم شوية*
*قلبكم كبير وهتستحملوني مش كده*
*لكِ دائما خالص مودتي*

*

*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *السؤال التاسع*  
> *الأخ الفاضل سامح عطية* 
> *يقولون تحدث كي أراك*
> *وقد تحدثت كثيرا وكتبت الكثير من المواضيع*
> *ووجدتك تمتلك* *قلما رائعا متمكن يحسن صياغة الكلمات* 
> *ويحسن إختيار الموضوعات والمشاركات التي يشارك بها* 
> *أين سامح الأن؟؟؟؟*
> *من فترة طويلة* *لم أري لك مشاركات ولا مداخلات ثرية*
> *تثري بها ابناء مصر كما تعودنا منك دائما؟* 
> ...



*هذا السؤال يتردد في ذهني له أكثر من 3 شهور ، وجلست أُفكر مرات ومرات في الأسباب ، والحمد الله توصلت إلى كل الأسباب التي أودت بي إلى هذه المرحلة .
وحينما وجدت سؤالك والذي لم أنتظره ، قررت بعدم الرد وإغلاق التفكير فيه وتجاهل الدخول للموضوع .
إلا أنني لم أذق طعم النوم بسبب السؤال فظللت أُفكر فيه طوال الليل ، وأخبرت نفسي لما لا أرد وأوضح الأسباب إلا أنّي وجدت بأنّي سأكتب كلاماً كثيراً للغاية . (. وفي الحقيقة قد كتبته فعلاً .)
فارتأيت بأن أغلب ما فيه يخصني وأنه لكي يُفهم الرد لابد من كتابته كله .

لذلك فأرجو أن تُعفيني عن الإجابة عن السؤال بالتفصيل 

كما أنني أرجو من الأخوة الأعضاء الذين سيأتون من بعدك ألا يخصني أحدهم بأي سؤال 


أما بالنسبة لسؤالك :
هل هناك سبب معين؟

نعم يوجد و السبب الرئيسي هو المهام الإشرافية*

----------


## أم أحمد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت شهريار
					

ياهلا ياهلا بالغالية ام احمد


*


> * والمميزة دائماً بموضوعاتها بوكى بوكى* 
> *واكيد اكيد موضوع مميز مع ضيفة مميزة* 
> *وطبعا مستحيل اضيع الفرصة وهسأل اختى الغالية ام احمد* 
> *.. 1**- ايجابيات المنتدى وسلبياته بتتغير من فترة للثانية ماهو الفارق بين ايجابيات المنتدى وسلبياته سنة 2009 وايجابياته وسلبياته من سنتين فاتوا .؟؟*
> * 2- ماهو اثر منتدى ابناء مصر على ام احمد فى شخصيتها ؟؟*
> * 3- ما أثر منتدى ابناء مصر وتواجدك فيه على وقتك وبيتك واسرتك ؟؟*
> * يادوب بنقول ياهادى لو عوددددددددددددددددة تمنى لكِ وقت سعيد وممتع اختى الغالية دمتِ بخير*




* اهلااااااا يا ست هانم* 
*انتي داخلة حامية عليا كده ليه* 
*وكوووول دي اسئلة جايبها معاكي* 
*ابقي اقري الموضوع الاول يا بنتي* 
*انا هنا بس اللي اسأل وانتم تجاااابوا* 
*ده ايه الافتراء اللي انتم فيه ده*
* ما صدقتوا وعاوزين تنتقموا مني*
* يا ربي عليكم هههههههههههههه* 


*بيرو منورة يا احلي بيرو في الدنيا*
* ويا رب اشوفك قريب بقي*
*لكِ دائما خالص مودتي*

*

*

----------


## أم أحمد

> تسجيل حضور فى الموضوع الرائع
> 
> فى انتظار اجابات اختنا الفاضلة ام احمد على الاسئلة الذكية من بوكى
> 
> شكرا لكما اختاي الفاضلتان على الموضوع المميز
> 
> تحياتى



*أهلا أهلا بيك يا دكتور عصام*
*بل الشكر لك* 
*ويكفينا حضورك البهي*
*ووجودك الراقي*
*في انتظار تشريفك دائما*
*تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري*


*

*

----------


## أم أحمد

> اختى العزيزة 
> ام احمد 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> 
> ضيفة رائعة متالقة دائما 
> 
> وبداية قوية لموضوع جديد 
> ...


* أهلا أهلا بحضرتك يا أستاذ نادر*
*كل ورد وازهار هولندا لن تكفي حضرتك*
* ولا اعضاء ابناء مصر جميعا*
*فأسرة أبناء مصر الجميلة تستاهل كل ورود العالم*

*أشكرك علي حضورك الجميل*
*وأتمني يكون الحوار قد نال اعجابك واعجاب الجميع*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري*
*وسلامي لاوركيدا*


*

*

----------


## أم أحمد

> بودو عايز يدخل ينام (نِنة) يا ام احمد
> 
> منتظرين الاجابات يا ام احمد


*شكل بودو وخال بودو نامووووا خلاص*
*فينك يا طائر من ساعتها*
*ولا بودو مش هيخليك تيجي الا لما يأخد جنية ههههههههه*

*اهلا بك اخي الفاضل طائر الشرق*
*انا خلصت كل الاجابات وسألت كل الاسئلة*
*ومستنية بقي انك تيجي ترد علي سؤااالك* 
*وما تنساش تجيب بودو معاااااك*

*لك دائما خالص تقديري*

*

*

----------


## أم أحمد

> *عشرة على عشرة بوكى*
> 
> *موضوع فكرتة جميلة* 
> *وإختيار أجمل* 
> *تسلم أفكارك بوكاية ودايما بتقربينا لبعض* 
> *الغالية أم أحمد...* 
> *منورة وبجد كنتى وحشانى جدا* 
> *والموضوع ده جه فى وقته علشان نشبع منك شوية* 
> *متابعة الموضوع ومستنية أجوبتك*  
> ...


*لولتي الجميلة*
*انتي والله اللي وحشااااني اكتر*
*يا رب يكون الموضوع عجبك*
*ويا رب اشوفك قريب بقي*
*منورة الدنيا يا قمر*
*وربنا ما يحرمني منك ولا من رقتك يا حبيبتي*

*لكِ دائما خالص مودتي

**

*

----------


## أم أحمد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *نتابع حوارك الجميل يا ام احمد وربنا يبارك لك فيه ويرزقك بتوأم قريبا ان شاء الله* 
> 
> *وابقى غيرى وقتها اسمك بالثلاثة .... هههههههه*
> 
> *ولا تنس ذكر الله* 
> *ولا تنس صيام الست من شهر شوال*


*هههههههههه*
*توأم مرة واحدة*
*ياااااااااا رب*
*ادعيلي بقي ههههههه*
*استاذي الطيب أشرف*
*سعيدة انك بتتابع الموضوع*
*ربنا يطمنا عليك وعلي اسرتك الطيبة*
*لك دائما خالص احترامي وتقديري
*
*

*

----------


## أم أحمد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة oo7
					

ان شاء الله ربنا هايحقق كل امنياتك


*


> *وعلى رأسهم نونو مقلبظ وتسميه مصطفى*




*ربنا يكرمك يا رب يا مصطفي*
*ويطلع مقلبظ او رفيع*
*المهم ربنا يجعله من الصالحين*
*متشكرة علي حرصك علي المتابعة*
**

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت شهريار
					

حوار جميل وهادىء اختى العزيزة ام احمد


*


> *متابعة معكِ*
> *تحياتى*
> **




*شكرا يا عبير علي وجودك مرة اخري*
*سعيدة ان الحوار عجبك*
**

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sameh atiya
					

قريت كل الردود وفي انتظار إجابة أم أحمد على باقي الأسئلة اللي شكلها هاتاخد شهر أكتوبر كله 


*


> *شكرا يا بوكي* 
> 
> *في انتظارك يا أم أحمد* 
> 
> *بما إني الموضوع ممنوع فيه الأسئلة من ناحيتنا ممكن أسألك سؤال يعني*



*انت بالذات ما تتريقش علي اللي بيتأخر في الردود*
*وبعدين يعني يعني*
*خلاص مش هاقولها*
*خلي ضميرك يوجعك شوية*

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت شهريار
					

متابعة معكِ


*


> *ماشاء الله حوار بسيط وجميل وهادىء*
> *فى انتظار باقى الاجابات*
> **




*شكرا مرة تانية يا عبير علي المتابعة*
*الاجمل هو وجودك الرقيق يا حبيبتي*

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sameh atiya
					

يا ادي الفاصل 


*


> *ما تخلصونا بقى*



*انت تااااني*
*يا رب الصبر من عندك*




> *منورة أم أحمد*
> 
> *ربنا يقويكى ويحققلك كل أمنياتك* 
> 
> 
> **




* النور نورك يا حبيبتي*
*ربنا يحقق لنا جميعا كل اللي بنتمناه*
*ويرزقنا الخير في الدنيا والاخرة*
*دمتم جميعا بكل خير*
*ودامت روحكم الطيبة*


*

*

----------


## pussycat

ياااااااااااااااااه دنا جيت متأخر جدا

حقيقى أنا بعتذر  عن عدم متابعتى للموضوع الأكثر من رائع من بدايته

بس الحمدلله قريت كل الأسئله والإجابات

ريهام ..... فكره تجنن وفعلا بتقربنا من بعض أكثر وأكثر

وعجبتنى جدا فكرة ال 10 أسئله اللى بيوجها الضيف للأعضاء

موفقه دايما يا ريهام ومن تقدم لتقدم


الغااااااااليه أم أحمد

حقيقى إنتى من الشخصيات الرائعه جدا داخل هذا المكان

تتميزى بروح رائعه وشفافيه ووضوح وكمان خفة دم

عجبتنى جدا كل إجاباتك وخصوصا فيما يخص المنتدى وإيجابياته وسلبياته

وأتمنى إن فكرة قاعة حول العالم تنفذ أشعر من كلامك وحماسك لها إنها ستكون أكثر من رائعه

وأكثر شىء عجبنى فى ردودك واللى بشاركك فيه هو وجود مجله تخص المنتدى وكل أخباره وموضوعاته الرائعه

هحلم معاكى وهنتظر تحقيق الحلم قريبا


دمتم فى رعاية الله

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *السؤال السابع* 
> 
> *الأخ الفاضل طائر الشرق* 
> *الشباب هم عصب الأمة.. هم الغد المشرق..*
> *هم القوة التي يجب أن تتحلي بها الامة*
> *هما أملنا جميعا في حياة أفضل وأجمل* 
> *كلمنا عن حياتك كشاب في مقتبل حياته وما هو الهم الشاغل فيها الأن*
> *وما أكثر ما يشغل بالك وبال أصدقائك من الشباب؟* 
> **


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معلش بقى يا ام احمد ما شفتش الموضوع غير النهاردة وماكنت هاخدبالى من السؤال اصلا غير من ردك
يعنى دى غلطتكم انتو :: 
والمفروض تجيبو اتنين تلاتة جنيه للواد بودو الغلبان بعد ما حلق زلبطة :l: 
ونيجى للسؤال اللى انتى ارفقتيه
عارفة يا ام احمد مش هاقلك من زمان وانا بافكر فى الموضوع دا لكنه حقيقى فعلا حاجة هامة جدا لينا كشباب التفكير والرؤية للحياة من بعض الاطراف حوالينا, طبعا الكل يختلف عن الاخر وان تفكيرى مش زى تفكير حد تانى وعشان كدا انا هاتكلم عن تفكيرى وتفكير زملائى واصدقائى واعتقد انه بيمس معظم الحزب الشبابى حاليا والله اعلم.
عارفة يا ام احمد لو جينا نقول مخ الشاب بيفكر فى ايه ممكن تلاقى 99% من تفكيره بيكون فى المستقبل  وخصوصا اليومين دول زى ماحنا  شايفين ان البلد بتتدهور جدا وبتنزل كل يوم عن اللى قبله فتفكير الكثيرين بيكون عبارة عن اسئلة 
هاقدر اتخرج من الكلية ولا لاء؟ طب لما اتخرج هالاقى شغل تبع الكلية؟ طب لو لقيت هايعوز تقدير كويس ولا وسطة كويسة ؟طب لو اتعينت هاعرف اشتغل فيها واحقق طموحاتى ولا هافشل ؟ طب لو ما اتعينتش فيها افتح مشروع ولا اشتغل عند حد ؟ طب  لما اشتغل هاكون نفسى للزواج فى اد ايه ؟طب هل هالاقى شقة ؟طب هل العروسة هاتوافق بيا؟ طب هل هلاقى واحدة كويسة واهلها كويسين؟ طب لو كل دا حصل بعد كدا هاعمل ايه؟لما يبقى عندى اولاد هاربيهم ازاى؟هاجيب فلوس ليهم ازاى وانا مرتبى هايون صعيف فى وسط كل الظروف اللى البلد فيها دى؟
وعدى يا ام احمد الاسئلة اللى من النوعية دى اللى فعلا  لازم الاب والام يعرفوا  ان الابن عليه ضغوط كتيرة هو كمان وان لازم الاحتواء يبقى من نحيتهم  لان الظروف اللى كانوا هم فيها مختلفة  تماما عن اللى هو عايشها.
دايما  يا ام احمد مفيش يوم تلاقى صديق مش بيشتكى لصديقه المقرب من طريقة تعامل والديه ليه  ويمكن دا المتنفس الوحيد لينا  خصوصا ان كل الابواب مقفولة على الاقل فى نظرنا, الاب والام مش هايسمعوا وصدقينى لما اقلك ان لما الاب والام بيسمعوا اى مشكلة للابن بيبصوا ليها على انها تافهة رغم انها ممكن تكون نقطة تحول فى حياته ويمكن تكون سبب فى انه يبقى ليه شأن عظيم ويمكن تكون سبب فى مرض نفسى يلازمه طول حياته ومش عارف يتعامل معاه.
اقلك كمان
كتير اوى مننا كشباب دلوقت بقى يكره انه يكون مثالى ادام اى حد ويضايق جدا لما يحس ان المثالية ممكن تكون تهمة فيه  دا لانه بقى نفسه يهرب من العالم الوردى اللى الناس بتحطه فى حياتها ونفسه الكل يشوف حياته زى ماهو شايفها مش زى ما الناس شايفاها 
انا هاقتبس جملة من اغنية 
يهمنى الحاضر  يهمنى بكرة ما ارضاش يكون عمرى اجمل ما فيه ذكرى
 :l: 
عارفة لو الاهل قدروا يفهموا ان ابنهم بيفكر كدا صدقينى لازم يعذروه كتير اوى
انا خرجت عن السؤال بيتهيألى  :: 
بس الحقيقة كان لازم اقول كل دا رغم انه ما يساويش ذرة فى بحر ممكن نتكلم فيه عن الشباب بيفكر في ايه ومحتاج ايه
شكرا جدا لاهتمامك واضافتى للباقة الجميلة من الاعضاء اللى اختارتيهم للسؤال  ولو انى اقلهم شأنا لانهم جميعا اصحاب اقلام واخلاق متميزة ورفيعة جدا.
جزاك الله خيرا يا ام احمد
 :f2: ...> ولنا عودة ان شاء الله للمتابعة
فى امان الله
 :f2: ..

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> *السؤال الرابع*
> 
> *الرائعة ايمان الشامي* 
> *يقول السباعي*
> *القسوة في تربية الولد تحمله على التمرد ، والدلال في تربيته يعلمه الانحلال ، وفي أحضان كليهما تنمو الجريمة .*  
> *ما رأيك في هذه المقولة ؟* 
> *وبحكم دراستك كيف يمكن للأباء مراعاة التوازن*
> *في التعامل مع أبنائهم بين القسوة والدلال*
> *كي ينشأ أطفالنا أصحاء وذو سلوك سوي؟*
> ...


سلام الله عليك أم أحمد

مقولة السباعي صحيحة بلا شك..بس خليني شرحلك وجهة نظري في الموضوع ده..و مش هتخلو طبعا من قواعد تربوية سليمة..بس بطريقة مبسطة جدا..هي مزيج من خبرتي كأم لطفلة ( 8 سنين) و طفل ( سنتين) .

التحديات حاليا أصعب مما يمكن ان تتصورها أي أم حديثة العهد في مجال الأمومة..و الفكرة مش بس في التحديات..لا..دي كمان في مدى تقبلنا إحنا كأمهات إن موروثاتنا و عادتنا تنهار و تبقي شئ مستهجن بالنسبة لأطفالنا.مع طبعا نظرة هي مزيج من السخرية و الاستهجان لما نقول بحزم كده " يا بنتي ده و انا في سنك كنت بعمل كذا و كذا.: فيبقي لسان حال الطفل هو التعبير عن رده بالنظرة السابقة .طبعا أدبه يمنعه إنه يقول في وشي مثلا.." يا ماااااااااما ..ده كان زماااااااااااااااان" بتحسسني وقتها إني مواليد 1935 . :: 

المهم..اللي عايزة أقوله إن في مثل شعبي عندنا بيقول ( إضرب و لاقي) ..و الله يا أم أحمد المثل ده هو اختصار لنظريات تربوية كتير جدا. بمعني انك تكوني حازمة جدا في مواقف..و تعدي بمزاجك.في مواقف تانية..مينفعش الأم تقف على كل شئ سلبي. كمان لازم الأم تاخد بالها جدا إن الطفل إذا وصل لمرحلة من الضغط الشديد ترخي فورا..و طبعا مش من النقيض للنقيض..لالالالالا..ابدا..دي غلطة كبيرة اوي بيقع فيها آباء كتير جدا.مش صح ابدا ان بعد العقاب .الطفل يدلع..عارفة؟؟كانت تسيبه من غير عقاب أحسن..*لكن ما تتراجعش ابدا عن موقفها*.أرجع و أقول إن الأم و الأب لازم يكون طريقة عقابهم و ثوابهم واحدة .لأن لو الطفل شعر باختلاف هيقدر بمهارة شديدة يلعب على الحبلين. يعرف يقول لأمه إيه و لأبوه إيه.

إذا الأم عاقبت طفلها و اثناء انصرافه همهم( برطم يعني ) بكلمات مش مفهومة و هامسة .الام تعمل نفسها مش سامعة حاجة.و لو كانت البرطمة بصوت عالي غير مهذب.تطول فترة العقاب السابق مش تختلف..ليه بأة؟؟؟

بالنسبة لعدم عقابه على الهمهمة.ده لأن مجرد اني يلجا للهمهمة الهامسة مش العالية الصوت ده معناه انه بيحترم رد فعل أمه جدا..و يخاف عقابها ( و ده مهم ) ..و بالنسبة لعدم لجوء الأم لعقاب آخر بالإضافة للعقاب الأول..فده لأن لو كان العقاب مختلف هيدي للطفل شعور ان امه بتتفنن في عقابه.بمختلف الوسائل..و هينمو عنده شعور بالقهر و الإذلال.
علشان كده..قلت ان لو الام حبت تضيف عقاب..يبقي عقاب مثل العقاب الاول و ان ةطالت فترته .لأن كده هيوصل للطفل ان رد الفعل ده هدفه تأديبه و تنبيه للخطأ فقط..مش هدفه إذلاله و قهره.

حاجة أخيرة..يا ريت إن كل أم و أب..ميستغلوش فكرة إن زمانهم غير زمانا .بطريقة تجبرهم يتنازلوا عن ثوابت كتير في حياتنا . حتى و غن كانت التحديات صعبة. يعني مش علشان 90% من البنات بيلبسوا بادي و جينز و فوقيهم الطرحة..يبقي هو ده الحجاب.لازم البنت تقتنع و بحزم .إن ألف باء حجاب كونه *( لا يشف و لا يصف )..*هتقولك .هيتريئوا عليا..إقنعيها بكل الوسائل الممكنة. اشتري لها أجمل ما يمكن من الملابس المحتشمة. و لكن حسسيها دوما و أبدا إن الكلمة الأخيرة هتكون لك لإنك امها و أدرى بالمصلحة .

آسفة لو كنت طولت عليك و على الأعضاء..لكن حبيت أوضح رأيي

أم أحمد..لك خالص مودتي دائما.

في أمان الله  :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> معلش بقى يا ام احمد ما شفتش الموضوع غير النهاردة وماكنت هاخدبالى من السؤال اصلا غير من ردك
> يعنى دى غلطتكم انتو
> والمفروض تجيبو اتنين تلاتة جنيه للواد بودو الغلبان بعد ما حلق زلبطة


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

لالا معلش الكلام ده تقوله في القسم  ::   :: 

ماشوفتش السؤال ازاي؟؟ و غلطة مين؟؟  ::-s: 

انا ارسلت رسالة برابط الموضوع للعشر أعضاء الذين تم إختيارهم من قبل أم أحمد  

انا هسلط بودو عليك بقى هههههههههههههههههه

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## طائر الشرق

:l: 
كنت رايح اجيب صورة للرسايل الواردة عشان اثبت انى ما استلمتهاش 
لقيت الرسالة هناك :: 
بس انا فعلا ما استلمتش التنبيه بتاع الرسالة وعشان كدا ما شوفتهاش
 ::$: 
العتب على النظر بقى يا استاذة ريهام ::-s:

----------


## غادة جاد

> *السؤال الثامن*  
> *الرائعة غادة جاد* 
> *يلعب الفن بإختلاف أنواعه سواءا الرسم أو الموسيقي أو النحت* 
> *دورا كبيرا في حياتنا جميعا فبه يعبر الإنسان عن مكنونات نفسه* 
> *ويترجم مشاعره واحاسيسه الداخلية* 
> *و يسجل ما يراه من أحداث ومواقف أو صور* 
> *فيجسده فيما يقدمه من عمل فني أو إبداعي* 
> *سؤالي لكِ ما هو الدور الذي لعبه الفن في حياة غادة ؟*
> *وهل له دور في الإسلوب الجميل الطاغي علي روحك الجميلة الواضحة*
> ...






*حبيبتي بوكي بوكي 
شكراً جزيلاً على الموضوع الغاية في الجمال والرقي

حقيقي موضوع متميز 
ومجهود مشكور


حبيبتي أم أحمد
إجابات فعلاً أقل ما يقال عنها
- وبحكم المهنة - نموذجية 
يعني لو أنا اللي بأصحح الامتحان 
على طول تاخدي عشرة على عشرة بجد 
هههههههههه


وأنا معاكي ياريت فعلاً يكون فيه قاعة للمغتربين
والله يكون في عونهم ويرجعوا مصر سالمين


ولو هاتلغوا قاعة المسابقات
بلاش تلغوا موضوع الأهلي والزمالك
الله يخليكم

أمال هانعمل إيه ساعة المباريات ؟
 هانتخانق فين ؟؟؟


قصدي هانتناقش بهدوء وبروح رياضية فين ... ؟؟؟



الغالية أم أحمد
سعدت جداً بإجاباتك
ربنا يسعدك 




أما عن سؤالك فهو سؤال والله جميل جداً 
تطلب مني التفكير 
حتى أستطيع الإجابة عليه


*


> *الرائعة غادة جاد*


*
طبعاً انتي اللي رائعة ومليون رائعة كمان
كبيرة قوي قوي عليا الكلمة دي
بس كلام في سرك
فرحتني قوي قوي والله



*


> *سؤالي لكِ ما هو الدور الذي لعبه الفن في حياة غادة ؟*



*
دور كبير جداً جداً
ويارب أعرف أعبر بالضبط على اللي أقصده


الفن أختي الغالية يلعب دوراً هاماً جداً ويؤثر بشكل كبير في حياة كل منا
أقصد كل فرد

فلا يستطيع أحد أن يدعي أنه لا يهتم بالفن
فالفن يدخل في كل أمور حياتنا اليومية
في كل شئ من بداية يومنا لنهايته

فالشخص إن كان غير ممارس للفن
فهو بالتأكيد بالتأكيد
متذوق له

ده الفن عموماً بكل أنواعه

أما عن ما تقصدينه في سؤالك
الفن التشكيلي



فمنذ بدأت في التعرف على ماهيته في الجامعة
ومنذ دخولي إلى هذا العالم الجديد

والتعرف على كل من بداخله

ومنذ اقترابي من ليوناردو دافنشي وهو يرسم ( العشاء الأخير )


وملاحظة بيكاسو أثناء إبداعه ( الجيرنيكا )

ومراقبتي ل  فان جوخ قبل ان يقطع أذنه وهو يبتكر فكرة ( زهرة الخشخاش )

ولا أنسى أبداً انبهاري ودهشتي ووقوفي متحجرة أمام رمبرانت ورائعته ( المرابي )

ولو قلت سلفادور دالي ولوحاته
الخريف يأكل نفسه
الحاح الذاكرة
شبح وجه وطبق فاكهة

مش هأبطل كلام 
وهاتدعوا عليا كلكم


حقيقي لا أعرف ماذا أقول وماذا أترك لكي لا أطيل

عموماً أختي العزيزة أم أحمد
منذ دخولي هذا المجال 
وتأثير الفن التشكيلي عليّ
كما هو واضح
كبير جداً جداً جداً كمتذوقة
أكتر بكتير جداً من كوني
ممارسة له

فأنا لا أعتبر نفسي فنانة تشكيلية
أنا معلمة للتربية الفنية

فالفن التشكيلي 
والله بجد
خلاني أحب كل اللي حواليا
أرى الجمال حتى في القبح
أعرف أسعد نفسي جداً لما أكون متضايقة
من أي حاجة
ممكن أقول لنفسي أي كلمة تفرحني جداً
أضحك فجأة من غير سبب
يتغير مودي على طول
أشاهد السما وألوانها ساعة الشروق
ما تتخيليش بأسعد قد إيه
بالمنظر ده

خلاني أعرف إن الدنيا فيها جمال ربنا خلقه لنا
عشان نستمتع به ويفرحنا
ليه نزعل بقى واحنا ممكن بسهولة نفرح قوي كده

تعرفي إن أنا والله بأنقل الاحساس ده لأولادي في المدرسة
وكانوا مستغربين في الأول
بس دلوقتي خلاص
الظاهر اتعودوا على جناني
هههههههههههههههههه

لما ألاقي حد منهم زعلان ولا حاجة
بأقومه وأوقفه قدام الشباك
عشان يشوف السما
وأقول له تأملها كده هاترتاح على طول

الميس ضاربة آخر حاجة
هههههههه




والفن التشكيلي بالنسبة لي وسيلة 
أرتقي بها باحساسهم 

أنقل لهم حالة الفنان وهو يرسم اللوحة 
وهو يبدع العمل الفني فيصلوا لنفس الحالة
أو حالة مشابهة من الاهتمام بالمادة


عشان كده لما بأدخل مدرسة جديدة بأتعب حبتين لحد ما أفهم الولاد وأحياناً هيئة التدريس وإدارة المدرسة والله كمان
إني مدرسة التربية الفنية الجديدة

ومش الميس بتاعة الرسم



أم أحمد متشكرة جداً جداً والله
لحد العام الدراسي الجاي
2010 / 2011 م

(يالا أول واحدة أكتبها أهو)

عشان الفرصة الجميلة دي 
بجد والله مش عارفة أشكرك ازاي

وشكراً جزيلاً للراقية
بوكي بوكي
جداً جداً جداً

يا جماعة بجد والله سعيدة جداً بمشاركتي معاكم
مع إني رغاية تلات حبات كده
عارفة نفسي والله

ومحدش يقول فعلاً


ده أنا حتى اختصرت
ههههههههههههههههههههه



بأحبكم جداً
غادة










**



*

----------


## boukybouky

> ياااااااااااااااااه دنا جيت متأخر جدا
> 
> حقيقى أنا بعتذر  عن عدم متابعتى للموضوع الأكثر من رائع من بدايته
> 
> بس الحمدلله قريت كل الأسئله والإجابات
> 
> ريهام ..... فكره تجنن وفعلا بتقربنا من بعض أكثر وأكثر
> 
> وعجبتنى جدا فكرة ال 10 أسئله اللى بيوجها الضيف للأعضاء
> ...


لحقتي نفسك كنا هنكتبك غياب  :Plane: 

بس خلاص سماح المرة ديه ...لكن اعملي حسابك المرة اللي جاية مش ممكن هتنزل ابداً  ::   :: 

منورة يا بوسي  و سعيدة بإعجابك بالفكرة و تابعينا بقى احنا كل 10 ايام و العنوان ما يتوهش

تسلمي ربنا يخليكي يا قمر 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *حبيبتي بوكي بوكي 
> شكراً جزيلاً على الموضوع الغاية في الجمال والرقي
> 
> حقيقي موضوع متميز 
> ومجهود مشكور
> 
> وشكراً جزيلاً للراقية
> بوكي بوكي
> جداً جداً جداً
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اهلاً يا غادة منورة يا قمر 

تسلمي و ربنا يخليكي و يبارك فيكي و الف شكر حقيقي على كلامك الرقيق  :Love: 

يجد سعيدة برأيك  الذي أعتز به كثيراً  :f: 

و احنا سعداء اكثر لتواجدك و مشاركتك معنا و يا رب دايما متجمعين مع بعض في الخير

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## loly_h

*جميل الحوار سمسمة حقيقى 10 على 10

وكمان اسئلتك اللى طرحتيها حلوة جدا كلها

وترقبت إجابة سامح لكن للأسف إجابتة كانت غامضة بشكل كبير

عمومــــــــا ...

بشكر لك تعبك معانا فى الإجابة على الأسئلة

بجد ياسمسمة إنتى من شخصيات المنتدى المميزة والمحترمة جدا

ووجودك بيثرى المنتدى

وطبعا طبعا كل الشكر للباشمهندسة الجميلة بوكاية

لمجهودها المميز فى الموضوع وإختياراتها الرائعـــــــة لضيوف 

موضوعاتها ...

وأتمنى لكم مزيد من التوفيق دايما يارب ...*

----------


## أم أحمد

> بسم الله ماشاء الله
> 
> ثلاثى ولا ثلاثي أضواء المسرح في زمانه
> 
> فكرة ممتازة وأسئلة جميلة من بوكى بوكى الشهيرة بالمهندسة ريهام
> 
> وإخراج رائع من Loly_h 
> 
> وشخصية هادئة متزنة هى الأخت الغالية أم أحمد "ربنا يبارك لك في أحمد"
> ...


* اهلا اهلا بحضرتك يا أبو أمنية*
*وحضرتك من الشخصيات المحترمة الجميلة التي تثري المنتدي*
*بوجودها الطيب وحكمتها الرائعة التي نستفيد منها جميعا*
*ربنا يبارك لك في اولادك وفي اسرتك ويفرحك بأمنية*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري*

 :f2:  :f2: 
** 



> ** 
> *يا مسهل يا رب هانت وفاضل سؤالين*


 :Locked:  :Locked:

----------


## أم أحمد

> سلام الله عليم أم أحمد
> 
> اجابات جميلة جدا 
> تنم عن شخصية جميلة للغاية 
> بالنسبة للكام سؤال الأخيرة الخاصين بالمنتدى..حدثي و لا حرج عن مدى استمتاعي بإجاباتك عليهم  
> بجد حوار رائع جدااااااااااا 
> 
> تحية خاصة لإجاباتك النابعة من قلبك بصدق ووضوح


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*ربنا يخليكِ يا ايمان يا رب*
*انا مبسوطة أن ردودي نالت اعجابك*
*ربنا يعلم اني كنت بالتمس الصدق في كل حرف بأقوله*
*سعيدة بوجودكم الجميل الذي يعني لي الكثير*
*تحية لكِ بحجم السماء*
**

**

----------


## أم أحمد

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
>   
> 
> مبروك عليكي خلصتي الأسئلة يا الف نهار ابيض يا الف نهار مبروك 
> 
> ما شاء الله عليكي يا سمسمة ردودك جميلة و متزنة كعادتك
> حقيقي نورتي عشرة على عشرة و معلش تعبناكي و لسه هتتعبي معانا شوية ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أه اخيرا خلصت*
*الله يسامح اللي كان السبب*
*هههههههههههه*
*الاجمل بجد هو اصرارك معايا ومحاولاتك اني اكون اول ضيفة*
*وطبعا ما كانش قدامي غير اني البي طلبك*
*ما انتي عارفة انا قلبي ضعيف قدامك اد اييه*
*اوعي تستغلي الموضوع ده تاني*

*اتمني يكون وجودي زي ما توقعتي*
*واكون عند حسن ظنك وظن الجميع*
*دمتِ حبيبتي بكل الخير*
*ودام نقاء قلبك الجميل*
**

**

----------


## أم أحمد

> *انتظرت حتى نهاية الإجابات*
> 
> *بجد لقاء رائع وجميل ومميز* 
> *أم أحمد بجد إستمعت بكلامك*  
> *وان دل كل رد من ردودك فهو يدل* 
> *عن مدى حفاظك على روح المكان الذي يجمعنا* 
> *فبجد تستحقي 10 ونصف على 10* 
> *وفقك الله إلى كل خير ..*  
> *أ. ريهام .. أشكرك على اللقاء ..*  
> ...


*أهلا أهلا يا هايدي*
*انا كمان كنت سعيدة بوجودي معاكم*
*متشكرة علي متابعتك للموضوع*
*وان شاء الله يكون حاز علي رضاكِ ورضا جميع الأعضاء*
*تقبلي خالص مودتي وتقديري*
**

**

----------


## أم أحمد

> إيه الجمال ده ياأم أحمد
> 
> والله هاااااااااااايله
> إجاباتك كلها مش هاقولك نابعة من جواكى 
> لا دى نابعة من جوانا إحنا
> حتى أسئلتك للأعضاء كلها جميلة وصايغاها بأسلوب رااائع 
> وأسئلة شاملة متكاملة من بوكى 
> شكرا بوكى على الوجبة الجميلة دى 
> وأم أحمد ربنا يبارك فيكى ويباركلك فى أحمد وأخوات أحمد اللى هايجوا إن شاء الله 
> ...


 
*فراشة المنتدي الجميلة*
*انا سعيدة بيكي جدا وسعيدة ان ردودي عجبتك*
*وسعيدة أكتر أني  قدرت اعبر عن بعض مما يجول بداخلي*
*وانه طلع كمان جزء من اللي بيدور جواكم*
*لاننا اسرة واحدة*
*فأكيد اللي بشعر بيه*
*انتم كمان بتحسوه ويجول في خاطركم*

*فراشة مكانتك عندي تزداد يوما بعد يوم*
*فدمتِ نقية الروح والسريرة*

 :f2:  :f2: 

**

----------


## إيهاب فؤاد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأعزاء الكرام إخوتي وأخواتي أبناء مصر الحبيبة،
أتمنى أن تكونوا في أحسن حال ومن نجاح إلى نجاح ومن سعادة إلى أكبر منها.
أتقدم بالتحية اللائقة لأختي العزيزة ريهام على هذا الموضوع الجميل وعلى تلك الفكرة المميزة،
ولأختي العزيزة أم أحمد، تحية مماثلة، وجواب 






> *السؤال الثالث*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *الأستاذ القدير إيهاب فؤاد* 
> *علي طول الحياة نقابل ناس و نعرف ناس*
> *و نرتاح ويا ناس عن ناس* 
> ...


تحياتي ليكي يا أم احمد، وأتمنى إنك تكوني بخير وكذلك الحبيب الغالي أحمد ربنا يحفظه وسائر أفراد العائلة الكريمة.
بدأتي كلامك بأبيات جميلة اسمحيلي أفكرك بقائلها وهو شاعر الألف أغنية الراحل مرسي جميل عزيز،
وسؤالك يا أختي العزيزة من الصعب على العبد لله الإجابة عليه بدقة نظرا لأني قابلت ناس وعرفت ناس كتير جدا الحقيقة!
يمكن بحكم الوظائف اللي شغلتها واللي كان القاسم المشترك بينها هو التعامل مع عدد كبير من الناس، سواء في مجال الطب أو مجال مهنتي الحالية،
ويمكن بحكم سفري وإقامتي في أماكن متعددة ومختلفة اجتماعيا وثقافيا، وبالتالي التقائي بأنماط متباينة من البشر، 
عشان كدة من الصعب إني أحصر أو أفتكر كل النماذج اللي سابت جوايا أثر ملحوظ وكبير لأنهم كتير جدا.
ويمكن بعض صفات الناس اللي قابلتهم هي اللي ممكن أتكلم عن تفاصيلها بشكل أسهل من الكلام عن الشخصيات أو المواقف المنفردة، 
فمثلا قابلت الكثير من الأذكياء والأتقياء والمثقفين والمجتهدين وأصحاب الحس المرهف واللي بيحبوا الخير للناس،
بالإضافة للمبدعين الموهوبين واللي دمهم خفيف واللي بيراعوا ربنا في شغلهم،
وأصحاب الصفات دي من الصعب الواحد يغفل الأثر اللي سابوه جواه مهما طال الزمن.
بالنسبة لأصحاب الصفات السلبية اللي قابلتهم، فكان معظمهم بيتصف بعكس الصفات السابقة،
بالإضافة لصفات تانية العبد لله بينفر منها بشكل زايد شوية، زي الكبر والغرور والثرثرة والبخل والطمع مثلا،
والنماذج اللي بتتصف بهذه الصفات السيئة لا تترك بداخلي أثرا يذكر إلا الدعاء لهم بالتخلص مما هم فيه.
طبعا كل ما تقدم، إيجابا وسلبا، كان على مستوى الحياة الواقعية من أشخاص قابلتهم مرارا أو كانوا أصدقاء ليا أو زملاء أو معارف او أقرباء أو جيران أو ما شابه ذلك.
بالنسبة للحياة الافتراضية، إن صح التعبير، فأنا اعتدت أن أتعامل مع أصحاب الكتابات من خلال كتاباتهم فقط، 
ونظرا لأن القراءة شيء انتقائي ومحدش بيجبر حد على قراءة شيء هو مش عايز يقراه، 
فكل اللي اتعرفت عليهم عن طريق الإنترنت، سابوا فيا أثر طيب بلا استثناء،
لأني لم أعتد أن أقرأ إلا ما تستهويني قراءته دون غيره، أما الحاجات اللي ممكن تخليني آخد انطباع سيئ عن كاتبها، فلا أخفيكِ سرا، اعتدت على أن تتجاوزها عيني بعد أول كلمتين وبالكتير جملة واحدة.

أما باقي السؤال،
"من يترك أثره بصورة أكثر فاعلية في حياتنا ؟الإيجابي أم السلبي؟وكيف يمكن التعامل مع بعض النوعيات السلبية التي تفرض أو تقحم وجودها في حياتنا بصورة مرضية؟؟؟"
برأيي المتواضع، إحنا اللي بنحدد مين اللي يسيب أثر أكبر. فلو كان الشخص غاوي راحة وهدوء وسكينة، حيتأثر بالأنماط الإيجابية أكتر من السلبية.
ولو كان غاوي وجع قلب، حيبقى العكس!!
وبشكل عام، الإنسان المتسامح أوفر حظا من غيره في إنه بينسى الإساءة، وبالتالي الأنماط السلبية بتسيب فيه أثر محدود جدا.

ختاما، أرجو ألا أكون قد أطلت، وأكرر شكري الجزيل لشقيقتيَّ الكريمتين بوكي بوكي وأم أحمد على الدعوة الكريمة،
مع وافر تحياتي لإخواني وأخواتي الاعزاء في منتدى أبناء مصر الحبيب.
في حفظ الرحمن.

----------


## أم أحمد

> أختى الغالية أم أحمد...
> إيه السؤال الصعب ده؟
> التطور السريع للإنترنت يذهل العقول ..وهذا العالم الإفتراضى أصبح جزء مهم من حياة الكثير..
> وتأثيرها بالإيجاب أو السلب يتوقف على الشخص نفسه..فميله للإستفادة من عدمها هو الفيصل فى هذاالموضوع..
> الحقيقة إنى ما عرفتش تقريبا ناس من المنتدى أو النت فى الحقيقة..وماقابلتش غير أربعة من أعضاء المنتدىولمرة واحدة فقط...فمش هأقدر أحكم على الناس وليس لى غير نفسى موضع للدراسة فى هذا الموضوع..
> أما عن وجود الشخص بشخصيتين فى الحياة وفى النت فأعتقد ذلك وبشدة..فقد أبدو فى المنتدى مثاليا أمام الأعضاء..لأنهم يحكمون على من خلال مشاركاتى..فهل تصدقين مثلا أننى عصبى ؟نعم هذه حقيقة أعرفها أنا جيدا..ولا يعرفها الكثير من الأعضاء..فأنا فى المنتدى أحاول جاهدا إحسان الظن بالناس لأننى لا أراهم وأخاف أن أظلمهم..
> أما الناس الذين أراهم أمامى وأتعامل معهم فإننى أقرأ فى وجوههم ونبرات صوتهم ما قد يؤخر عندى حسن الظن قليلا فيظهر العرق الصعيدى على طول..
> من المواضيع الجميلة التى تتحدث عن المنتديات والإنترنت
> أختار لك 3 روابط وليست مصادفة أن ال3 مواضيع لفاضل..فأنا أتابع موضوعاته من زمان لأننى مغرم بأسلوبه وتفكيره..
> ...


*أخي الفاضل أحمد
معقولة السؤال البسيط ده صعب
ده أنا كده هيتختاروني احط امتحان الثانوية العامة بعد كده
أرجع لكلامك وأقول أن التطور السريع لعالم النت اصبح يصيب الكثير من البشر بالخوف
فهو قد بدأ يسيطر علي حياتهم بصورة مخيفة انا هنا لا أتحدث عن الايجابيات التي عادت علي البشر من وراءه
 ولكني بتكلم علي السلبيات الكثيرة التي للاسف الشديدة انتشرت في الفترة الأخيرة بصورة مرعبة
ولذلك لابد علي الانسان ان يتحري دائما وجوده علي النت ويكون حذرا تماما من السلبيات الخفية التي تظهر فيما بعد


بالنسبة لكلامك أن الانسان يمكن ان يتواجد بشخصتين مختلفتين عن بعضهما
مش عارفة حاسة انه هيكون صعب لفترة طويلة علي الانسان ان يظهر علي غير حقيقته
يعني انت ضربت مثال عن نفسك واحترم رأيك
ولكن لن يستطيع الانسان طول فترة تواجده علي النت ان يظهر بشخصية غير شخصيته الواقعية
صحيح انا مش ممكن أتخيل انك عصبي
بس ظهرت عصبيتك مرة في احدي ردودك صحيح لم تكن العصبية عن نفسك ولكن عن دينك
ولكن ما أقصده انه من خلال بعض المواقف ممكن تظهر بعض الجوانب  الخفية في شخصيات البشر
ومن هنا استخلص ان الانسان حتي ان حاول ان يتواجد بشخصية مخالفة لواقعه
 لابد وان يأتي اليوم الذي تظهر فيه جوانب من شخصيته الواقع من خلال الاحتكاك
 والتعامل مع الاخرين وتبادل الاراء


استاذ احمد سعيدة بوجودك وسعيدة بردك الرائع
ومتشكرة جدا علي اللينكات التي ارفقتها
ان شاء الله هابقي اقرأها واستزيد من علم استاذنا القدير فاضل
تقبل خالص تقديري واحترامي




*

----------


## أم أحمد

> الفاضلة العزيزة / بوكى بوكى
> بداية أشكرك على هذا الحوار الجميل الراقي مع السيدة الفاضلة / أم احمد
> كما أشكرك على تنبيهي لهذا الموضوع الذي سهوت عنه مجبراً لإنشغالى بالإشراف مما فوت على فرص كثيرة لموضوعات ممتازة فى كثير من القاعات لذا أرجو أن تتقبلوا عذري فى تأخيري فى الدخول للموضوع .
> السيدة الفاضلة / أم احمد
> دائما أشعر أن مصر تعيش فى قلبك مهما بعدت بك المسافات لذا أكون فى منتهى السعادة حينما أحادث سيدة من بنات مصر تتمتع بالحنان المصري وبالرقى الفكري . بارك الله لك فى أسرتك الكريمة .
> بخصوص إشرافي على أكثر من قاعة فيبدوا أن التعب أصابني فالإشراف يحد من نشاطي في النزول بمواضيع أحسب أنها قد تكون مفيدة كما يحد من متابعتي لموضوعاتي أو لموضوعات الغير خارج القاعات التى تشرفت بمسئولية الإشراف عليها . لذا طلبت من الإدارة إما دفع دم جديد مكاني يعطى أكثر للمنتدى أو السماح لى بأجازة لمدة شهرين أو ثلاثة .
> أما تمنياتي لتطوير المنتدى فهي كثيرة بداية من عودة الطيور التي حلقت خارج المنتدى مثل بنت مصر وحمادو وحنان وأوشا فقد خسرنا كثيراً ببعدهم عن المنتدى فهم يملكون الفكر والأسلوب الدافع للأمام دائماً .
> كما أتمنى وجود آلية فى قاعة لقاءات فى حب الله تمكننا من البحث فى صحة الأحاديث النبوية  الشريفة وكذا البحث الدقيق عن الفتاوى التى تصدر من جهات محترمة كما أتمنى أن يترفع الأعضاء عن الخروج عن قواعد الحوار وأن تكون مشاركة العضو فى محتوى الموضوع نفسه . كما أتمنى عودة تشكيل لجنة الحكماء التى كانت مختصة بالتوفيق بين الزملاء الذين يوجد بينهم اختلافات فى وجهات النظر قبل أن يتحول الاختلاف لخلاف .
> 
> ...


*
الاستاذ القدير سيد
ربنا يكرمك يا رب علي كلامك الجميل وردك الذي كان متوقع بالنسبة لي
فهكذا عهدتك رطب اللسان وحلو الكلام وطيب القلب ورائع التواجد

اشكرك علي حرصك علي التواجد في الموضوع برغم انشغالك 
وما شاء الله علي امنياتك التي تتمني ان تحققها في القاعات التي تشرف عليها
ربنا يبارك في وقتك ويعينك علي تقديم كل ما هو مفيد لنا جميعا ومفيد للأمة الاسلامية
ويا ريت فعلا تكون هناك طريقة فعالة للبحث عن صحة الحديث ومدي قوته
اكيد ده هيساعدنا كتير في تجنب استخدام الاحاديث الضعيفة

انا كمان بشاركك في امنية عودة الطيور المهاجرة
وان شاء الله عندي امل كبير انهم مش هيكسفونا
وهيحققوا امنياتنا قريبا ان شاء الله

مرة اخري اشكرك يا استاذ سيد
ربنا يبارك لنا في حضرتك
تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري دائما





*

----------


## أم أحمد

> ما شاء الله عليكى يا أم احمد
> 
> إجاباتك فعلا مميزه جداااا وأسئلتك كمان فى الجووون
> 
> ربنا يسعدك ويكرمك يارب


ا*التميز هو وجودكم المشرق في أي موضوع
شكرا يا ايمان علي حرصك علي المتابعة والتواجد
دمتِ بكل خير يا حبيبتي



*

----------


## أم أحمد

> =فراشة;1347125]
> فى البداية باهنيكى على ردودك الجميلة والقبول والحب اللى بتتمتعى به بين جميع الأعضاء
> يااارب دايما تفضلى متألقة


متشكرة اوي يا قمر علي ردك الجميل
يا رب أكون عند حسن ظنكم الطيب دائما :f2: 
والحب ده متبادل بينا جميعا لاننا اسرة واحدة




> أنا دخلت اتابع الموضوع وجدت سؤال متوجه ليا
> ههههههه طبعا إتفاجئت
> 
> وهارد عليهم واحد واحد


شوفتي المفاجأة بقي
اصل احنا بتوع المفاجأت هههههههه
بس يا رب تكون حلوة
وما اتكونيش اتخضيتي هههههه




> أنا هاجاوب بصراحة جدا


وده اللي احنا عاوزينه  :y: 




> بدايتا أنا دخلت المنتدى صدفة
> لكن لما دخلته انبهرت ماشاء الله عدد الأعضاء والمشاركات كبير
> ومتوسط أعمار الأعضاء مختلف مابين شباب ووسط وكبار وده بيدى تنوع فى المواضيع والميول وبالتالى الإستفادة هاتكون أكبر ومش هايكون فيه ملل
> وفعلا اللى جعل تعلقى به شديد روح الأسرة والاستقبال والتشجيع المستمر اللى لاقيته من كتير من الأعضاء والمشرفين


كلام جميل ما أقدرش أقول حاجة عنه
لان فعلا التنوع الكبير في المواضيع وفي القاعات
بيدي مساحات كبيرة للجميع لتبادل الاراء ومعرفة كل ما هو جديد




> أنا إتعلقت به لدرجة إنى ماقدرش يعدى يوم من غير ماأدخل المنتدى ههههههههه واتفقد أحواله
> ههههههه خايفة أكون أدمنته


ههههه
أهلا بيكي في جميعة مدمني ابناء مصر
هو زي ما قولت العمل اللي معمول لنا في المنتدي سره باتع :;): 
والدليل اهو ههههههه





> جهتنى مشاكل ضعف خبرتى بالمنتديات عموما وبنظام منتدى ابناء مصر بشكل خاص وفى حاجات عرفتها وحاجات إن شاء الله مع الوقت هاعرفها


اكيد كلنا مرينا بيه
بس شوية شوية بنتعود بسرعة
وبنعرف الطريقة وبيكون الموضوع سهل




> الإضافة لمشكلة خطيرة بالنسبالى وهى الردود اللى أحيانا تكون قاسية أو جارحة
> وكنت مش بابقى عارفة أرد ههههههه لدرجة إنى كنت أحيانا أعيط
> وخلت عندى خوف من إنى أكتب حاجة يرد عليها حد رد مش كويس ودى الحمد لله اتغلبت عليها بتشجيع بعض الأعضاء ليا ووقوفهم جنبى 
> وطبعا المشاكل عمرها ماتتحل كلها فى مرة واحدة أكيد فى مشاكل اتحلت ومشاكل مش فقدت الأمل فى حلها
> أكيد اتمنى وأتوقع إنها مع الوقت تتحل


انا طبعا عارفة الموقف اللي مر عليكي
وبستغرب فعلا من وجود بعض الاعضاء لاثارة المشاكل
والرد باسلوب قاسي وعدم مراعاة الطرف الاخر
وكثير من الاعضاء بيستعرضوا وجودهم بطريقة مستفزة
بس الاكيد ان النوعية دي من الاعضاء مالهاش وجود بينا
شوية شوية هتزهق وتسيبنا في حالنا
لانهم لو عندهم كلمة حلوة المفروض يقولوها
ما عندهمش يبقي من باب اولي انهم يسكتوا
ولو اتكلمنا علي النقد فالمفروض انه بيكون بطريقة حسنة مبسطة
مش بفرض الرأي والتعالي علي الاعضاء باسلوب غير مقبول


ويا ريت يا فراشة اي مشكلة تواجهك تاني تبلغي الادارة
لاتخاذ اللازم فورا
وان شاء الله ما يكونش في اي مشاكل تاني تقابلك ولا تقابل اي حد من اعضاءنا الاعزاء




> شكرا ليكى أم أحمد وشكرا لبوكى على اللقاء الجميل ده معاكى
> بتمنالك التوفيق دايما
> 
> تحيااااااتى
> 
> فراشة


بل الشكر لكِ يا فراشة علي وجودك الجميل
وعلي ردك الاجمل
وانا سعيدة بجد انك شاركتي معنا في ابداء رأيك في الموضوع
دمتِ حبيبتي بكل خير
ودام وجودك الراقي بيننا
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

> حوار ممتع للغاية  - اجابات ف الصميم وكلها شفافيه  
> وميه وميه بصراحه  
> 
> 
> بخصوص قاعة المغتربين - فكرة كنت قلتها قبل كدا - بس تم التنفيض   ،  فأخدتها من قاصرها وسكتت  
> 
> 
> وبخصوص قاعة حول العالم ...
> 
> ...


*اهلا اهلا باخي الفاضل العسل المر

اتمني يكون الحوار قد نال علي اعجابك بالفعل
واكون عند حسن ظنكم دائما

بخصوص قاعة المغتربين انا فعلا كنت طلبت اول اشتراكي في المنتدي بيها
بس كان لهم وجهة نظر مخالفة لرأيي وانه المفروض ان المغتربين يندمجوا مع الجميع
في كل القاعات كي لا يشعروا ايضا بغربة داخل المنتدي
و يعني لو فيها استفادة كبيرة اكيد ان شاء الله مش هيبخلوا بيها علينا
وخصوصا انها تعتبر قاعة أساسية في منتديات أخري

بخصوص قاعة حول العالم
فعلا السفر متعة من متع الحياة
وفيه راحة نفسيه كبيرة  بس لما يكون سفر ترفيهي ههههه
ان شاء الله لما يكون عندي وقت هحاول رفع صور بعض الاماكن 
كما سجلتها عدسات  كاميرتنا لان موضوع رفع الصور دي بالنسبة لي امر مرهق
يتطلب تصغير الصور ثم رفعها 
وان شاء الله تنال اعجابكم

مرة أخري اشكرك علي وجودك الطيب
وتقبل خالص تقديري واحترامي



*

----------


## أم أحمد

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> انا عايزة آجي اقرأ براحتي و امخمخ و اعلق و اشارك
> 
> بس منتظرة باقي الأعضاء يدخلوا يردوا ...
> 
> عامة انا أرسلت للـ 10 أعضاء رسائل لدخول الموضوع و الرد على الأسئلة
> 
> في إنتظارهم و لي عودة ان شاء الله 
> ...


*بوكي بوكي الجميلة
كل ده  ولسه بتمخمخي 
لا مستنياكي بسرعة بقي
تعالي شاركي وعلقي واقرأي كل الموضوع
مستنيااااااااااكي اوعي تتأخري


*

----------


## أم أحمد

> اختى الحبيبة ام احمد
> باهنيكى على موضوعك الحلو ولى الشرف انى اكون من ضمن الناس اللى وجهتلهم الاسئلة...ويسعدنى طبعا انى اجاوب بس انتى حطيتينى فى موقف صعب لان ذكريات الطفولة كتيرة وجميلة والسؤال اسرنى وداعب جفونى وانا عاشقة للكتابة وعاشقة لاسترجاع الذكرى..وشكلى كدة هاستغل الفرصة علشان اتكلم واحكى...واى شخص اجابتة تطول اذا ما استرجع شريط طفولتة...فأستميحك عذرا ان اطلت عليكى...وارجو الا يكون  حديثى مملا بالنسبة لكم...
> احب ان اشكر اختى العزيزة بوكى بوكى على دورها الاجتماعى المميز فى التقريب فيما بيننا والشىء دا بيخلى اساس المنتدى قوى لانة بيقوم على علاقات اجتماعية متينة فى حب بعضنا الذى هو فى الاصل حب فى الله....
> الطفولة...ما أجملة من ماضى وما احلاها من كلمة...اعتبر نفسى عشت طفولة مختلفة متميزة لم تتاح للكثيرون...انظر للخلف متأوهة احرض تلك الطفولة البعيدة على ان تعود بجدائلها وبراءتها...لازلت داخلى مزهرة..ابت ان تضيع برغم هجوم الزمن وملاحقتة المستمرة لنا...حنين هى الطفولة وشجن دائميين..ذكريات كأشجار الخريف ...بلا اوراق
> سؤالك نبش فى ذكراى طفولة محملة برائحة اليود وعبق الرمل المبلول عندما يمتزج مع ماء البحر...اتذكر منزلنا القائم هناك حتى الان وتهيض اعماقى كلما ذهبت الية واسترجعت السنوات الخوالى...لم يكن يفصلة عن الشاطىء سوى امتار قليلة..فعشت ايامى اصبح على زرقتة االصافية واغفو فى المساء على هدير امواجة ذات الشجن...عشت هناك ارقب لقاء زبد البحر الابيض والرمل النقى الاصفر..وبدات القصة بتكليف ابى بالذهاب للعمل فى سيناء بعد التحرير ومع بداية التعمير وبصحبتة نخبة من ابناء جيلة وقتذاك...محوا بأيديهم اثار العدوان الطازجة..وأثار الاسرائيلين المدنسة من صور قبيحة وزجاجات خمور فارغة وآثار مخربة...كانت حركة تطهير شاملة فعلوها استعدادا للبناء...وبعد الاستقرار الذى حدث فوق الارض قرر ان يلم شمل الاسرة فانتقلنا معة هناك وكان هذا اقصى ما تمنيت كطفلة هادئة متأملة...عشنا فى هذا المنزل الذى يحدة البحر من ناحية ويمتد جبل شاهق من ناحية اخرى كى ترتطم ا امواج البحر بصخوره...وعيت على الطبيعة البكر فى ابهى حللها وقبل ان تمتد يد الانسان كى تزيل براءتها وعفويتها كما هو حادث الان...تشكل احساسى وكيانى كله وكانت لحظات سعيدة استرجعها معكم بمزيد من الحنين والاشتياق لها حينما كنت واخوتى نقفز ونلهو فوق الرمال ونستحم وننثر المياة فوق بعضنا البعض..وكان هناك نخيل متراص على الشاطى ..قصير ولكنة محمل بالبلح اليانع الشديد الحلاوة...فيقف اخى الاكبر ويمد يدية ويلتقط لنا الثمار كى نأكلها بنهم...كنت اتعجب من هذا النخيل المزدهر والمثمر على شاطىء مالح...سبحان الله
> كانت العابى اصداف اجمع منها من كل الالوان..شاطىء ممتد محفوف بالصدف والحجارة..لا ادوات سوى اصداف وحجارة ورمال ناعمة براقة..لم اتمنى اكثر من ذلك...مشهد اخر من الداخل حيث حيث نستلقى انا واختى الكبرى فى حديقة المنزل التى يقسمها نصفين ممر بسيط مبلط ببلاطات كبيرة لونها ابيض..وعلى الجوانب نما الجرجير والبصل الذين قامت امى بزراعتهم...كنا نصنع عرائس الطين عيونهم ليمون اصفر وانوفهم حبات جزر احمر بشراشف خضرا ء يانعة...كنا نتباهى بهم امام اولاد جيرانا الذين قاسمونا نفس الظروف...وفى احيان اخرى تعطينا امى من اوانيها القديم وما لا يصلح كى نلعب انا واختى لعبة الطهى...بالماء والرمل والصدف وورق اشجار التى نفرطها مخلفة بقايا خضراء رفيعة....كنا نلعب الحجلة على الرمال...وكنا نلعب العاب اساسها الاختباء من بعضنا البعض فكنا نذهب للملاجىء المفتوحة تحت الارض والتى صنعها الاسرائيليون ومازالت قائمة حتى اللحظة...اتذكر هيام ...لا يمكننى ان انسى هذة الطفلة الرقيقة الشفافة التى احببتها واحبتنى وافترقنا فى كبرنا بلا موعد...ارسل اليك بطوق من الياسمين حبيبتى..ازين به جبينك النادى...لعل حرارة طاقتى الداخلية وصدق احساسى الان قد يصل اليكى عبر الاثير..فتهفو نفسك الى وتتذكرينى ولو بلمحة خاطفة...اشتاقك
> كنت ارى اسماك القرش بزعانفها البارزة فوق مستوى الماء فى مجموعات متفرقة تزوم وتسبح على مقربة من الشاطىء خاصة فى الصباح...مشهد بديع لا يتكرر ولا انساة ابدا ما حييت...خلدت ذكراة فى تابلوة قمت برسمة نلت عنة افضل جوائزى
> عزيزتى ام احمد...
> اطفال كنا جميعا ومازلنا اطفال نعيش بنفس الروح...احبس داخلى ملامح الطفلة التى تظهر رغما عنى...احبسها لانهم قالوا ويقولون اننى صرت كبيرة كبيرة ...واعرف اننى صرت كبيرة فلم يعد بإمكانى ان اجمع الصدف وان اصنع مجددا عرائس الطين...انظر لصورتى الطفلة واتطلع الى وجهى فى المرآة..شتان بينهما...أصبحت الملامح غائرة محفورة..اكثر تعبيرا...اكثر تعقيدا...اكثر قدما...لا ادرى...اقارن فى محاولة للقبض على خيوط الحلم...لادراك ما مضى قبل ان يسقط سهوا ويتلاشى للأبد
> ...



*
الغالية اليمامة
بسم الله ما شاء الله عليكي
عندك تلقائية رهيبة في السرد واسترجاع الذكريات 
اللي بتتحفر في الذاكرة ومش ممكن تتنسي ابدا مهما مر عليها الزمن
تعرفي انا مبسوطة من نفسي اوي ههههه
عارفة ليه هاقولك اهو
عشان انا كنت متوقعة ومتأكدة انك جديرة بالاجابة علي السؤال ده
والحمد لله ان ربنا وفقني في الاختيار جدا
ذكرياتك في مرحلة الطفولة جميلة اوي
عشت معاكي علي البحر وجمعت وياكم الصدف وحاسة زي ما اكون لسه بلعب معاكم
طيب تخيلي بقي انا شامة ريحة البحر كمان هههه يخرب بيت الجنان ههههه
المهم اني اتعلمت منك كمان في تربية الاولاد وما شاء الله علي جدتك رحمها الله
زرعت فيكي صفات جميلة وبالتالي انتي وصلتيها دلوقتي لاولادك
 واولادك ان شاء الله يوصلوها للجيل اللي جي وهكذا
هي دي الحياة تواصل بين الاجيال 
جميل اننا نقدر نزل لمستوي الاطفال ونعيش معاهم لحظاتهم البرئية
بيكون لها وقع طيب في نفوسهم جدا وبيساعدنا اننا نغرس فيهم القيم بسهولة

ربنا يعينك يا رب علي تأدية واجبك تجاههم ويكونوا من الصالحين بامر الله


وكمان طلعتي فنانة ما شاء الله عليكي
عاوزة نشوف بقي جزء من اعمالك الفنية

اليمامة الجميلة دمتِ حبيبتي بهذه البساطة وهذا الجمال دائما
ومتشكرة اوي علي مشاركتك معنا ذكرياتك الجميلة

لكِ خالص محبتي وتقديري



*

----------


## أم أحمد

*



			
				=أخت ضابط شرطه;1347563]والله ما مصدقه

والله ما تعرفي أنا سعيده إزاى 

ربنا يخليكى يا أحمد 


ما تتخيليش انا سعيدة اد ايه بكلامك ده يا ايمان
ومبسوطة جدا انك بتشاركي معانا في الموضوع
وعجبني ردك جداا
منورة الموضوع يا قمر




أنا بثق فى الناس بسرعه جداااا دايما بشوف الناس حلوة ونواياهم كويسه لحد ما يثبت العكس

وبلاقى نفسى بسرعه جدا بصدقهم وأحبهم وأحكى وأفضفض كمان

ودى مشكله عندى بحاول أعالجها بينى وبينك 


دي حاجة جميلة ان الانسان يثق فيمن حوله الي ان يثبت العكس
بس خدي بالك من انك تحكي وتفضفي قبل ما تعرفي اللي بتتكلمي معاه كويس
لغاية لما قلبك يطمن وبعدين ابقي احكي براحتك
ربنا يعينك ان شاء الله علي تغيير هذه العادة





بصى الصداقه بالنسبه ليا شي مهم جداااا وبعتبر أصدقائى إخواتى

بيكونوا من الحاجات الحلوة فى حياتى وأنا عن نفسى صاحبة صاحبتها جداااا

وعلى إستعداد إنى أعمل أى حاجه عشانهم

وبعتبرهم أصدقاء إمتى؟ مع الوقت والعشره أحيانا ممكن من موقف صغير بعتبره صديق 


جميل اوي ان الانسان يلاقي حد بالجمال ده
والاجمل انك قدرتي تبقي صاحبة صحباتك
دي بتكون لها تأثير نفسي ومعنوي كبير في تقوية العلاقة بينكم وبين بعض
والصداقة اللي من النوع ده بتمتد الي الامد او هكذا اري
لانها مش قائمة علي اي مصالح 
ولكنها صداقة من اجل الصداقة وبس







والله حصلت كتير وبتصدم جداااا بس للآسف بسامح وبغفر بمجرد إنى أشوفه تانى

فكرتينى بموضوعك "التسامح أم التصالح "

لكن بيفضل في قلبي زى جرح بسيط  وبنرجع أصدقاء لكن مش مقرب

خلاص بقا باخد حذرى منه

وعلى فكره كنت كتبت موضوع فالمنتدى إسمه "أرض النفاق"

كان من تجربة صداقه فاشله ونفاق من واحده إعتبرتها أخت

شكرا أم أحمد على الفرصه السعيده جداااااا دي 

بجد سؤالك ليا فرق معايا كتيييييير

وشكرا بوكى على الموضوع الرائع 

تحياتى



سبحان الله مفيش حاجة جميلة بتكمل
وممكن اوي بعد ما نثق في حد ونقرب منه اوي
يحدث عكس ما كنا نتوقع
ممكن نسامح ممكن نصالح
لكن زي ما قولتي يبقي في القلب جزء غير صافي تماما
يمكن مع الايام نقدر نشيل الجزء ده وترجع العلاقة لسابق عهدها
بس مش كتير بيحصل كده
لاننا بشر ومش كلنا نملك نفس المقدرة علي التسامح


ايمان بجد ردك جميل اوي
وبيدل علي انسانة جميلة ونقية ورقيقة المشاعر
دمتِ حبيبتي بهذا الرقي وهذا النقاء
تقبلي خالص مودتي وتقديري




*

----------


## أم أحمد

> *هذا السؤال يتردد في ذهني له أكثر من 3 شهور ، وجلست أُفكر مرات ومرات في الأسباب ، والحمد الله توصلت إلى كل الأسباب التي أودت بي إلى هذه المرحلة .
> وحينما وجدت سؤالك والذي لم أنتظره ، قررت بعدم الرد وإغلاق التفكير فيه وتجاهل الدخول للموضوع .
> إلا أنني لم أذق طعم النوم بسبب السؤال فظللت أُفكر فيه طوال الليل ، وأخبرت نفسي لما لا أرد وأوضح الأسباب إلا أنّي وجدت بأنّي سأكتب كلاماً كثيراً للغاية . (. وفي الحقيقة قد كتبته فعلاً .)
> فارتأيت بأن أغلب ما فيه يخصني وأنه لكي يُفهم الرد لابد من كتابته كله .
> 
> لذلك فأرجو أن تُعفيني عن الإجابة عن السؤال بالتفصيل 
> 
> كما أنني أرجو من الأخوة الأعضاء الذين سيأتون من بعدك ألا يخصني أحدهم بأي سؤال 
> 
> ...


*الأخ الفاضل سامح
شكرا علي عدم تجاهلك الرد
برغم ان ردك غير متوقع تماما
ربنا يعينك ويعمل لك اللي فيه الخير
تحياتي*

----------


## أم أحمد

> ياااااااااااااااااه دنا جيت متأخر جدا
> 
> حقيقى أنا بعتذر  عن عدم متابعتى للموضوع الأكثر من رائع من بدايته
> 
> بس الحمدلله قريت كل الأسئله والإجابات
> 
> ريهام ..... فكره تجنن وفعلا بتقربنا من بعض أكثر وأكثر
> 
> وعجبتنى جدا فكرة ال 10 أسئله اللى بيوجها الضيف للأعضاء
> ...



*عروستنا الجميلة بوسي كات
أهلا أهلا بيكي يا حبيبتي
انتي اتأخرتي شوية صغيرين 
بس احنا طبعا مقدرين الظروف الجميلة اللي أخرتك علينا
وعشان كده مش هنزعل خاالص المرادي
ربنا يتملك علي كل خير يا عروستنا الجميلة

اشكرك حبيبتي علي رأيك الجميل في ردودي
يا رب يجلعني عند حسن ظنكم دائما

وخلينا كلنا نحلم بكل شئ جميل
واكيد احلامنا مش صعبة التنفيذ
اصلنا بنحلم علي ادنا
ربنا يا رب يحقق لنا كل احلامنا
وتكون قريبا واقعية 

بوسي الجميلة
سعدت بزيارتك الجميلة للموضوع 
دمتِ جميلة..مشرقة ..رقيقة
لكِ خالص محبتي وتقديري




*

----------


## أم أحمد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> معلش بقى يا ام احمد ما شفتش الموضوع غير النهاردة وماكنت هاخدبالى من السؤال اصلا غير من ردك
> يعنى دى غلطتكم انتو
> والمفروض تجيبو اتنين تلاتة جنيه للواد بودو الغلبان بعد ما حلق زلبطة
> ونيجى للسؤال اللى انتى ارفقتيه
> عارفة يا ام احمد مش هاقلك من زمان وانا بافكر فى الموضوع دا لكنه حقيقى فعلا حاجة هامة جدا لينا كشباب التفكير والرؤية للحياة من بعض الاطراف حوالينا, طبعا الكل يختلف عن الاخر وان تفكيرى مش زى تفكير حد تانى وعشان كدا انا هاتكلم عن تفكيرى وتفكير زملائى واصدقائى واعتقد انه بيمس معظم الحزب الشبابى حاليا والله اعلم.
> عارفة يا ام احمد لو جينا نقول مخ الشاب بيفكر فى ايه ممكن تلاقى 99% من تفكيره بيكون فى المستقبل  وخصوصا اليومين دول زى ماحنا  شايفين ان البلد بتتدهور جدا وبتنزل كل يوم عن اللى قبله فتفكير الكثيرين بيكون عبارة عن اسئلة 
> هاقدر اتخرج من الكلية ولا لاء؟ طب لما اتخرج هالاقى شغل تبع الكلية؟ طب لو لقيت هايعوز تقدير كويس ولا وسطة كويسة ؟طب لو اتعينت هاعرف اشتغل فيها واحقق طموحاتى ولا هافشل ؟ طب لو ما اتعينتش فيها افتح مشروع ولا اشتغل عند حد ؟ طب  لما اشتغل هاكون نفسى للزواج فى اد ايه ؟طب هل هالاقى شقة ؟طب هل العروسة هاتوافق بيا؟ طب هل هلاقى واحدة كويسة واهلها كويسين؟ طب لو كل دا حصل بعد كدا هاعمل ايه؟لما يبقى عندى اولاد هاربيهم ازاى؟هاجيب فلوس ليهم ازاى وانا مرتبى هايون صعيف فى وسط كل الظروف اللى البلد فيها دى؟
> وعدى يا ام احمد الاسئلة اللى من النوعية دى اللى فعلا  لازم الاب والام يعرفوا  ان الابن عليه ضغوط كتيرة هو كمان وان لازم الاحتواء يبقى من نحيتهم  لان الظروف اللى كانوا هم فيها مختلفة  تماما عن اللى هو عايشها.
> ...


*الله الله الله
هو ده اللي كنت مستنية اسمعه منك يا طائر الشرق
علي فكرة عاوزة اقولك علي سر 


كل ما اجي اكتب اسمك بكتبه طائر الشوق مش عارفة ليييييييه

المهم نرجع لكلامك الجميل اللي تقريبا بيفكر بيه أغلب الشباب في المرحلة العمرية دي
ومش هأنكر ان ده كان جزء من تفكيري في نفس  فترة دراستي الجامعية مع اختلاف بسيط طبعا
بس الفترة دي بيكون فعلا كل اهتمامات الشباب هو المستقبل وازاي هيكون وامتي هيتخرج وهيشتغل ايه
وفين ومرتبه كام وهيوفق في شغله ولا هيكون في ضغوط جديدة الخ

يعني تقريبا اقدر اقول ان اغلب الشباب الايجابين بيفكروا بنفس الطريقة اللي انت بتفكر بيها واللي انا لما كنت في نفس المرحلة وغيري كانوا بيفكروا بيها
ومش هنتكلم هنا عن بعض الشباب اللي دماغه تقريبا فاضية ومش بيفكر غير في الخروج ووسائل الترفيه والهروب من تحمل المسوؤلية وووووووو مش مجاله هنا

عجبني فعلا انشغالك بالمستقبل وبالوقت الحاضر مش باللي فات واللي اصبح خلاص ذكري وانتهت
مهم بكرة هيكون شكله ايه عامل ازاي هاقدر انجح فيه واتقدم ولا هاقف مكاني وهيكون في عقبات كتيرة هتمنعني من تحقيق اللي بتمنااااه 


بالنسبة للاباء والامهات
انا بس بتمني اننا نلتمس لهم العذر
لان جيلهم غير جيلنا
تفكيرهم غير تفكيرنا
ظروفهم غير ظروفنا
وبالتالي مش هيتفهموا المشكلة اللي بيقع فيها الشاب والحيرة التي تسيطر عليه وتتملكه
وان كنت اعتب عليهم انهم لابد ان يكونوا مصدر الامان الذي يلجأ له الشباب كي يصبوا فيه عناء ايامهم ومشاكلهم والافكار التي تشغل بالهم
وايضا لابد ان يكونوا المصدر الاساسي لارشاد هؤلاء الشباب بحكم خبرتهم الحياتية الاكبر
وطبعا مش كل الاباء كده ولا كل الامهات لكن هي بتختلف من مكان للتاني وعلي حسب الظروف والضغوط ايضا اللي فيها الاباء فهما برضه عندهم اللي مكفيهم واكتر


طائر الشرق
انا اللي شكلي رغيت اكتر
الموضوع ده كبير فعلا ومحتاج كلام كتير
يا ريت تعمل لنا موضوع ونتناقش فيه باستفاضة اكبر

اشكرك علي رحابة صدرك وعلي قبولك الرد بهذا الاسلوب الجميل
والحمد لله ان ربنا وفقني في اختيارك لهذا السؤال
اتمني اني ما اكونش اثقلت عليك

ربنا يحقق لك كل ما تتمناه انت وكل الشباب
ويوفقكم دائما لما فيه الخير

تقبل خالص تقديري واحترامي




*

----------


## اليمامة

اختى الغالية ام احمد...
اشكرك على كلامك الجميل....وسعيدة جدا ان كلامى عجبك وكنت عند حسن ظنك وظنكم جميعا وارجو من الله ان يديم بيننا نعمة التآلف والتواصل...ومعجبة بردودك الرقيقة الواعية وارائك اللطيفة.....دمتى بكل خير وتحياتى لاسرتك الكريمة....

----------


## أم أحمد

> سلام الله عليك أم أحمد
> 
> مقولة السباعي صحيحة بلا شك..بس خليني شرحلك وجهة نظري في الموضوع ده..و مش هتخلو طبعا من قواعد تربوية سليمة..بس بطريقة مبسطة جدا..هي مزيج من خبرتي كأم لطفلة ( 8 سنين) و طفل ( سنتين) .
> 
> التحديات حاليا أصعب مما يمكن ان تتصورها أي أم حديثة العهد في مجال الأمومة..و الفكرة مش بس في التحديات..لا..دي كمان في مدى تقبلنا إحنا كأمهات إن موروثاتنا و عادتنا تنهار و تبقي شئ مستهجن بالنسبة لأطفالنا.مع طبعا نظرة هي مزيج من السخرية و الاستهجان لما نقول بحزم كده " يا بنتي ده و انا في سنك كنت بعمل كذا و كذا.: فيبقي لسان حال الطفل هو التعبير عن رده بالنظرة السابقة .طبعا أدبه يمنعه إنه يقول في وشي مثلا.." يا ماااااااااما ..ده كان زماااااااااااااااان" بتحسسني وقتها إني مواليد 1935 .
> 
> المهم..اللي عايزة أقوله إن في مثل شعبي عندنا بيقول ( إضرب و لاقي) ..و الله يا أم أحمد المثل ده هو اختصار لنظريات تربوية كتير جدا. بمعني انك تكوني حازمة جدا في مواقف..و تعدي بمزاجك.في مواقف تانية..مينفعش الأم تقف على كل شئ سلبي. كمان لازم الأم تاخد بالها جدا إن الطفل إذا وصل لمرحلة من الضغط الشديد ترخي فورا..و طبعا مش من النقيض للنقيض..لالالالالا..ابدا..دي غلطة كبيرة اوي بيقع فيها آباء كتير جدا.مش صح ابدا ان بعد العقاب .الطفل يدلع..عارفة؟؟كانت تسيبه من غير عقاب أحسن..*لكن ما تتراجعش ابدا عن موقفها*.أرجع و أقول إن الأم و الأب لازم يكون طريقة عقابهم و ثوابهم واحدة .لأن لو الطفل شعر باختلاف هيقدر بمهارة شديدة يلعب على الحبلين. يعرف يقول لأمه إيه و لأبوه إيه.
> 
> إذا الأم عاقبت طفلها و اثناء انصرافه همهم( برطم يعني ) بكلمات مش مفهومة و هامسة .الام تعمل نفسها مش سامعة حاجة.و لو كانت البرطمة بصوت عالي غير مهذب.تطول فترة العقاب السابق مش تختلف..ليه بأة؟؟؟
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الرائعة ايمان
بسم الله ما شاء الله عليكي
ردك اكثر من رائع
ده لازم ينزل في موضوع لوحده
حرام يختفي هنا في وسط الموضوع
ويا ريت لو في الامكان انك تعملي موضوع عن وسائل التربية الواجب اتباعها مع الاطفال
وكلنا نتشارك فيه هيكون وسيلة لنا جميعا اننا نحسن من تربية ابنائنا
وهيكون موضوع مهم لاي ام حديثة التعامل مع الاطفال وخصوصا مع الطفل الاول
اللي كلنا بنحتاج لها في تشكيل سلوكياته في هذه الفترة الحرجة من عمره

اتعلمت كتير من ردك الجميل اللي بيدل علي شخصية علمية مثقفة توظف ما تتعلمه 
الي جانب الخبرة الحياتية ووصلتي لنا المعلومة بطريقة سهلة مبسطة ومن خلال الامثلة ايضا

احييك علي ردك العلمي المنمق الجميل
ودمتِ ام رائعة ونقية وراقية

تقبلي خالص محبتي وتقديري




*

----------


## خالد زيدان

*الرد على الأسئلة في الصفحة الثالثة 
إجاباتك رائعة أختي الفاضلة أم أحمد ، ما شاء الله عليكِ 

الأسئلة التي طرحتيها على الأعضاء ما شاء الله تنم عن معرفة وثقافة جيدة للغاية .

شكراً لكما على هذا اللقاء الرائع*

----------


## أم أحمد

*



			
				=غادة جاد;1348831]


حبيبتي أم أحمد
إجابات فعلاً أقل ما يقال عنها
- وبحكم المهنة - نموذجية 
يعني لو أنا اللي بأصحح الامتحان 
على طول تاخدي عشرة على عشرة بجد 
هههههههههه





ربنا يخليكي يا رب يا غادة
كلامك ده وسام اعلقه علي صدري
يا رب اكون عند حسن ظنكم الطيب دائما




			
				وأنا معاكي ياريت فعلاً يكون فيه قاعة للمغتربين
والله يكون في عونهم ويرجعوا مصر سالمين
			
		

يا رب يرد كل مغترب من غربته
محققا لكل ما يتمناه 





			
				ولو هاتلغوا قاعة المسابقات
بلاش تلغوا موضوع الأهلي والزمالك
الله يخليكم

أمال هانعمل إيه ساعة المباريات ؟
 هانتخانق فين ؟؟؟


قصدي هانتناقش بهدوء وبروح رياضية فين ... ؟؟؟



هههههههههههه
لا لا مش هنلغيها طبعا
ده مجرد رأي بس 
ولا يمكن ابدا ياخدوا بيه
لان الانسان برضه محتاج يرفه عن نفسه من وقت للاخر
واحيانا كثيرة مش بيكون في مود كويس يسمح له انه يشارك في قاعات دي
وبالتالي هيتواجد في قاعة خفيفة عشان يشارك الاخرين ويخرج مما فيه






			
				الغالية أم أحمد
سعدت جداً بإجاباتك
ربنا يسعدك
			
		

ربنا يسعد قلبك يا حبيبتي
ولا يحرمني من ذوقك ولا رقتك الجميلة







أما عن سؤالك فهو سؤال والله جميل جداً 
تطلب مني التفكير 
حتى أستطيع الإجابة عليه





الاجمل بجد هي اجابتك عليه
بجد انا قعدت أقرا فيها كتير
مكتوبة بفن واحساس رائع
ومش كتير عنده المقدرة دي علي توصيل المعلومة






طبعاً انتي اللي رائعة ومليون رائعة كمان
كبيرة قوي قوي عليا الكلمة دي
بس كلام في سرك
فرحتني قوي قوي والله






ربنا يفرح قلبك دائما يا حبيبتي
انتي تستاهلي كل خير
وانسانة جميلة ومثقفة جدا وجديرة بالحب والاحترام









			
				الفن أختي الغالية يلعب دوراً هاماً جداً ويؤثر بشكل كبير في حياة كل منا
أقصد كل فرد

فلا يستطيع أحد أن يدعي أنه لا يهتم بالفن
فالفن يدخل في كل أمور حياتنا اليومية
في كل شئ من بداية يومنا لنهايته

فالشخص إن كان غير ممارس للفن
فهو بالتأكيد بالتأكيد
متذوق له
			
		

جميل جدا
يعني حتي لو الشخص مش عنده اي موهبة فنية
اكيد هيقدر يتذوق اي  نوع من انواع الفنون
لان التذوق هو في الاساس احساس بالفن اي كان نوعه








			
				فمنذ بدأت في التعرف على ماهيته في الجامعة
ومنذ دخولي إلى هذا العالم الجديد

والتعرف على كل من بداخله

ومنذ اقترابي من ليوناردو دافنشي وهو يرسم ( العشاء الأخير )


وملاحظة بيكاسو أثناء إبداعه ( الجيرنيكا )

ومراقبتي ل  فان جوخ قبل ان يقطع أذنه وهو يبتكر فكرة ( زهرة الخشخاش )

ولا أنسى أبداً انبهاري ودهشتي ووقوفي متحجرة أمام رمبرانت ورائعته ( المرابي )

ولو قلت سلفادور دالي ولوحاته
الخريف يأكل نفسه
الحاح الذاكرة
شبح وجه وطبق فاكهة

مش هأبطل كلام 
وهاتدعوا عليا كلكم
			
		

لا لا انتي كلامك جميل اوي
وعاوزين نسمع اكتر ونستزيد من معرفة الكثير عن الناس الجميلة دي
وعن لوحاتهم الخالدة والرائعة





			
				حقيقي لا أعرف ماذا أقول وماذا أترك لكي لا أطيل

عموماً أختي العزيزة أم أحمد
منذ دخولي هذا المجال 
وتأثير الفن التشكيلي عليّ
كما هو واضح
كبير جداً جداً جداً كمتذوقة
أكتر بكتير جداً من كوني
ممارسة له

فأنا لا أعتبر نفسي فنانة تشكيلية
أنا معلمة للتربية الفنية

فالفن التشكيلي 
والله بجد
خلاني أحب كل اللي حواليا
أرى الجمال حتى في القبح
أعرف أسعد نفسي جداً لما أكون متضايقة
من أي حاجة
ممكن أقول لنفسي أي كلمة تفرحني جداً
أضحك فجأة من غير سبب
يتغير مودي على طول
أشاهد السما وألوانها ساعة الشروق
ما تتخيليش بأسعد قد إيه
بالمنظر ده
			
		

الله علي الاحساس والوصف  الجميل
مش بقولك فنانة وبالتالي تملكين ملكة الاحساس المرهف
والاحساس بجمال الاشياء الذي قد لا يدركه الاخرون




			
				خلاني أعرف إن الدنيا فيها جمال ربنا خلقه لنا
عشان نستمتع به ويفرحنا
ليه نزعل بقى واحنا ممكن بسهولة نفرح قوي كده
			
		

الله الله





			
				تعرفي إن أنا والله بأنقل الاحساس ده لأولادي في المدرسة
وكانوا مستغربين في الأول
بس دلوقتي خلاص
الظاهر اتعودوا على جناني
هههههههههههههههههه

لما ألاقي حد منهم زعلان ولا حاجة
بأقومه وأوقفه قدام الشباك
عشان يشوف السما
وأقول له تأملها كده هاترتاح على طول

الميس ضاربة آخر حاجة
هههههههه
			
		

ما شاء الله عليكي يا غادة
اسلوبك جميل اوي مع الطلبة 
خلتيني بتمني ارجع طالبة في المدرسة تاني
عشان اتعلم التذوق بالاشياء بالاسلوب والاحساس الجميل ده






			
				الفن التشكيلي بالنسبة لي وسيلة 
أرتقي بها باحساسهم 

أنقل لهم حالة الفنان وهو يرسم اللوحة 
وهو يبدع العمل الفني فيصلوا لنفس الحالة
أو حالة مشابهة من الاهتمام بالمادة


عشان كده لما بأدخل مدرسة جديدة بأتعب حبتين لحد ما أفهم الولاد وأحياناً هيئة التدريس وإدارة المدرسة والله كمان
إني مدرسة التربية الفنية الجديدة

ومش الميس بتاعة الرسم


 جميل اوي مقدرتك علي توصيل الاحساس للطلبة
ومعلشي هو كل شئ جميل بيكون صعب في تنفيذه
بس مش هيكون صعب مع معلمة مثالية زيك
عندها كل هذا الحماس والجمال 
[quote]




			
				أم أحمد متشكرة جداً جداً والله
لحد العام الدراسي الجاي
2010 / 2011 م

(يالا أول واحدة أكتبها أهو)

عشان الفرصة الجميلة دي 
بجد والله مش عارفة أشكرك ازاي

وشكراً جزيلاً للراقية
بوكي بوكي
جداً جداً جداً

يا جماعة بجد والله سعيدة جداً بمشاركتي معاكم
مع إني رغاية تلات حبات كده
عارفة نفسي والله

ومحدش يقول فعلاً


ده أنا حتى اختصرت
ههههههههههههههههههههه



بأحبكم جداً
غادة










[/COLOR]
			
		





			
				[/FONT]
			
		

*


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




ربنا يكرمك يا رب يا غادة
واحنا كمان بنحبك اوي
عشان انتي فعلا انسانة جميلة وتستاهل كل الخير

غادة الرائعة
سعدت جدا بردك الجميل
ومش طولتي ولا حاجة
ده انا قريت احساسك هنا ومشاعرك الجميلة
وما حستش خالص انك طولتي


شكرا يا حبيبتي علي ردك الجميل
وعلي وجودك الاكثر من رائع

تقبلي خالص محبتي وتقديري
ودمتِ دائما معلمة مثالية رقيقة  حساسة


 :f:  :f:  :f: 


[/SIZE][/B]

----------


## أم أحمد

> *جميل الحوار سمسمة حقيقى 10 على 10
> 
> وكمان اسئلتك اللى طرحتيها حلوة جدا كلها
> 
> وترقبت إجابة سامح لكن للأسف إجابتة كانت غامضة بشكل كبير
> 
> عمومــــــــا ...
> 
> بشكر لك تعبك معانا فى الإجابة على الأسئلة
> ...


*حبيبتي قلبي انتي يا لولي
متشكرة اوي علي متابعتك للموضوع حتي نهايته
ويا رب يكون زي ما توقعتي
وطبعا مش هأنسي اشكرك علي تصميماتك الجميلة
التي أضفت جمالا علي الموضوع وزادته بهاءا
ربنا ما يحرمنا منك ولا من رقتك يا قلب سمسمة

تقبلي خالص مودتي وتقديري






*

----------


## طائر الشرق

معلش بقى يا ام احمد
انا قلت ارجع  ارغى تانى :: 

فى مانع ولا حاجة :3: 




> يعني تقريبا اقدر اقول ان اغلب الشباب الايجابين بيفكروا بنفس الطريقة اللي انت بتفكر بيها واللي انا لما كنت في نفس المرحلة وغيري كانوا بيفكروا بيها
> ومش هنتكلم هنا عن بعض الشباب اللي دماغه تقريبا فاضية ومش بيفكر غير في الخروج ووسائل الترفيه والهروب من تحمل المسوؤلية وووووووو مش مجاله هنا




تقريبا انا وقفت على النقطة دى عشان اتكلم هنا كتير
الشباب دول والله يا استاذة قليلين جدا ونسبتهم لا تذكر بجانب الشباب اللى بيبحث عن مستقبل جيد ليه
خلينا نكون اكتر صراحة كمان
انا بالمح نقطة غريبة جدا هنا فى المنتدى من بعض الاعضاء كبار السن فى اعتبار الشباب   لا تمثل لهم السياسة او الاقتصاد او الاجتماع او العمل اى اهمية  ومش عارف ليه كل الاستنتاج دا فى ان مستقبل البلد فى ايدينا هايكون اسوء من دلوقت,مع انى فى رأيى ان المفروض يتقال ان اللى افسد البلد هو الاجيال اللى  قبلنا  وكل اللى بيطلعوا يدوشونا بقلة ادبهم وعريهم واباحيتهم وفسادهم وكذبهم وخداعهم من جيل قبلنا  
دا لان كل جيل فى ناس بتتكلم وبتطلع على الساحة ما بتعبرش عنه 
انا مش بيعبر عنى واحد زى تامر حسنى ولا واحدة زى نانسى عجرم  انا بيعبر عنى انا اخدت ايه من البلد واديتها ايه او بمعنى ادق  ايه الفرصة اللى اديتها البلد للشباب وما استغلوهاش صح؟
فى كتير بيبصوا وهايقولوا كلام بلاغى ويقولوا دى البلد ايدتكم كتير كفايةانكم
شربتوا من نيلها  طب جربتوا تغنولها
 :: 
البلد اديتنى معامل متقدمة اشتغل بيها واخترع؟ اديتنى معدات متقدمة اصنع منها وانتج؟ اديتنى  مصانع و شركات متقدمة عشان اشتغل وابدع؟
لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــلـ ء
يا ام احمد ما اديتناش حاجة من دى وبالاخص الحكومة ما اديتناش حاجة من دى بالعكس بتسرق مننا كل ابداعات و افكار ممكن تغير مسار البلد دى كلها

اقلك حاجة يا ام احمد والله فى شباب زمايلى  بيجيلهم افكار  فى الكلية عندنا وفى الدراسة والله بتبقى افكار عبقرية وممتازة لو اتيحت ليهم نص فرصة هايبدعوا ويبقوا حاجة كبيرة لكن فين الفرصة دى, اقلك كمان انا نفسى والله اتيحت لى السفر لدولة اوروبية والعمل فى شركة كبيرة وشهيرة  نظرا لجهدى الملحوظ فى العمل فى فرع الشركة فى مصر لكن برضه فى ظروف بتقتل كل الاحلام دى , كلامى والله دا مش للغرور او لتبجيل نفسى لكن والله عندنا هنا موارد بشرية فى مصر مش معقولة و90% منهم من الشباب اللى بيبدعوا فى اى حاجة تتخيليها.
اقلك حاجة اخيرة يا ام احمد
زعلتنى جملة كتبه دكتور جمال الشربينى النهاردة كان بيقول فيها
*



الجيل الجديد المصرى سيتذكر فقط
هزيمة فريق الشباب المصرى
فى فيفا إيجيبت 2009 
من فريق الشباب الكوستا ريكى
2-0
فى السادس من أكتوبر 


**2009*
 :Closedeyes:  :Closedeyes:  :Closedeyes: 
انا بقوله 
لاء يا دكتور جمال والله ما مزعلانا اد فرحتنا باننا بنفتكر يوم انتصار لينا كشباب  مسلم ومصرى بيحب دينه ووطنه 

معلش طولت يا ام احمد ودوشت دماغك  بس انتى اكيد اتعودتى بقى :: 
واوعى يكون فى مانع يا ام احمد :3: 
لو بودو جه ولقى حد ممانع انى هنا هيضربه رصية بالزلبطة بتاعته
 :Ranting2:  :Ranting2:  ::xx::  ::xx:: 
استاذة ريهام اوعى تكونى انتى كمان ممانع ::-s: 
بودو برضه لسه هنا :Gun2: 
منورين انتو الاتنين يا ام احمد ويا استاذة ريهام
ويارب على الصحبة الجميلة دى ان شاء الله دايما
فى امان الله
 :f2:  :f2: .......>

----------


## غادة جاد

*حبيبتي أم أحمد

متشكرة جداً جداً
يا حياتي على ردك الرقيق

والله فرحني جداً
وتأثرت به جداً جداً جداً

حقيقي جزاك الله عني كل خير
أهو أنتي كده
أدخلت السرور على قلب مسلم
وأخدتي ثواب كتيييييييير
إن شاء الله

وخلتيني هأقوم دلوقت أحضر الدرس
وأنا سعيدة ومبسوطة

ربنا يكتب لك السعادة والفرح 
أينما تكوني
ويكون كل من تحيط به شفقة قلبك



غادة

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> 
> ما تتخيليش انا سعيدة اد ايه بكلامك ده يا ايمان
> ومبسوطة جدا انك بتشاركي معانا في الموضوع
> وعجبني ردك جداا
> منورة الموضوع يا قمر
> 
> ايمان بجد ردك جميل اوي
> وبيدل علي انسانة جميلة ونقية ورقيقة المشاعر
> ...



سعيده جداااااااااااا برأيك يا أم أحمد بجد

ربنا يسعدك يارب وأكون عند حسن ظنكم

تحياتى   :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

تعرفوا مش عارفة ابدأ برد مين و الا مين 
ما شاء الله ردود كل ضيوف أم أحمد في عشرة على عشرة رائعة

ذكريات اليمامة الجميلة بملكتها للكتابة و السرد اللي خلتنا نعيش معاها تلك الذكريات 

و الا كورس تربية الأبناء السلس و المهم جداً اللي إيمان اهدته لنا بشكل رائع

سعيدة اني اقرأ اراءك يا هيثم و اسمع ايه اللي بتفكر فيه انت و كل اللي في سنك 
و فعلاً الجيل ده مش هيتذكر هزيمة المنتخب لأن هو جيل واعي اكتر من كده و هيتذكر حاجات اهم كتير

اما بقى غادة و الفن مش هقدر اقول اي شئ بقرأ و انا ساكتة تماما علشان مش اشوشر على إستمتاعي 

ايهاب إيجابات نموذجية بس عندي إحساس ان كان ممكن يطلع كلام اكتر من كده... نورتنا

احمد ناصر عصبي...عامة يا احمد مش عيب يكون الإنسان عصبي اعتقد مافيش حد في الدنيا دلوقتي مش عصبي هههههه
ساعات بحس لو فيه حد مش عصبي هيكون غير طبيعي لأن كل شئ حولنا بيخلينا عصبيين المهم نعرف نسيطر على عصبيتنا

أستاذ سيد جعيتم ربنا يبارك في حضرتك و يقويك و يقدرك و دايماً معانا منورنا

اخت ضابط شرطة جميل ان الإنسان يكون عنده حسن ظن و يثق في من حوله بس خلي بالك اوي
الوقت اللي احنا فيه مش وقت إطلاق الثقة ...

فراشة الجميلة ...الردود القاسية ديه بتدينا مناعة هههههههههه بكرة بعد مرور سنين معانا ان شاء الله هتفتكري كلامي 

سامح بالراحة على نفسك ...انا كان نفسي اسمع منك... بس تعرف انا مش بيأس  :: 
ربنا يبارك لك و يوفقك انت اخ غالي و تستاهل كل خير

متشكرة لكم جداً امتعتونا بجد بتواجدكم معنا و بردودكم

و طبعاً شكر كبير لأم أحمد و أسئلتها الجميلة لناس أجمل

ادتنا فرصة نتعرف على ناس عزيزة و نعرف جوانب رائعة فيهم

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## غادة جاد

> اما بقى غادة و الفن مش هقدر اقول اي شئ بقرأ و انا ساكتة تماما علشان مش اشوشر على إستمتاعي


*




طيب أقول إيه بس ؟؟؟؟؟*
* والله بجد* 
* متشكرة للغاية*






* وللغاية دي*
* يعني* 
* جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً*

* حبيبتي بوكي بوكي*
* شكراً جزيلاً

على رقة كلامك
وأخلاقك العالية
وذوقك 


*

----------


## أم أحمد

*



			
				=إيهاب فؤاد;1349423]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأعزاء الكرام إخوتي وأخواتي أبناء مصر الحبيبة،
أتمنى أن تكونوا في أحسن حال ومن نجاح إلى نجاح ومن سعادة إلى أكبر منها.
أتقدم بالتحية اللائقة لأختي العزيزة ريهام على هذا الموضوع الجميل وعلى تلك الفكرة المميزة،
ولأختي العزيزة أم أحمد، تحية مماثلة، وجواب 


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلا اهلا بك أخي الفاضل إيهاب
أتقدم لك بخالص شكري علي تواجدك الطيب
وردك المنسق والمرتب الجميل







تحياتي ليكي يا أم احمد، وأتمنى إنك تكوني بخير وكذلك الحبيب الغالي أحمد ربنا يحفظه وسائر أفراد العائلة الكريمة.
بدأتي كلامك بأبيات جميلة اسمحيلي أفكرك بقائلها وهو شاعر الألف أغنية الراحل مرسي جميل عزيز،
وسؤالك يا أختي العزيزة من الصعب على العبد لله الإجابة عليه بدقة نظرا لأني قابلت ناس وعرفت ناس كتير جدا الحقيقة!
يمكن بحكم الوظائف اللي شغلتها واللي كان القاسم المشترك بينها هو التعامل مع عدد كبير من الناس، سواء في مجال الطب أو مجال مهنتي الحالية،
ويمكن بحكم سفري وإقامتي في أماكن متعددة ومختلفة اجتماعيا وثقافيا، وبالتالي التقائي بأنماط متباينة من البشر، 
عشان كدة من الصعب إني أحصر أو أفتكر كل النماذج اللي سابت جوايا أثر ملحوظ وكبير لأنهم كتير جدا.
ويمكن بعض صفات الناس اللي قابلتهم هي اللي ممكن أتكلم عن تفاصيلها بشكل أسهل من الكلام عن الشخصيات أو المواقف المنفردة، 
فمثلا قابلت الكثير من الأذكياء والأتقياء والمثقفين والمجتهدين وأصحاب الحس المرهف واللي بيحبوا الخير للناس،
بالإضافة للمبدعين الموهوبين واللي دمهم خفيف واللي بيراعوا ربنا في شغلهم،
وأصحاب الصفات دي من الصعب الواحد يغفل الأثر اللي سابوه جواه مهما طال الزمن.
بالنسبة لأصحاب الصفات السلبية اللي قابلتهم، فكان معظمهم بيتصف بعكس الصفات السابقة،
بالإضافة لصفات تانية العبد لله بينفر منها بشكل زايد شوية، زي الكبر والغرور والثرثرة والبخل والطمع مثلا،
والنماذج اللي بتتصف بهذه الصفات السيئة لا تترك بداخلي أثرا يذكر إلا الدعاء لهم بالتخلص مما هم فيه.
طبعا كل ما تقدم، إيجابا وسلبا، كان على مستوى الحياة الواقعية من أشخاص قابلتهم مرارا أو كانوا أصدقاء ليا أو زملاء أو معارف او أقرباء أو جيران أو ما شابه ذلك.
بالنسبة للحياة الافتراضية، إن صح التعبير، فأنا اعتدت أن أتعامل مع أصحاب الكتابات من خلال كتاباتهم فقط، 
ونظرا لأن القراءة شيء انتقائي ومحدش بيجبر حد على قراءة شيء هو مش عايز يقراه، 
فكل اللي اتعرفت عليهم عن طريق الإنترنت، سابوا فيا أثر طيب بلا استثناء،
لأني لم أعتد أن أقرأ إلا ما تستهويني قراءته دون غيره، أما الحاجات اللي ممكن تخليني آخد انطباع سيئ عن كاتبها، فلا أخفيكِ سرا، اعتدت على أن تتجاوزها عيني بعد أول كلمتين وبالكتير جملة واحدة.

أما باقي السؤال،
"من يترك أثره بصورة أكثر فاعلية في حياتنا ؟الإيجابي أم السلبي؟وكيف يمكن التعامل مع بعض النوعيات السلبية التي تفرض أو تقحم وجودها في حياتنا بصورة مرضية؟؟؟"
برأيي المتواضع، إحنا اللي بنحدد مين اللي يسيب أثر أكبر. فلو كان الشخص غاوي راحة وهدوء وسكينة، حيتأثر بالأنماط الإيجابية أكتر من السلبية.
ولو كان غاوي وجع قلب، حيبقى العكس!!
وبشكل عام، الإنسان المتسامح أوفر حظا من غيره في إنه بينسى الإساءة، وبالتالي الأنماط السلبية بتسيب فيه أثر محدود جدا.

ختاما، أرجو ألا أكون قد أطلت، وأكرر شكري الجزيل لشقيقتيَّ الكريمتين بوكي بوكي وأم أحمد على الدعوة الكريمة،
مع وافر تحياتي لإخواني وأخواتي الاعزاء في منتدى أبناء مصر الحبيب.
في حفظ الرحمن.


بداية اشكرك علي ذكر كاتب الأغنية فهو شاعر قدير وله من الابداع ما يجعله يعيش في ذاكرتنا دائما

بالنسبة لحديثك عن الاشخاص الذين قابلتهم في حياتك
دي فكرتني بحاجة أن للسفر سبع فوائد
اعتقد ان احدهم هو معرفة الناس وفهم طرق تفكيرهم والتعامل معهم
بل التعلم منهم أيضا فالاحتكاك والاختلاط في دول العالم المختلفة
يتيح لنا التعرف علي مميزات وسمات كل بلد وطباع وعادات شعوبها
وبالتالي هتتكون لدينا حصيلة فكرية وثقافية عالية من خلالهم

جميل ان ربنا من عليك بالتعرف علي شخصيات ايجابية كثيرة
والاجمل انك قدرت تتخلص من الشخصيات السلبية
كي لا يكون لها تأثير مباشر او غير مباشر عليك
بس هل تفتكر ان الدعاء وحده كافي للتخلص منهم؟؟؟

ولو اني كنت اتمني ان اسمع بعض من الصفات المتمثلة في هذه الشخصيات
وكيفية التعامل معهم لعل وعسي يقابل بعضنا احد به نفس الصفات ويتعلم من خلال كلامك

بالنسبة للحياة الافتراضية .. جميل ان تكون لديك المقدرة علي انتقاء مواضيع من تقرأ لهم 
بس هتعمل ايه لو حدث العكس وجاء اليك هؤلاء الاعضاء السلبيين بأنفسهم؟
لان زي ما بنشوف في اغلب المنتديات ان في اعضاء مشاكسة كتير
يعني حتي لو انت قررت تبعد عن مواضعيهم تجدهم  يقتفوا أثرك في مواضيعك وعلي ردودك
فماذا سيكون رد فعلك تجاه هذا الموقف؟؟؟

ادعو الله ان نكون جميعا لدينا مقدار كافي من التسامح مع انفسنا قبل ان نستطيع ان تسامح مع الاخرين

الاخ الفاضل ايهاب
الكلام يطول بنا كثيرا عندما نتحدث عن اختلاف نوعيات البشر
سواءا في حياتنا الواقعية او الافتراضية
ومش هينفع في سؤال واحد نفي كل الانواع حقها
اتمني نكمل النقاش في موضوع أخر بامر الله تعالي

اشكرك ايهاب علي وجودك الطيب
تقبل خالص تقديري واحترامي
ودمت بكل خير





*

----------


## أم أحمد

> اختى الغالية ام احمد...
> اشكرك على كلامك الجميل....وسعيدة جدا ان كلامى عجبك وكنت عند حسن ظنك وظنكم جميعا وارجو من الله ان يديم بيننا نعمة التآلف والتواصل...ومعجبة بردودك الرقيقة الواعية وارائك اللطيفة.....دمتى بكل خير وتحياتى لاسرتك الكريمة....


*حبيبة قلبي اليمامة
أنا اللي بشكرك بجد من كل قلبي
علي تواجد الجميل الذي يضفي جمالا وبهجة وسرور علي اي موضوع تتواجدين فيه
متشكرة اوي يا حبيبتي علي روحك الجميلة ووجودك العذب
تقبلي خالص مودتي وتقديري



*

----------


## أم أحمد

> *الرد على الأسئلة في الصفحة الثالثة 
> إجاباتك رائعة أختي الفاضلة أم أحمد ، ما شاء الله عليكِ 
> 
> الأسئلة التي طرحتيها على الأعضاء ما شاء الله تنم عن معرفة وثقافة جيدة للغاية .
> 
> شكراً لكما على هذا اللقاء الرائع*


*
الاخ الفاضل خالد زيدان
أهلا بك دائما معنا في كل مواضيع المنتدي
فمن خلال مشاركاتك وجدتك قلم رائع تعبر عن رأيك باحترام شديد
اشكرك علي حرصك علي التواجد
ومعلشي لو كنا تعبناك في البحث عن الاجابات

مرة اخري الف شكر لتواجدك الطيب
يا رب اكون عند حسن ظنكم الطيب دائما
تقبل خالص تقديري واحترامي
ودمت بكل خير



*

----------


## أم أحمد

> معلش بقى يا ام احمد
> انا قلت ارجع  ارغى تانى
> 
> فى مانع ولا حاجة
> 
> 
> 
> تقريبا انا وقفت على النقطة دى عشان اتكلم هنا كتير
> الشباب دول والله يا استاذة قليلين جدا ونسبتهم لا تذكر بجانب الشباب اللى بيبحث عن مستقبل جيد ليه
> ...


*
إييييييييييييه كل ده
عشان سكتنا مرة جاي ترغي كل الرغي ده
انت ما صدقت ولا ايييييييه
ولا فاكر كل مرة بودو هيحميك هههههههههههههههه


اهلا بك اخي الفاضل طائر الشرق 
الموضوع موضوعك تأتي وقتما تشاء
انا مبسوطة اوي ان من خلال الموضوع ده جت الفرصة اللي اسمع فيها وجهة نظرك
اللي ما اختلفتش بتاتا عن وجهة نظري
وعارفة ان نسبة الشباب السلبي ولله الحمد قليلة الي حد ما مقارنة بالشباب الايجابي
علي فكرة  سبب اغترابنا عن مصر هو فشل الابحاث العلمية في مصر
واتجهنا الي الغرب لهذا السبب لطلب العلم 
عاوزة اقولك ان زوجي الماستر بتاعه وقف 10 شهور بحالهم عشان في مادة مش متوفرة في مصر
وطبعا دخلنا في موال الاستيراد وعلي ما المادة تيجي والجمارك والافلام دي كلها
ناهيك اصلا عن عدم توفر مراكز ابحاث علمية ولو توفرت مش هتلاقي الاجهزة الحديثة
ولو توفرت مش هتلاقي موارد مالية ولو توفر مش هتلاقي حد يسمح لك باستخدامها خوفا من خرابها يا خرابي امال انتوا حاطينها في المعامل ليييييييه
لو بقي الشاب قدر يواجه كل ده ويبتكر ويبدع برضه برغم كل الظروف القهرية اللي موضوع فيها دي
بتلاقي اييييييييه بتلاقي اللي بيأخد ابداعه ده بكل سهولة ويسر ما رضيتش اقول يسرق
بس هو الحقيقة فعلا بيتسرق تعبه وعمله واجتهاده كله ولو شاطر يفتح بقه بقي ههههه

بقولك اييييييه انت جرجرتني في الكلام ليييييييييه
وانا مش كنت عاوزة اتكلم هههههههههه

انا عارفة ان مصر فيها موارد بشرية افضل الف مرة من الموارد البشرية في دول تانية كتير
بس ضعف الامكانيات والموارد المالية  هو اللي مش بيخلي الشباب دي تقدر تعمل حاجة
والمثل بسيط اوي
ليه الشباب دي لما بتسافر بره بتنجح
ليه مجدي يعقوب ولا زويل ما نجحوش الا لما سافروا؟؟؟؟؟

بس هنقول ايه
لك الله يا مصر
وربنا يوفق كل الشباب في مصر

طائر الشرق ما تتخيلش سعادتي بعودتك مرة اخري
ومتباعتك للموضوع وردك عليه
وبرغم اننا بنتكلم في سلبيات
بس اهو وسيلة للفضفضة لحسن نموت من كتر الكتم 
وبرضه عاوزين نعمل موضوع نتكلم فيه اكتر وبصورة اوسع
ايه رأيك افتح موضوع يلا وانا هتابعك فيه ان شاء الله

تقبل خالص تقديري



*

----------


## أم أحمد

> *حبيبتي أم أحمد
> 
> متشكرة جداً جداً
> يا حياتي على ردك الرقيق
> 
> والله فرحني جداً
> وتأثرت به جداً جداً جداً
> 
> حقيقي جزاك الله عني كل خير
> ...



الله عليكي يا غادة
انتي خلتيني ادمع
يا ريت بجد اكون قدرت اسعدك وارسم في قلبك ولو بسمة صغيرة
ربنا يخليكي يا رب ولا يحرمني من رقة قلبك ومن كلامك الجميل
انا اللي بشكرك وهاشكرك علي كلامك ووجودك واسلوبك الرقيق
ويا رب يسعدك دائما ويحقق لكِ كل ما تتمنيه
وتفضلي دائما مثال للمعلمة المثالية التي نفخر بتواجدها بيننا
تقبلي خالص مودتي وتقديري
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

> سعيده جداااااااااااا برأيك يا أم أحمد بجد
> 
> ربنا يسعدك يارب وأكون عند حسن ظنكم
> 
> تحياتى


*ربنا يخليكي يا ايمان يا رب
ولا يحرمنا من وجودك الجميل
انتي وجودك بيعمل فرحة في اي موضوع
فخليك بقي معانا علي طووول
منورة يا قمراية
تقبلي خالص مودتي وتقديري


*

----------


## أم أحمد

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> تعرفوا مش عارفة ابدأ برد مين و الا مين 
> ما شاء الله ردود كل ضيوف أم أحمد في عشرة على عشرة رائعة
> 
> 
> متشكرة لكم جداً امتعتونا بجد بتواجدكم معنا و بردودكم
> 
> و طبعاً شكر كبير لأم أحمد و أسئلتها الجميلة لناس أجمل
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بوكي بوكي الجميلة في كل شئ
انا اللي مفروض دلوقتي أشكرك علي اصرارك اني اكون في الموضوع
انا عارفة اني تعبتك معايا علي بالي ما اقنعتيني
بس لو اعرف ان الموضوع هيطلع بالجمال ده كنت وافقت علي طول
معلشي بقي انتي عارفاني متعبة ازاااااااااي ههههه
ربنا ما يحرمني منك ولا من رقتك يا حبيبتي

--------------------------------------------

في نهاية الحلقة الاولي من عشرة عشرة
أحب اشكر كل ضيوفي الكرام اللي شرفوني بوجودهم وبردودهم الجميلة
بصراحة كل الضيوف كانوا نجوم تلألأت في عشرة علي عشرة
مش تحيز لضيوفي ولا اختياراتي
بس بجد بجد الحمد لله والشكر لله
 اني وفقت في اختياراتي سواءا للاعضاء او للاسئلة اللي طرحتها
سعيدة بكم جميعا في عشرة علي عشرة
وسعدت بكل من مر هنا قارئا او معلقا او شاكرا او كاتبا او......
ربنا يسعد قلوبكم جميعا ولا يحرمنا من لمتنا الجميلة
دمتم اعزائي بكل خير
ودامت روحكم الجميلة النقية
واسعدكم ربي في الدارين كما اسعدتمونا في عشرة علي عشرة


وانتظروني بعد قليل
مع حلقة جديدة من عشرة علي عشرة
ولقاء جديد مع ضيفة جميلة وغالية
*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *السؤال التاسع*  
> *الأخ الفاضل سامح عطية* 
> *يقولون تحدث كي أراك*
> *وقد تحدثت كثيرا وكتبت الكثير من المواضيع*
> *ووجدتك تمتلك* *قلما رائعا متمكن يحسن صياغة الكلمات* 
> *ويحسن إختيار الموضوعات والمشاركات التي يشارك بها* 
> *أين سامح الأن؟؟؟؟*
> *من فترة طويلة* *لم أري لك مشاركات ولا مداخلات ثرية*
> *تثري بها ابناء مصر كما تعودنا منك دائما؟* 
> ...






> *أين سامح الآن؟؟؟؟*


*

في الحقيقة لا أعلم أين سامح فأنا أبحث عنه أيضاً منذ فترة ليست بقريبة ، كنت أحتاج لبعض العون وما زلت ، أُعطيت بعض العون ولكني أحتاج للمزيد ولكن بسبب بعض التعقيدات في شخصيتي لا أقبل بالعون إلا من قلة قليلة ، وللأسف هم غير موجودين أو غير متواجدين وما يمنعهم أكبر من التواجد قد يكون بأنهم لم يزالوا على قيد الحياة ولكنني ما زلت مرتبطاً بهم أو قد يكونوا أحياء ولكن فرق المسافات هو ما يمنع تواصلنا ، حتى وإن كنت أتواصل معهم عن طريق الهاتف أو حتى عن طريق الماسينجر فهذا بالنسبة لي لا يمثل سوى القليل لأني في الوقت الذي أكون فيه مُرهق نفسياً أبتعد عن كل شيء وأذهب في مكانٍ مُعْتَزَل .






من فترة طويلة لم أري لك مشاركات ولا مداخلات ثرية
تثري بها أبناء مصر كما تعودنا منك دائما؟


هذا حقيقي لم تري لي مشاركات  ( بس أنا ما كنتش بقدم حاجة ثرية يا أم أحمد ولا حاجة  ) ، فلقد انسحبت شيئاً فشيئاً من القاعات العامة و التي تشمل المناقشات والعامة والدينية ومتابعة السياسية عن بُعد ، وقد كانت تلك القاعات من أحب القاعات لي في المنتدى وأتذكر مشاركة كتبتها في موضوع في قاعة رأيك يهمني ، وكان الموضوع على ما أتذكر بعنوان أي القاعات تُفضل والأغلبية قالت بأن قاعة فك التكشيرة هي من أفضل القاعات ، ولكن رأيي كان مختلفاً عنهم أنا والقلة ، فسبب حبي لتلك القاعات هو أني أُحب التعلُم كثيراً ، أُحب أن أستفيد من خبرات الأخريين ، فلقد دربت نفسي منذ أن كنت في أولى إعدادي على نظرية وجدت مُعَلِمْ علم النفس قد قام بنقلها من كتاب علم النفس إلى لوحة خشبية كبيرة بجانب حجرة شيخ المعهد وقد كان مكتوب فيها على ما أتذكر أو بالمعني العام :

الغبي : هو الذي لا يتعلم من نفس الخطأ فيقع في نفس الخطأ مرتين .
الذكي: هو ذلك الذي يتعلم من الخطأ الذي يقع فيه فلا يقع فيه مرةً أخرى .
الأذكى : هو ذلك الذي يتعلم من أخطاء الأخريين فلا يقع فيها .

وقفت متأملاً لتلك الكلمات حيينها ووقتها قمت بعمل اختبار لنفسي وقمت باسترجاع بعض الأفعال التي قمت بها ، وتذكُّر هل وقعت في نفس الخطأ مرتين أم مرة من قبل أم أنني كنت أتعلم ممن حولي وحيينها وجدت نفسي شبيهاً للذكي ، ولكن هذا لم يُعجبني لكون أن هناك من هو أذكى مني فحفظت ما يقوم به الأذكى ، ثم بدأت أُدرب نفسي وأنظر إلى أفعال الأخريين عن كثب والنظر إلى النتائج التي يحصلون عليها والتّعلم منها ، حتى أصبحت في نظري الأذكى ، ولكن حينما كبرت أكثر اكتشفت شيئاً جديداً بأن في بعض الأمور تكون التجربة أوقع على النفس من التعّلُم ، وقد اكتشفت ذلك بعد مقارنة بعض النتائج التي حصلت عليها بنفسي بعد الوقوع في الخطأ والنتائج التي كنت قد حصلت عليها عن طريق التعّلُم من خبرات الأخريين ، ومن هذا المنطلق أحببت القاعات العامة ففيها يعرض الجميع خبراتهم ونتائجهم التي توصلوا إليها ، ومنهم أنا أستفيد ، كما أنه في الحياة العامة لا يهوى الكبار الجلوس مع الصغار أمثالي ، فكيف أتعلم خبرات حقيقية بدون الجلوس مع من مر بها ، وكل من مروا بالخبرات التي أود تعلمها هم كبار السن ، وهم لا يحبون جلوس الصغار ، أما هنا في المنتدى وجدت تلك الميزة وهي قراءة خبرات الأخريين وأيضاً مشاركتها معهم من خلال النقاش والمحاورة بل وإنهم يقبلونها بصدر رحب . ومع وجود ميزة لابد من وجود عيب ، والعيب هنا هو عدم الجلوس وجهاًَ لوجه مع صاحب تلك الخبرات وسماعها منه مباشرةً والنظر في عينيه لمعرفة صدقه من عدمه أو تكلفه من عدمه أو زيادة وفبركة بعض الكلمات من عدم وجودها ، فأنا لدي شيء اكتسبته بالوراثة من والدي ووالدتي وهو قراءة العيون ومعرفة ما يدور في باله إن ظهر على عينيه .





هل هناك سبب معين؟


كما ذكرت في المشاركة بالأعلى ، السبب المعين هو أنّي مشرف ، وليس هذا فحسب بل أنا مشرف على أكثر من قاعة .

ويرجع كون الإشراف هو السبب الرئيسي هو كوني أُحب موقع أبناء مصر للغاية ففي بداية الأمر ، وحينما وُّليت مُشرفاً ، وجدت بأن المهام الإشرافية ليست بخفيفة بالنسبة لشخصية مثل شخصيتي ، فأنا تعلمت تحمل المسؤولية منذ الصغر ، وأيضاً أنا من الشخصيات التي تُحب القيام بالأعمال بمثالية ، وإن لم أستطع فعلى الأقل القيام بها على أكمل وجه أستطيع القيام به ، وأيضاً أنا لا أُحب الظهور و أُحب عمل الأشياء في الخفاء دون أن أنتظر أن يقول أحدهم سامح قام بكذا وكذا ويتردد ذكر اسمي ، فأنا أخشى النفاق دائماً و منذ أن بدأنا دراسته في أولى إعدادي في الأزهر وبدأت معرفة ما هو النفاق وسوء مصير المنافقين أصبحت أتربص أعمالي وأقوالي هل أنا منافق ؟ وبدأت أتشكك كثيراً في كل شيء من وقتها وأعتقد بأن هذا هو السبب وراء بأني لا أُحب حتى أن أكون تحت ضوء القمر ، كما أنني لا أستطيع أن أؤجل عمل التزمت به إلى يومٍ أخر بمعنى بأنه ما دمت قبلت الإشراف فإن أول شيءٍ عليّ القيام به في أول دخولي إلى المنتدى لابد أن يكون القاعات التي أُشرف عليها ، ولا أُعطي الحق لنفسي بالتجول بين الصفحات التي أود وأحب مشاهدتها قبل التجول وتصفح جميع المواضيع والمشاركات في القاعات التي أنا مشرف عليها لكي أحاول منع كل ما هو مخالف أولاً بأول .
ولذلك كان العمل الإشرافي بالنسبة لي صعباً بعض الشيء لأنه لابد من الالتزام به كاملاً ما دمت قد وافقت على ذلك ، في بداية الإشراف كنت أيضاً أشارك بين الحين والأخر ولكن في فترة انقطعت مشاركاتي لتُصبح نادرة في رأيي وسببها هو في هذا التوضيح:..

*هناك قاعات بالمنتدى موجودة لإشباع رغبات الأعضاء في إخراج الطاقة التي يمتلكنها سواء بالكتابة أو بالحوار أو بالقراءة أو باكتساب خبرات لإضافتها إلى خبراتهم أو التعلم والتوسع في مجال معين أو بغير ذلك من الأساليب ،.

*وهناك قاعات أخرى موجودة لرفع ترتيب موقع أبناء مصر بين المواقع الأخرى .

وكما تعلمين بأن هناك تغيب واضح لبعض المشرفين منذ فترة ليست بقريبة قد يكون منذ عامين وذلك بسبب أمور خارجة عن إرادتهم فكانت توجد قاعات بلا مشرفين يتابعونها ، ولكوني أُحب أبناء مصر كثيراً وأُحب ابن البلد أيضاً كصديق وأعلم مدى الحمل الثقيل الذي يحمله وضعت بين يديّ السير في أحد الاختيارين ،.

الأول : أن أتواجد في القاعات الأخرى لإشباع رغبتي في التعلًم والمشاركة والقراءة والكتابة والنقاش وكسب خبرات جديدة أُضيفها إلى خبراتي ... وغير ذلك من أساليب. مع كوني مشرف ولكن ليس بالالتزام الكامل بكل مهام الإشراف .

الثاني : أن أكون مشرف فقط والمساعدة في القاعات الأخرى التي ليس بها مشرفين والتي هي موجودة لرفع ترتيب موقع أبناء مصر ومساعدة ابن البلد من أجل استمرار موقع أبناء مصر على شبكة الإنترنت ..

وفي الحقيقة لقد اخترت الاختيار الثاني ومنذ ذلك الحين بدأت في الابتعاد شيئاً فشيئاً ، وأصبحت أهتم بالقاعات التي توليت الإشراف عليها والتي تأخذ كل وقتي الذي أجلس فيه على شبكة الإنترنت . 

وفي الحقيقة ما زلت أُفضل الاختيار الثاني ولكن للأسف حالتي النفسية في تدهور ليس بسبب المنتدى ولكن لأسباب خارجة عنه ولذلك فضلت الانسحاب ما دمت لا أستطيع تقديم المزيد كمشرف . 








			
				 أم أن هي فقط معاندة القلم لك؟
أم رغبة في عدم الكتابة ؟
			
		



تخيلي بأن القلم في الوقت الذي فضلت فيه الابتعاد عنه أصبح يعطيني ويمدني وبكثرة ، وبالتأكيد لم أفوت الفرصة ولدي ملفات وورد كثيرة على جهازي في ملف خاص وبعيد وأيضاً في كشكولي الكثير ، ولكنني حيينها لم أجد الفرصة لكي أقدمه ثم أتابعه والآن أنا غارق في أمور أخرى خارج المنتدى ولكن بإذن الله هذا لن يمنعني من المشاركة على الأقل ،.*

----------


## sameh atiya

*ما زلت متمسكاً برأيي* 




> *
> كما أنني أرجو من الأخوة الأعضاء الذين سيأتون من بعدك ألا يخصني أحدهم بأي سؤال 
> *

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

بجد بجد انا سعيدة اوي يا سامح بمشاركتك ديه

ربنا يبارك لك و يروق بالك دايماً و يسعدك يا رب

مش مشكلة ان مش يتوجه لك سؤال بعد كده بس أنا سعيدة ان رجعت تاني و شاركت :f2: 

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## اسكندرانى

> كما أنني أرجو من الأخوة الأعضاء الذين سيأتون من بعدك ألا يخصني أحدهم بأي سؤال


*الاعضاء 

انا مشرف الحمد لله 

حجيبك حجيبك 

وسؤالى جاهز من دلوقتى 

ولو الاجابة قلت عن 3 صفحات من صفحات المنتدى انت حر 

وانت عاااااااااااااااااااااااااارف

مساءك ورد يا سامح منور 

الا اخبار شجرة المانجة بتاعتى ايه*

----------


## sameh atiya

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
> 
> بجد بجد انا سعيدة اوي يا سامح بمشاركتك ديه
> 
> ربنا يبارك لك و يروق بالك دايماً و يسعدك يا رب
> 
> مش مشكلة ان مش يتوجه لك سؤال بعد كده بس أنا سعيدة ان رجعت تاني و شاركت
> 
> دمت بكل خير
> في رعاية الله ،،،


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مش عارف أرد عليكِ بكتب وبمسح  عايز أقولك إني كنت عارف إنك من الناس اللي هاتسعد بالمشاركة وعايز أقولك إنك من الشخصيات اللي بحترمها ، وعايز أقولك شكراً على ردك هنا في الموضوع بعد ردي الأول لأني قد إيه حسيت إنك فاهمه ومقدرة 
مش لازم بقى أقعد أظبط والكلام ده 

شكراً ليكِ 

أنت عارفة إني شكراً كفاية ولا نسيتي* 




> *الاعضاء 
> 
> انا مشرف الحمد لله 
> 
> حجيبك حجيبك 
> 
> وسؤالى جاهز من دلوقتى 
> 
> ولو الاجابة قلت عن 3 صفحات من صفحات المنتدى انت حر 
> ...


*أستاذ نادر ضيف عليهم المشرفين كمان 
وانسى موضوع السؤال ربنا يكرمك 
ربنا يكرمك ويعزك يا أستاذ نادر 

شجرة المانجو في الحفظ والصون يا أستاذ نادر ما تقلقش*

----------


## أم أحمد

> في الحقيقة لا أعلم أين سامح فأنا أبحث عنه أيضاً منذ فترة ليست بقريبة ، كنت أحتاج لبعض العون وما زلت ، أُعطيت بعض العون ولكني أحتاج للمزيد ولكن بسبب بعض التعقيدات في شخصيتي لا أقبل بالعون إلا من قلة قليلة ، وللأسف هم غير موجودين أو غير متواجدين وما يمنعهم أكبر من التواجد قد يكون بأنهم لم يزالوا على قيد الحياة ولكنني ما زلت مرتبطاً بهم أو قد يكونوا أحياء ولكن فرق المسافات هو ما يمنع تواصلنا ، حتى وإن كنت أتواصل معهم عن طريق الهاتف أو حتى عن طريق الماسينجر فهذا بالنسبة لي لا يمثل سوى القليل لأني في الوقت الذي أكون فيه مُرهق نفسياً أبتعد عن كل شيء وأذهب في مكانٍ مُعْتَزَل .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> هذا حقيقي لم تري لي مشاركات  ( بس أنا ما كنتش بقدم حاجة ثرية يا أم أحمد ولا حاجة  ) ، فلقد انسحبت شيئاً فشيئاً من القاعات العامة و التي تشمل المناقشات والعامة والدينية ومتابعة السياسية عن بُعد ، وقد كانت تلك القاعات من أحب القاعات لي في المنتدى وأتذكر مشاركة كتبتها في موضوع في قاعة رأيك يهمني ، وكان الموضوع على ما أتذكر بعنوان أي القاعات تُفضل والأغلبية قالت بأن قاعة فك التكشيرة هي من أفضل القاعات ، ولكن رأيي كان مختلفاً عنهم أنا والقلة ، فسبب حبي لتلك القاعات هو أني أُحب التعلُم كثيراً ، أُحب أن أستفيد من خبرات الأخريين ، فلقد دربت نفسي منذ أن كنت في أولى إعدادي على نظرية وجدت مُعَلِمْ علم النفس قد قام بنقلها من كتاب علم النفس إلى لوحة خشبية كبيرة بجانب حجرة شيخ المعهد وقد كان مكتوب فيها على ما أتذكر أو بالمعني العام :
> 
> الغبي : هو الذي لا يتعلم من نفس الخطأ فيقع في نفس الخطأ مرتين .
> الذكي: هو ذلك الذي يتعلم من الخطأ الذي يقع فيه فلا يقع فيه مرةً أخرى .
> ...





> *ما زلت متمسكاً برأيي*


اهلا يا سامح :f: 
ادعو الله ان تكون في احسن حال
وان يوفقك في امورك الحياتية وان تكون ظروفك افضل الان
بشكرك علي عودتك واجابتك باستفاضة واهتمامك بالعودة مرة اخري :good: 
برغم انك طلبت مسبقا اعفائك من الرد علي السؤال باسهاب
وبما انك رجعت وجاوبت علي السؤال 
عاوزة اسألك سؤال تاني :Closedeyes: 
ايه اللي خلاك تغير موقفك وترجع دلوقتي ترد وباستفاضة كمان؟؟؟؟
وهل ده معناه اننا هنشوف ما يخفيه حاسبوك الشخصي وكشكولك قريبا حالما تتغير الظروف الخارجية :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

> اهلا يا سامح
> ادعو الله ان تكون في احسن حال
> وان يوفقك في امورك الحياتية وان تكون ظروفك افضل الان
> بشكرك علي عودتك واجابتك باستفاضة واهتمامك بالعودة مرة اخري
> برغم انك طلبت مسبقا اعفائك من الرد علي السؤال باسهاب
> وبما انك رجعت وجاوبت علي السؤال 
> عاوزة اسألك سؤال تاني
> ايه اللي خلاك تغير موقفك وترجع دلوقتي ترد وباستفاضة كمان؟؟؟؟
> وهل ده معناه اننا هنشوف ما يخفيه حاسبوك الشخصي وكشكولك قريبا حالما تتغير الظروف الخارجية


*أهلاً أم أحمد
نعم لقد طلبت إعفائي عن الرد بإسهاب ، ولذلك فانا أعتذر على عودتي مرة أخري وأتمنى بألا تكون قد أزعجتك ولكن كما ذكرت في ردي الأول أني قد جهزت الرد ولكني ارتأيت بألا أعرضه لما فيه من أمور تناقضيه بعض الشيء في رأيي ، فمثلاً كيف لا أُحب أن أظهر حتى في ضوء القمر ، وأعرض شخصيتي هكذا وأقول ما أنا عليه وأيضاً بالنسبة لأمور أخرى قد يجدها البعض متكلفة مع أنها بالنسبة لي طبيعية بحتة ، ولكن هذا حقهم ، وأيضاً هو حقي في كتابتها فحدث تصادم جعلني في النهاية لا أُحب عرضه ، وأيضاً بالنسبة للإشراف لن يفهم ما أقصد سوى المشرفين فقط ، فالإشراف في أبناء مصر ليس كالإشراف في أي موقع أخر ولا يوجد أي وجه للمقارنة ، ولذلك قد يجده البعض متكلفاً أيضاً ويقول ده مزودها حبتين ولغاية 20 حبة ،. وهذا طبيعي .

بالنسبة للسؤال الأول ؟
أعتذر عن عدم الإجابة .

بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني ؟

سأتركه لحين تغير الظروف الخارجية .
فلطالما كان الفعل أبلغ من القول 

دمت بخير*

----------

